# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Secret of mana IC thread Part II

## Alhallor

Part 1

*Spoiler: Ken*
Show

You're talk about the blighters get's you towards some druids and rangers who talk about the issue. As said there were always been strenous relations but up to this point no fights, not even skirmishes. They doubt that whatever they did may have been instigated by them but it may very well be because they did Something which wake up that thing.


After a good rest, there are several elves who thank you for your good deed. You're basically getting the hero treatment but instead of a banquet there is a row of people who want to thank you and give you some small (or big) presents.

One small elven family grant you some bottles of elven wine.

An (probably old) fetcher grants you 5 arrows who he claimed he worked 1 year for every arrow.

A bunch of elven children present you with little puppets that look very much like you (with Coney's fur and Thaum's hair being of the same material but colored differently).

Some elves also bring you elven bread.

Rina intents to discuss somethings with the elven queen when she comes back but you are always welcome in the elven isles.

----------


## Toliudar

*Coney*

Coney, very aware that people who throw fireballs should probably not get drunk, has traditionally avoided alcohol, but she is delighted to try just a taste of the elven wine. 

She is also absolutely smitten with the puppets, and spends a good portion of the celebration with the puppets of Ken and Jahn on her ears, acting out adventures and duels with the pair for the children.

Coney is disappointed but not surprised that Rina is not ready to rejoin them...yet. 

*"It's been SO good to see you again, Rina.  They clearly need someone here with your amazing mix of strength and kindness.  I really hope we'll see each other again soon!"*

----------


## WindStruck

Larimar chuckles, *"Haha, well isn't this nice. Thank you, thank you everyone!"*

Though there was a call to heroism and duty, to protect those that could not protect themeselves, and Larimar did not expect much of anything in return, it was always nice to receive little gifts like these.

*"Wow, you spent a year on just one arrow??"* Seemed almost unbelievable, really.  But you know. Elves.

----------


## kinem

Ken is somewhat reassured after talking to some of the local elves, but not completely.

He gives thanks to the elves who give gifts, and watches Coney's antics with a rare smile on his face.

----------


## Ridai

Thaum rises not feeling very well, looking a little paler than usual. He thanks people for their generous gifts, and while Coney is busy entertaining, Thaum tries to ask people if they can tell them anything about the Black Rabite or Eternal Devourer.

Meeting up with the group again, he says "Sage Joch may be the most prudent next destination, given our relative vicinity to Valsena. I would like to suggest Laurent as the second destination in order to find Jerry." He takes a deep breath, followed by part exhale, part sigh.

----------


## Aegis013

Jahn finishes his song:

*"Went off to hunt the Beast, the Beast
To save Rina from the dream
Took the head of the wicked Beast
Rina rose from her slumber
For the Beast is felled and quiet
And thus the vile hunt concludes"*

After letting the final note hang in the air for a moment, Jahn breaks the silence, never able to keep his mouth closed, chattering idly about wandering what grand adventure the group will find themselves in next.

----------


## Toliudar

*Coney*

Coney allows a respectful silence at the end of Jahn's song before she ear-claps enthusiastically - inadvertently sending the puppet of Jahn flying into the crowd.  

Back with the others in a quiet moment.

*"Sage Jost sounds good to me as well.  I have to admit...I'm in no particular hurry to find Jerry again.  But I suppose we might get useful information out of him.  Or, perhaps, a pack of new lies."*

----------


## Alhallor

*Coney*

The elven Children (and also some of the adults) are delighted about the heroic retellings that Coney performs, they are some frightened noises at times, but everyone cheers when the heroes are succesful.

Rina seems thankful for your consideration and she's sure it's not the last time that you have seen her.

*Larimar*

The elven fetcher is glad to have someone who is interested in his work and tells you a bit about it. The most hard thing was to find wood that would be fitting, not only would it need to have the perfect consistency but also needed to "want" to be made into an arrow. And couldn't always ask a druid to ask a plant that question and had to go by feeling for most of the time. It seemed that it had been quite frustrating at times but his persistence won in the end.

Giving the wood his final form and finding fitting feathers and the perfectly shaped tip seemed to have been easy in comparison.

*Thaum*

It seemed none of the elves know anything about the black rabite (they are not that familiar with rabites in the first place). The Eternal Devourer is a bit of a different story. As a possible aspect of the Dryad it has undergone some exploration by some elven scholars but there isn't much to find out. The humanoid followers of the Devourer are either gluttunous individuals who never are able to get enough of a certain thing and push themselves up by destroying (mostly eating) the things they already want to eat or destroy.

The monstrous followers on the other hand seem to be more prevalent and generally more destructive seeing some concepts such as civilization, farming and conscious thought as something to be destroyed, which for the elves seems like hogwash. Nothing The Dryad or even Nocturne would thing of as good.

*Jahn*

Your song seems to strike a cord with some of the elves. Later you can hear some of them hum the tone or quietly mutter the words to themselves, likely trying to get to the meaning of the song or just engaging with it in they're own way.

*All*

If you want to travel towards Sage Joch it would not be a problem to find a ship that get's towards the Valsenan Coastline, either you get off the ship or perhaps you even find a captain who directly brings you towards his island.

----------


## WindStruck

Larimar agrees, *"Yeah, I think visiting the sage is our next best bet. I think we need all the information we can get, and there is likely nowhere better to turn."*

The explanation with the arrows is fascinating indeed.  Perhaps they had some kind of spirit as well.  And they  certainly would want to be shot, too, but when, and at what?  Maybe they had a destiny of their own in mind..  intriguing!

*"Rina!"* Larimar exclaims. *"It was good seeing you again! I hope we meet again at some point. Ideally, under peaceful circumstances, but I would be honored to have you as an ally in combat as well."*

----------


## Ridai

"The people gracefully furnished me with what lore they know of in regards to the Eternal Devourer, however they appear wholy unfamiliar with the Black Rabite. What I did learn matches up with what we know, the Devourer's followers universally gluttons for destruction. The more humanoid appear to be fixated on a small amount of things they insatiably want for, usually by way of destruction, often by literally devouring. The more bestial followers appear to have a much more universal desire for destruction, reaching down to concepts such as civilization or even conscious thought, though the elves doubt the veracity of this to some degree. The intense need to unmake does fit what we encountered yesterday, and in what Jerry summoned."

To Rina, Thaum says "Remember the dream you were in. Acknowledge the doubts you may feel at times. And know you have overcome these obstacles in your pursuit to do what you feel is right. You are stronger than you think, and I am looking forward to working alongside you again once your work here is done."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Well, grabbing a boat to Sage Joch's island it is?

----------


## kinem

Ken claps at Jahn's song, and laughs as Jahn goes flying as a puppet.

He agrees with going to see the sage, but first, he asks for some time to get reacquainted with the forest. He leaves with some of the rangers and druids.

A few hours later the group returns, and Ken tells the others *"I'm ready."*

----------


## Toliudar

*Coney*

Having loaded her harness with food for the trip, and carefully tucked away Team Puppets, Coney signals her readiness as well.  She greets her colleagues with a smile.

*"I'm wildly optimistic that THIS time, being a spherical object on board a rolling ship won't be a cause for concern."*

----------


## Aegis013

*"Once more to the open seas! Perhaps we'll have some swashbuckling adventure or come across some buried treasure."* Jahn muses as he sips tea from the magical flask usually tucked in the inner pocket of his cloak.

----------


## Alhallor

Rina promises to search you out when she is done with her work here.

Ken can join some druids and rangers or just some others who take note of buildings that have been collapsed and see what needs to be done after the invisible attacks or look if they have been deeper damage to the surrounding nature that hasn't been detected yet.

You don't have much issue finding a boat. They're is a interesting vessel who seems to be a mishmash of elven and human craftmanship together with a equally mixed crew with a half-elven captain who is happy to give you a ride. After finding out that you were responsible for helping the isle he makes the ride even free of charge.

Though the first two days are a bit rough with massive amounts of rain and heavy winds, the following days are actually really pleasant with only some rabite-shaped clouds a slight wind, just enough to cool you off when the sun get's a bit too harsh.

You shouldn't be long till you see the tower of Sage Joch, but then the ship bucks. You feel it before you see anything. The ship seems to get pulled in a certain direction. The captain steering heavily against it, actually gaining some ground, then you can see something. It seems that something massive is pushing itself out of the water, creating a current towards it. You see a massive scaled head, almost as big as yourself. Golden eyes blinking, fixating the vessel you are on.

You hear rumbling while the creature open it's mouth and only after it closes it again you realize that it actually sayd something.

TOLL!

The captain and the sailors seem to have they're hands full in not bringing the ship to crash on the massive beast and seem to concentrate on the task at hand. Though the captain is able to get out a: "That's a first!"

*Spoiler: Map*
Show

Turtletime. The surroundings squares are 20 feet till you hit water.

----------


## WindStruck

*"WHAT??  ARE YOU CHARGING US A TOLL?!"* Larimar shouts at the thing.

He'd heard tales of trolls or something charging tolls on bridges, but a creature out here in the middle of the ocean sounded quite ridiculous...

----------


## Toliudar

*Coney*

The mother rabite had seen a great many things in her years, but this was new.  It was a turtle the size of a small island.  Once could almost picture an entire world built onto its back, swimming through the ocean.  Perhaps they themselves were - 

No time for that now.

Coney wondered if the turtle's brain was as large as its shell.  She tried yelling out to it.

*"We've already paid the toll!  You can let us pass!"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Coney casts Suggestion on the turtle thing.  Will DC 19 negates.

----------


## Ridai

Thaum really isn't feeling all that well the whole journey, just kind of tired and winded, though the motions of the ship caused by the waves helps in a way.

Then the turtle toll taker appears.

"Ah. Dragon turtle. Quite dangerous and greedy to the same degree. Not intelligent, but cunning," Thaum lets the others know before rising (needing to take a deep breath after doing so) and walking to the railing.

"Are you certain? Where are the boundaries of your toll border? How much passage does the toll buy? Have you cleared this endeavor with the other local tollkeepers? Are you in possession of permit A38?" he calls out to the turtle, gripping the railing tightly with one of his hands.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Diplomacy? (1d20+18)[*21*]

----------


## kinem

"*Yikes!*" Ken looks towards the far side of the rocking boat, and heads that way. He lets the more diplomatic people take the lead on talking to the beast.

_Best to avoid a fight if we can, since it might sink the whole ship._

----------


## Aegis013

Jahn's eyes go wide like saucers upon seeing the mighty turtle erupt from under the surface of the waves. He wracks his brain for lyrics sufficient to describe what he sees before him but is momentarily speechless in search of the perfect words.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Ready action to attempt Fascinate if Coney's Suggestion and Thaum's diplomacy don't seem to work. Perhaps we can slip past while it is fascinated by song.

----------


## Alhallor

The massive beast try's to focus on the little specks on the boat and swims closer, creating small vortexes. It brings it's head closer towards Larimar. Thanks to that you can see that most of it's skin seems to be plastered with silver coins, Gold coins and jewels. Some of it's shell seems to be equally adorned.

There is some rumbling that comes from the beast in preparation to speech again which is then cut off. It seems to be making an actual effort to speak on a at least tolerable volume and adresses his words at Larimar.

"YES."

When Coney's words reach it, it slowly moves it's head towards hers. While it has a pretty good poker-face (wich turtles in general are known for) there is a spark of uncertainty in it's eyes which only increases after Thaum's words and it's following words seem to be even more subdued than the ones before.

Only need permit from island owner to get toll. But are right, mother farrow already paid.

The giant turtle blinks several times and slowly sinks into the water, to disturb the waters as little as possible. You arrive at the island of the famed Sage Joch. There isn't much here, as foretold the Island is not that big and you can see the tower already.

The sailors want to check they're ship anyway for potential damage the previous encounter might have given the vessel and if you're not taking several days they will still be here.

The vegitation is sparse, only some grasses and bushes are clinging to the ground on your way to the tower.

Though when you actually reach the tower the land surrounding it seems to be a mix of a really big garden or a field, subdivided into several sections.

You see a section where there are some grapevines, another has a sizable chicken coop and a field of wheat.

The tower may remind some of Rince's tower in Rabiton, a mostly straight stone tower with seemingly random stone attachments, it looks like it may fall down any moment but currently it seems to be safe.

When you go near the entrance of the tower it seems like some invisible force takes care of the garden, watering the plants or feeding the livestock.

*Spoiler: Spellcraft against 16*
Show

Looks like a whole bunch of _Invisible Servants_ are taking care of things here.


There is no one to greet you once you reach the base of the tower, there is only a shield that reads: "To meet the sage go up."

If you follow the advice you have a whole lot of climbing to do. Once and again there is a door in the insides of the tower, probably leading to some of the attachements. On every one of them there is a shield with the inscription: "NO" It seems these doors are locked.

*Spoiler: Doors*
Show

If you want to mundanely or magically open the doors, write it in a post.


After half an hour of climbing you reach a floor with a birdlike-person who shrubs the floor. It seems that there are still more stairs to climb. The birdlike person however faces you and says: "What do you want? The sage is busy!"

*Spoiler: Map*
Show

Estimated, halfway up.

----------


## Toliudar

*Coney*

Coney is tremendously relieved as she watches the turtle sink beneath the waves once more.

--

Once the group assembles on the shore, Coney cheerfully thanks the crew for waiting.  Turning to look at the long, long expanse of fields ahead, quickly pulls out their rod of travel.

*"Ah.  The tyranny of the legged strikes again."*

Coney eaves the rod, and a set of shadowy mounts appears.  Coney hops onto hers and shrugs at her colleagues.

"Well, if the Sage had an issue with magical servants, they'd hire real people to work the gardens."

She zips through the fields, resisting the urge to sample the food being grown.  She pauses to consult her colleagues.

*"It's interesting. This is more food than one person can eat. There must be a household or something here somewhere."*

Coney zips up the tower on her mount, very happy not to have to hop a thousand times to get up the steps.  At the top, when they reach the birdlike person, Coney glances at her colleagues, clearly perplexed.

*"Why do people usually come here? We want to consult the sage."*

----------


## Alhallor

"Consulting the sage?!"

Feathers are ruffled, perplexed looks are thrown around and an accusing broom is pointed towards Coney.

"You may, yes. But only if you can prove to me. The sage's apprentice Jeck, that you have made peaceful contact with one of the sprites. I have "explicit" orders to only let people in who can prove that to me talk to the sage."

The beak seems to try his best to get itself into a smug smile.

----------


## WindStruck

*"Peaceful contacts with one of the sprites, you say?  Like, uh...  a bow enchanted by Luna gifted to me?"*  Larimar says, waving his magic bow around.

*"Oh, or how about this?"*  He casts Light of Wisp, making himself glow all funny.  Honestly kind of a weird spell if you thought of it.

*"Yeah, we have met Wisp too,"* he says kind of proudly, but nonchalantly.

*"So I guess Sage Joch is at the top? Well okay, thanks Apprentice Jeck!"* he didn't care for the surly attitude and began to bound up the stairs.

----------


## Alhallor

"Pfft, everyone could have easily stolen such a bow. And Luna may have even liked that fact!"

When Larimar begins to glow however Apprentice Jeck's eyes are nearly bulging out of it's skull and he gasps. Taking a big gulp of air when he's done staring. "That glow! I mean." He strokes down some ruffled feathers and proclaims: "That may be sufficient, and you may meet the sage, yes."

He then suddenly disappears. When Larimar arrives at the door at the end of the stairs Apprentice Jeck opens the door.

"You may meet the sage, yes."

You arrive in a nearly identical room with the execption of an old floating man, that seems to look at some open floating books. He says something in a language none of you understand and after he ends Apprentice Jeck pipes up.

"The sage due to his wisdom is not able to speak in normal words. Though I as his apprentice will translate. He greets a true friend of the sprites and, you serious?" Apprentice Jeck looks surprised at the Sage but seems to catch himself. "Yes, yes, sorry. He humbly asks what has lead you towards him?"

*Spoiler: Map*
Show

Meeting the sage

----------


## Ridai

Thaum quietly thanks the crew and is honestly relieved to have an ethereal mount to ride up the rather massive tower, since he isn't feeling any better. He is mostly just quiet on the way up, dismounting and greeting once they reach the sage.

"Greeting to the both of you, and my thanks for this opportunity. We have come to..." Thaum has to stop for a moment, needing to take a breath before continuing. "We have come to ask if you could share any insight on the subjects of the Black Rabite, the Eternal Devourer, or the Claw-Birthed Lady."

----------


## Alhallor

The floating books float away into a corner, it seems like you now have the full attention of the sage.

He mumbles again, it seems more gravely and heavy this time. The apprentice seems a bit fidgety, even nervous while he translates.

"The sage knows a great deal about all of these and has expected that you eventually may come to him and he'll give you some information."

"Regarding the black rabite. He has been stirring in recent times. He could only be put to sleep, kinda. Not really sleep, but made not dangerous by the heroes of old and should he ever awaken the consequences would be dire indeed and we would be hard-pressed to have a chance of gaining even a small victory. That goes exactly towards your next question."

"The claw-birthed lady. Her past has been shrouded in mystery and even the mighty sage is not able to glean even a small peck at her past." "Seriously?" Asks the apprentice surprised and a book fly's towards the back of his head. "Okay, okay." "She is a more extreme, even monstrous follower of the Eternal Devourer and it seems her goal is to eventually awaken the Black Rabite and bring him towards this realm. She hasn't found a way to do this and even should she find one, it would take her some months to really do this. But what she had already done made him stir and that affected some things here. As I'm sure you have become aware already."

"The eternal-devourer however exists. He is a entity of great power and he is able to reach out and affect certain individuals like the claw-birthed-lady. Who are seeking him out actively. He is not a direct threat, but something you should be aware of."

"However the sage, in his wisdom, may have a trail for you to follow should you decide to search for the Claw-Birthed-Lady. He himself can't follow it. He can see and hear a lot of things, but her protections are nearly flawless and even he was seriously wounded, getting towards that small trail and he's still recovering from the wounds he suffered from." "You should really be more careful!"

"Well he is ready to give you that trail but she is mighty and masterful in her shade magic. That's the reason why the sage wants you to search out Shade the sprite of darkness, he thinks that you already know everything that you need to know to eventually find him. If you accept the sage may bring you towards the town of Nevarl in just the blink of an eye."

----------


## Aegis013

*"Pleasure to meet you both."* Jahn introduces himself to the sage and apprentice.

After listening, Jahn feels compelled to vocalize his thoughts, as is his way.

*"What do you mean the Eternal Devourer isn't a direct threat? It sounds like the Devourer is the metaphorical head of the snake, if we dealt with that one, wouldn't all of the rest of the problems effectively resolve themselves?"*

----------


## Ridai

"To a degree, there is a fortunate side to this. All of the looming threats are connected to one another, so dealing with the individuals seeking to awaken the more ancient threats would at the very least buy us more time, if not halt their awakening. So locating the Claw-Birthed Lady sounds sensible."

But, of course, there is a second actor in this regard. "Do you happen to be familiar with a tomato man named Jerry, apparently in league with the Eternal Devourer? He appears to be a secondary target. And judging by the past weeks, the amount of people who had an aggravating encounter with him is high indeed."

Otherwise, Thaum indicates his readiness to be brought to Nevarl. He is not looking forward to desert days, but at the moment, few environments feel like something that would soothe his condition.

----------


## Toliudar

*Coney*

Coney rocks back and forth, concerned about these mighty, shadowy forces at work.  Jahn's comment forces her to think twice about the situation.

*"I get what you mean.  But carry your metaphor further.  The head of the snake, without the body to move it, is helpless.  The Devourer is only dangerous because the Claw-Birthed Lady is propelling events forward.  She is the body.  She is what is causing the others to become more active.  

Think of how a predator hunts a snake.  Does it attempt to bite the head?  No.  The head has fangs.  The head is too dangerous.  But seize the body and shake the life from it, and the head dies as well."*

----------


## WindStruck

Larimar is quite confused by these analogies.

*"So I take it this Eternal Devourer is more like a deity of sorts. Far more powerful than any of the wisps, yet also much more distant. This claw-birthed lady is.. merely a follower. Merely a person like you or I, but gone astray?"* Larimar asks.

*"So then, what is this Black Rabite? A demigod perhaps? Related to shade? Is it even remotely related to rabites at all, or is this just another joke about how spherical they can be sometimes?"*

----------


## Alhallor

Jahn get's his question answered by some mumbling after Coney's elaborations. As usual apprentice Jeck is translating.

"The other problem, besides actually defeating the Eternal Devourer would also be to reach it. It is in another realm, not reachable by us, but thankfully it's reach is also limited."

Larimar's question get's a bit of thoughtful silence, before it's answered by some heavy, meaningful words in a language that is not understandable.

"A deity of sorts is correct. How powerful it actually is, well that's hard to say. The sprites are masterful in they're own magic, but limited in other ways. We are sure it's really powerful but measures are hard to take."

"The Black Rabite however It's related to Shade, strongly so. The sage had talked with the heroes who confronted to beast and it's mastery over shade-magic has been described as unbelievable powerful. It had the shape of a rabite and a powerful bite, as they are known to have. All other things are, sadly, mere speculation."

Regarding to Jerry, there is another moment of silence that is broken by the apprentice.

"Oh, that prick?" This time no book comes flying to stop him.

"I mean he stole from the sage! Can you believe that? All under the guise of seeking wisdom." There is some sharp mumbling from the sage and the apprentice stops. "He is hard to pinpoint. He doesn't seem to follow the Eternal Devourer directly, because it seems that he also aggravated the claw-birthed-lady somehow. He is definitely a dangerous nuisance and seems to enjoy to make enemies." There is some mumbling from the sage again and Jeck seems a bit surprised but still translates. "The thing he stole was the beginnings of a theoretical teleportation spell. Some to get away even in adverse conditions."

----------


## WindStruck

*"Well I guess that would explain how he gets around.  If we ever see him again, we had better have some kind of counter to that spell, otherwise.. well, no point in 'catching up' to him!"*

----------


## Toliudar

*Coney*

Coney rolls forward slightly, her tone more supplicative.

*"So.  Would it be possible to hear more about this trail that might take us to the claw-birthed lady?"*

----------


## Alhallor

After some mumbling from the sage.

"We will give you the trail we have found. If you met Shade first. The Claw-Birthed-Lady is very well versed in his magic and it will only help you if you met this perticular sprite if you really want to confront her."

----------


## WindStruck

*"Hm. So what can you tell us about the heroes that defeated the Black Rabite a long time ago?"* Larimar asks.

----------


## Alhallor

After some meaningful silence the sage starts to mumble to answer Larimar's question.

"The heroes, were pretty great guys. I won't know because I haven't met them, but the sage says so. They have been up to a lot of adventures before even meeting the sage and helped the world against the submerging eidolons and prevented to calamity that would have been the total imbalance of mana. Some of you may not be here in this state if mana was unbalanced today."

There is a meaingful glance exchange between sage and apprentice before the latter continues.

"You know how they told you that they are 3 heroes? Well they were actually 6, with a lot of smaller heroes who helped them in they're plight. Most of them are dead now but one is currently still scouring the lands, while another has been gone away from the world and has retreated. It seems it's important to tell you again that these 6 heroes were able to Prevent the calamity that would have unbalanced mana but it wasn't even in they're power. With them standing together and backed up by all 8 sprites that they weren't able to actually defeat the black rabite, only putting him to sleep and banishing it from this world."

"The 6 heroes came from different parts of the lands, from different rank jet they still stood together. And I see some of them in every one of you."

----------


## Toliudar

*Coney*

Coney is delighted that Larimar has found this new line of conversation with the sage, and smiles broadly at the Chobin.  

She acknowledges with a nod that she - and all of her kind - might not have emerged had the sprites and heroes not worked together to bring forth a new harmony.

*"Is there anything you can tell us about the surviving heroes: the one who still walks the world, as you said, or the one who has withdrawn from it?  Perhaps they would be a source of guidance, or want to assist in our current efforts."*

----------


## Ridai

Hearing about the heroes, notably six of them, is quite illuminating. "I am well familiar with one of the heroes, the at the time of their journey wayward princess Angela of Altena. She is highly revered to this day as a luminary in the use of mana and benevolent queen, acting as the ideal the Altenan witch soldiers aspire to, and by extension every spellcaster of Altena. Sadly, she passed not long after her husband, Sir Duran of Valsena, though the bond they created between Altena and Valsena has remained unbroken. Given how long ago the events came to pass, only the non-human members of their party could still be among the living. Beastking Kevin may yet be one of them, but my knowledge of the heroes is mostly limited to Queen Angela."

----------


## kinem

Ken has become a bit worried as Thaum's condition doesn't seem to get better. _Surely the healer could heal himself? Unless there is more to this ..._

Listening to the sage, Ken nods. *"Any more information you could tell us may prove useful, even if it seems only tangentially related to our quest."*

----------


## Alhallor

Toliudars and Kens questions despite the usual behaviour get answered immediately.

"We would like to give you more information about the wandering hero, but this individual is hard to locate and likes traveling perhaps a bit too much. You may have luck with a _divination_ or you could ask one of the sprites. All the heroes had a close relation to every 8 of them. Regarding the hero who stays more in one place, it seems like you will have the means to find this one in your hands pretty soon. Serious? Why do you know stuff like that?" Serious mumbling. "Ah yes, the being a sage thing..."

Thaums statements however is met with silence. It's longer than usual, the apprentice even becomes a bit fidgety, nearly on the point where he wants to say something. Then the sage says something which sounds more like a cough than anything else, nonetheless the apprentice seems relieved when he translates. "That's how it's told."

Some more mumbling is met with one of the books flying towards you, folding towards itself, accompanied with rustling, resulting in a 'plop' sound and a scroll dropping down in front of Larimar.

"If you are ready the sage will begin the long, boring but crucial ritual... Yes, yes I jest of course it'll only take a short time to send you to Nevarl." The mumbling of the sage seems to be a bit more annoyed this time.

----------


## Toliudar

*Coney*

The rabite's ears rotate, as if monitoring the interplay between the sage and Thaum.  There was the experience of watching an argument between ducks in the water.  On the surface, there is a stream of sound, but underneath, the ducks could be serene or kicking the s*** out of each other, and you'd never know.

Not that she'd ever fought a duck.

Coney lifts her head and nodded.

*"I am ready."*

----------


## Ridai

There is a moment of confusion in Thaum. He would have thought stating common knowledge would have left more than enough space for sagely knowledge to illuminate them about the other three heroes, but that... kind of just doesn't happen?

Well, it seems they will have to find out themselves.

Thaum nods in agreement with Coney.

----------


## Aegis013

*"I guess in all the heroes' journeys obstacles must be overcome before the final threat is put to rest. Let's see what we can find. I'm ready."*

----------


## Alhallor

*Spoiler: Larimar*
Show

The scroll that landed before you is a scroll of _Teleport_ that is keyed to the sages tower. It's usable by anyone.


The sage begins mumbling again, this time it's accompanied with complicated hand motions. The sage fly's towards you and touches each and everyone of you. It get's dark around you for a short moment and you feel a heavy pull towards one direction. The next moment there is rough sand underneath you, harsh sun is burning from up above (which doesn't seem that harsh if you're around Coney.)

Before you lies a town surrounded with white walls. You can see some big towers and golden round roofs that look above the wall. There are some people before the gate though it doesn't really seem like they take watch and more like they just have met before the walls and are talking intensively with one another, accompanied with hand motions that for the uninitiated seem exaggerated.

When you get towards the entrance some of the people look up and give you a short nod. Though one looks at you surprised and greets you.

"It is said in the desert that the friends of a friend are friends too. Greetings from Aned Atinani. She cashed in some favors to make sure that you are greeted just like she would be."

You find out that he (Alam Al-Sheek) knows that Aned is currently on another mission but has left instructions to not only lead you to a place Aned get to regularly to get provisions but that she also left something there for you.

*Spoiler: Larimar*
Show

This Alam is like a book with seven seals, very hard to read.


*Spoiler: Jahn*
Show

You can't say anything about this person.


*Spoiler: Ken, Coney, Ridai*
Show

Alam seems to be genuine and definitely tells the true.


*Spoiler: Ridai*
Show

Alam seems to be even pretty happy that he found you. They may be a reward in it for him or something that he spotted you first.


If you accept he brings you towards a inn of some kind.

On the way there you see what life in Nevarl is like. Clothing seems to be mostly long robes, faces are covered and the heat isn't as harsh as directly in the desert. You come across several communal wells which are places of gathering. The speak is still common but it's pretty fast and always accompanied with these excessice hand motions. You see several people playing red and white camel (it's a variant of checkers) and drinking sweet tea. You see mostly humans but there are also some that seem to have a slightly elemental shift like the smith Calcifer in the beastlands. There is also the occasional rabite who wear veils and have some kind of protection for they're undersides against the constant rough sands.

You arrive at the "flying cave" which is a four-sided building, with a open roof. It has the flair of an inn, but instead of chairs and tables they're cushions, pillows and other soft seething arrangements seemingly strewn about with some low tables. There is no discernable host but as soon as Alam seats you another person comes up towards you.

"Aned didn't lie, you are not hard to spot. This is for you, I didn't opened it, just as instructed."

You are handed a scroll case, which includes a note and several maps. The note is written in Aned's handwriting.

"Greetings my friends. I have looked at the maps from high-priest Ethan and I think I have deciphered most of it. If I'm not wrong I'm sure that it will lead towards Duran's rest and it's deep below in the Cascade Caverns! I had to cross-reference with different other maps but I'm confident that I have found the best route. Our paths may have led away from one another, but I hope it may at least be a small way to help you.

Aned Atinani."

The one who gave you the scroll hands Alam a small purse and they exchange some pleasantries till Alam excuses himself.

"If you need anything to eat, drink or information you can talk to me. In the basement we have a small cozy market there may be something there for you. We have one big room free if that is alright for you, if not you need to find something else."

----------


## Toliudar

*Coney*

The old rabite's desert experiences were limited to those cold deserts of the tundra.  All of this sand and heat were quite new to her.  New...and delightful!  Her thick bottom fur and her cloak protected her from the worst of the effects of bouncing through hot sand.

And the people of Nevarl were so delightful!  She began subconsciously practicing ways to emulate the broad hand gestures using her ears, as they worked their way through the city.

She is similarly delighted by the hospitality at the Flying Cave, and pulls out a small stack of gold coins for the person who had welcomed them.  

*"I'm sure that one big room will suit us all just fine.  Thank you so much for your hospitality. What is your name, child?

"While I am of course old and fat, these boys never get enough to eat.  Is there a place in this neighbourhood you can recommend for us to sample the local dishes?"*

----------


## Ridai

Thaum has travelled for a while, but this is the first time in a desert. Coming from the frozen lands of Altena (well, frozen outside the capital, that is), this is perhaps the most diametrically-opposed area possible. Thanks to Coney, the sveltering heat does not assault them. But as soon as he arrives, Thaum feels... honestly a little ill. Like some of his mana feeling repelled, but also soaked up (?) by the surroundings. Another deep breath is in order. "I assumed the desert would have been more Salamando-inclined, however, it appears I was not ready for the extent of it."

Still, they need to keep going. Walking needs some getting used to, the ground shifting under his feet, and each step requiring more effort than normal. He is kind of glad to have reached the town of Nevarl soon. He takes in the nature of the town and its people as they are guided through, until they reach the Flying Cave.

"It is good to learn Aned is well," Thaum says, also making a mental note on Duran's Rest. And to the person who handed them the letter. "Thank you for your hospitality. A big room will be fine, thank you. Would you happen to know where in the desert to find the sprite Shade? Not that we will immediately head there, given there is interest in sightseeing. And a little break." Having said that, Thaum retrieves one of his water jars and just drinks the contents in their entirety, before putting the jar back again.

----------


## Alhallor

The stack of gold coins get eyed, he looks seemingly conflicted but waves at it, indicating a no.

"I thank you for your consideration, but as I said Aned already cashed in favors for you. Should you be weighed down by your money however I'll help you get rid of it for you."

When asked his name, the Nevarlian seems a bit reluctant at first, but either it's Coney's grandmotherly nature or her respectable force of personality, after a short hesitation he answers her. "Everyone who wants to adress me, does so as lynxear. I could whip you up some mean stuff, but I specialized in non-local dishes. If you want the true Nevarl experience there is nothing better than the seven veils! The finest cuisine you can find in this part of the desert, makes you question if you really taste earthly wonders. wonderfully beautiful dancers of different ilk, rivaling even the legendary beauties of some queens. Your mouth and your eyes will never be able to taste or see something with it being overshadowed by the wonders you'll saw and tasted there." He clears his throat, seemingly wanting to continue the praise but realing himself in. He gives you a precise description how to reach the seven veils, which is not far from here.

Regarding shade. "It's not surprising that the sprite of darkness hangs around some ruins. You sure you don't want to go to the middle of the desert to contact Salamander? He's not as enigmatic and probably easier to find." He nods towards Larimar. "Old Shatterwhiskers looks pretty much like your friend here. I heard that he had found Shade some years ago, but he won't talk much about it, perhaps your friend here can convince him? He comes here once in a while, I'm sure you're able to met him if you stay here for a while. I heard him mention that he misses real Chobin food, perhaps you could bring him to his good side with some of that?"

----------


## Toliudar

*Coney*

Coney glances at her colleagues, gathering their reactions to Lynxear. Unless she gets a negative impression from any of them, she will continue to press the young man further into their service.

*"Well, aren't you full of good ideas!  Well, if you wont take my coin YET, perhaps you can help us a little more, and I can find some other way to compensate you for your time.

"How about you help us get all squared away here, and then join us for dinner at the Seven Veils, on me?  That way, we've done something to show our thanks for your dedication to Aned's wishes, and perhaps we can impose on you for more details about Salamander and other topics of local interest. Yes?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Essentially, trying to fast forward to dinner, dragging Lynxear with us so we can keep chatting with him as desired.

----------


## Alhallor

"Well if it's on you Just give me a short moment." Lynxear talks with some people and is ready to take off in a short while. The seven veils seems like a normal building white walls, some throaty singing and unusual instrumental sounds emerge from the building and there are 3 bouncers looking you over, two burly guys with suspicious looking gloves and an old man hunched over, keeping himself farther back but looking pretty sharp at you. Seeing that you're foreigners one of them explains that you can get in for 1 Gold (that includes a pot of tea)  for 5 Gold you get some food with your tea and for 25 Gold you get the full nevarl experience and the best places. Entertainers can go in for free if they play.

"I'll be fine with the 5 gold option but I wouldn't be opposed if you insist on being generous." Say's Lynxear.

When you decide to go in it feels like you step inside a colorful story.

There are several lanterns that are draped with thin colorful veils to light the room. There are not many people here but they're all pretty close to the stage. You get placed fitting on how much you Paid and have a good look at the individual dancers, mostly 2 or 4, sometimes 1 who dance for several minutes till another takes the stage. Dancers are pretty evenly split by gender. They are less non-humans than human dancers. They're is a small band with a singer mostly playing an easy rhythm broken up by the guttural singing.

It seems all kinds of dance are celebrated here. A traditional Valsenan court dance is celebrated as much as a more wild Nevarlan belly dance. Some of the movements seem outright martial. 

*Spoiler: Jahn*
Show

You're pretty sure there are some practitioners of the Desert Wind style among the dancers who incorporate they're style into intricate dance maneuvers, obviously without activating the effect.


*Spoiler: Larimar, Ken, Jahn*
Show

You're sure that some of the dancers do they're morning weapon training, without a weapon (or fight unarmed) and give it a slightly different spin to create dance routines.


The tee is fruity and very sweet. And you get an additional bowl filled with a sweet syrupy substance if it should not be sweet enough (which Lynxear does use.)

The food seems to be either full of burning spicyness or is sickeningly sweet, for the ones who took on the full nevarlan experience there is some more exotic things for you to sample. cactus booze, Scorpions baked in hot sand, a dark bitter brew with copious amounts of cardamon in it, together with more sweet stuffs.

*Spoiler: Dancing, OOC*
Show

Because I don't know if it would break guidelines, you can search for Aurora Sisters dancing for a mana dance show. (Though you won't do 5% more magic Damage. :))


Lynxear seems to live his live to the fullest here and is able to eat, drink and talk, without much pause in between and without being unappetizing. He talks a bit about the desert and some intricacies of Nevarlan goings on.

- The Caves and Dungeons in the nevarlan dessert are mostly only for someone who have an explorers permit. These are sold for 100 Gold per Person, but they are also some who are to be known (and divined) as empty where everyone can go to. Some of these already explored bits, still may hold some treasure or danger, whether this is because the divinations are failing or something new wanders in is heavily debated.

- The Wildlife of the desert is dangerous for the casual wanderer. Not only are deeper parts of the desert hot in a way that even fire elementals begin to sweat.
*Spoiler: Knowledge:local 15*
Show

The Level 1 spell _Protection against elements_ only helps a bit.

But they are also giant sandworms, napalm ducks and fire elementals not that far away from Nevarl.

- There are some bandits who rob people who either jump exhausted delvers or try they're luck on some unsuspecting wanderers. The government is already on they're case but at this moment they are still a danger.

- Salamander is in the center of the desert, in a active vulcan and it's told that if someone beats his trials he will fulfill a wish. But currently no one has been able to beat his Trails. Some have attempted but not a single one has succeeded as far as Lynxear knows.

----------


## Ridai

Thaum sells the surplus boots and cloaks real quick, handing the other party members their share of 1000 gold. At the entrance, Thaum simply pays the 25 gold, glad to have the comfortable seats. He quietly samples the various foods and drinks, but overall still mostly drinks tea (without extra sweetening). Nevarl is a very upbeat place of extremes and right now he can't quite work up the energy to go along with this, but he can at least try to not be in the way.

"It sounds like you have plenty of treasure hunters coming to these party. Do these permits expire? It may be advantageous to have one, just in case. Out of logistical curiosity, how are these permits enforced?" Ah yes. Asking about the permits. The life of the party. Please have patience with Thaum, he is not feeling well this day.

----------


## Aegis013

While Thaum seems drained by the Salamander mana of the area, Jahn is energized by it. Jahn claps to the beat of whatever song is playing to accompany the dancers and generally enjoys himself, chatting with random locals and admiring their techniques.

It seems with this excess energy, keeping him focused on the task at hand may be the challenge.

----------


## Alhallor

"For the permits, normally you have to take a test, just making sure that you survive at least a day in the desert, but you don't have to worry about that I can get you one. With you being Outsiders, getting here and having Aned as a aide I can get you some. Would only be 100 gold per head, well worth the money if you want my humble opinion." Lynxear is a bit distracted with food and drink till he answers Thaum's other question. "It's mostly enforced by the cutthroat legion. There doesn't need to be many other forces to do that. I know they can't be anywhere but would you want to risk it? I know I don't."

*Spoiler: Knowledge (local) 10 or Bardic Knowledge*
Show

The cutthroat legion is the personal army of the de facto ruler of Nevarl, known to be not comprised of ordinary Infantery and Cavalerie but being mostly made out of spies, assassins and professional blackmailers.


Jahn get's some attention and he is quickly surrounded by some people who enjoy to talk about the dancers, about the typical going ons and how much they like this drink he absolutely have to taste.

----------


## Toliudar

*Coney*

The rabite also splurges on the 25gp 'all the best stuff' package, and very much enjoys the dancing.  Normally, she saw legs as unfortunate and unnecessarily limited appendages, but she saw the appeal when they could do things like this.

She very much enjoys Lynxear's description of the desert and its many dangers, and agrees that a permit would be well worth the the expense.

*"Think of it!  To have a chance to actually meet Salamander himself!  Well worth a little heat and hardship.  

"Tell me, Lynxear, from what you know of the caves, would you recommend that we find a guide to take us in, if we wanted to explore some of these cavern complexes?  And if so, is there someone you would especially recommend?"*

She lifts the tea to her lips with both ears, savouring the unfamiliar and delicate aroma.

----------


## Alhallor

Lynxear raises one of several glasses before him towards Coney. "You're right on it! Would love to chat with the guy, has probably seen a lot and lived through interesting times. Hardest thing would be to think about a wish!" He laughs and seem to think it's incredible funny.

Regarding a guide: "Depends. Are you used to cave-dwelling? There may be a lof of sudden cliffs, high and low-altitude, traps. Sometimes poison is involved . If you have some good eyes on you and can walk on the walls or fly you may not need someone who can take care of traps. But let me think a moment." Lynxear makes a little show out of him putting on his thinking cap. Staring in his glass, stroking his chin, having a concerned look on his face.

*Spoiler: Thaum, Coney*
Show

His exaggeration may be because he is a bit over the point of having a slight buzz.


"Ah, but I think I may have someone for you. If you think you need a guide I have little Eliana for you. She's a bit shy but had did some cave dwelling experience. I could get her with your permits if you want? Probably cost you 200 gold per week and a small percentage from the things you find. Should be 10% the last time I talked to her."

----------


## WindStruck

*"A hundred gold pieces for the opportunity to go out and risk your lives? Sounds absolutely bonkers to me. No way the common folk could ever afford that..  I do hope there's some benefit to a permit, aside from not becoming an outlaw."*

Perhaps because some of the others were doing it, he also went along with the whole shebang. They did have lots of money, after all, and would be spending more just on a dumb permit.

*"I think some of us could probably fly with Coney's help, and I might be the only one who is a good climber but.. uh, I guess it wouldn't hurt. Caves are not my forte,"* Larimar says.

*"Yeah, I think a test is completely unnecessary. Boy, if only you knew the stuff we have faced only in the past few weeks. Have you ever hard of the archons from Ferolia?* he asks, bragging again.

*"I should probably get some better clothes for the desert. The dark green is kind of hot, you know?"*

----------


## Ridai

"Having the permits at the ready for the eventuality of needing to explore ruins sounds reasonable to me. If what Old Shatterwhiskers might tell us involves one of them. A guide would also be in order in that case."

----------


## Toliudar

*Coney*

Coney nods emphatically.  

*"To my mind, the guide is not so much to help with the climbing as to help us find the right places to look into in the first place."*

Hearing no objection among her companions, she turns to Lynxear.

*"Two hundred gold and a percentage is acceptable. Could you arrange for a meeting with Miss Eliana tomorrow?"*

She turns to examine Larimar's clothes.

*"If it were only the colour, my dear Larimar, I would paint your coat white for you. But I'm afraid there's nothing I can do to help with the weight. What's good for damp forests is not so good for desert canyons."*

----------


## Alhallor

Lynxear listen to Larimar and makes a wide motion with both his hands while saying. "Well, technically all of the desert belongs to the ruler of Nevarl and without a permit you would be on his land without his explicit consent."

The archons do seem to perk his interest. "I have heard of them yes. All pretty brawly folk is what I've heard."

He nods at Coney's request. "I'm sure I can arrange a meeting for you. And perhaps you also are in luck to meet Old Shatterwhiskers."

----------


## Toliudar

*Coney*

Coney nods her ears emphatically.

*"Excellent, and yes please on both accounts. 
 And if you have any suggestions as to where we might find food prepared in the traditional Chobin manner here, that might serve us especially well."*

----------


## WindStruck

*"I mean, I could probably try to whip up something..."* Larimar begins. *"But honestly, it's kind of hard to make, uh, Chobin food without.. the right ingredients. I don't think scorpion tails and cactus fruits will cut it!"*

----------


## Alhallor

Lynear takes a big swig out of a small bowl and looks at both Coney and Larimar with a over the top sorrowful face.

"You shee that's the prop- the problem! I know some Schobins, yes but none of them are chefs or even acceptabab Acceptable cooks. Quite content with what we have here."

Then he whips his head around and grins at Larimar.

"You don't need to wob... To worry! You can find all kind of shings in the market, there simply have to be some shings you can use! I mean this!" He points his finger some centimenters off a grilled scorpion. "That's nevarlan Cuisine! But I'm shure you can find other shings in the market. Poor whiskers, I can almost feel his longing for a fine home-cooked meal."

Lynxear fights that off with a hearty bite of said grilled scorpion.

*Spoiler: OOC: Drunken*
Show

shings = things

----------


## Toliudar

*Coney*

Nodding sagaciously as their host wanders into a mental bog of his own making, Coney enjoys a final delicacy and sort of rolls away from the table a few inches.

*"Just so.  It is possible to be surrounded by kindness and yet feel separated from it.  Far from home."*

Coney turns her attention back to the entertainers, again marvelling at the options provided by antipodal extremities.

----------


## Ridai

"It appears I will also learn about Chobin cuisine in this place." Really, Thaum has little more to contribute. The surroundings could be a bit quieter for his current preferences, but everyone else is enjoying themselves. Thus, he just goes back to enjoying the immense perceived gravitational pull of the pillows, and sipping some tea while watching the shows.

----------


## kinem

Ken has been somewhat quiet since leaving the Elven forest, though he does enjoy the sights and sounds and foods of the new peoples that the group encounters.

Now he looks around at the dancers and scans the crowd, almost as if expecting ... or fearing ... to see a familiar face among them.

Whatever might be troubling him, he does not bring up in conversation.

Instead he says *"The dances and food here are quite different from their elven counterparts, but the passion is the same, so in a way I feel at home here."*

----------


## Aegis013

Jahn comes swaggering back to the group, having had himself sufficient drinks to test his fortitude. Jahn attempts to whisper, a little more loudly than had he not been imbibing the local drinks. Fortunately the hubbub of the bustling place provides some cover noise.

*"Friends, did you know if we take dice to the temple of luna we can gamble with her under the full moon? Sounds like a story waiting to be told! I'm going to try that scorpion drink and see if I can lure out the famed dancer who met Salamander!"*

Before anybody can really stop him, the bard has wandered off again, clearly enjoying himself. If there is a band, Jahn can briefly be seen there greasing the palms of those playing the instruments with some coin before leaping dramatically onto a table where he begins to stomp his feet and clap his hands in a rhythmic beat once his antics have turned some heads. As the band begins to play Jahn begins a song that seems a bit more reverent and intentional than the group has come to expect. The movement of his body almost like a dance, he encourages the patrons to join in the stomping or clapping as he begins his number.

*Spoiler: Rolls and stuff*
Show


Jahn asks them to play in a particular key and accompany his upcoming song giving them a bit of an idea of what is coming and slips them some coin, in his somewhat inebriated state and wanting to increase the odds of getting this rumored dancer to appear he gives each performer 10gp (going to mark off 50gp from my sheet unless directed otherwise)
(1d20+13)[*21*] Perform


*"Under the desert sun's gnarl 
Under such blistering heat
Stands beautiful Nevarl
The city a fantastic feat.."*

As the opening verse hangs on its last note Jahn motions dramatically to the band as the song moves forward with a burst of energy and a faster tempo.

*"Nights in Nevarl
are hotter than the day!
A wondrous place - why not enjoy a stay?
HEY!
Dances will entrance you
Spice to invigorate you
The drinks will make your worries go away!
YEA!
Nights in Nevarl
are hotter than the day!
HEY!"*

----------


## Toliudar

*Coney*

As Jahn's performance reaches its climax, Coney's ears drum on the table appreciatively.

*"Bravo!  Bravo!"*

----------


## Alhallor

The musicians are happy accepting some coin and seem to really give it they're all to accompany Jahn's musical piece. The crowd too seems interested in Jahn's Performance and they're is more than one cheer towards him and his chorus

Nights in Nevarl
are hotter than the day!
HEY!

Quickly get's catched up.

When his performance ends a sharp voice cuts though the silence.

*Spoiler: Long dance sequence. Dancer is frequently refered to as it.*
Show



You want something hot, ey! A insectoid humanoid gets on the stage. It has four arms instead of two, layers of dark brown chitin and lightly brown bristles all over its body where you would expect skin. Tables and chairs are pushed a bit away from the stage and in exchange some people in robes get closer to the stage and hunch down, to not obscure the view. 

An announcer gets beside the insectfolk: There she is Nevarl! Iktnek Firedancer the Thri-keen.  Don't be scared we have conjurers here to take care of any ensuing fires, the stage is yours my dear.

The Thri-keen nods towards the announcer and Jahn stepping on the stage like its owning it.

A burning whip snakes out of its upper right hand like a predator that emerges from a hiding place to snap at helpless prey. The fire whip seems to crawl on the ground like a living thing, when Iktnek slowly moves its hand, interchanged by fast strikes at imaginery prey. When joined by another slithering flaming snake, both of them look like they are striking at each other, slithering around, false biting, true striking each other, faster and faster till the two fiery snakes snap back to curl around Iktneks body.

A third and a fourth one slowly crawl around it's body till Iktnek holds all four burning whips curl around itself. The smell of hot chitin fills the air, when the insectfolk slowly moves back and forth, its multi-segmented eyes seem to have an absent look, while it hums a serene tune.

Iktnek opens her arms, the flames disappearing into the night. It stretches one claw out, waits a moment and brings it to her mandibles, she produces some chewing sounds and immediately after that Iktnek takes staggering steps, seemingly in random directions, all of her four arms hang heavy at the side. 

Iktnek tries to raise an arm and a fire half-forms there, but is extinguished almost as soon as it appears. It staggers around some more, sometimes trying to lift an arm, but the appearing flames seem to disappear faster. Iktnek finally slumps down, falling to the ground without protecting herself at all. Slowly the insect curls itself together,  arms around the body and feet as close to it as possible.

Iktnek twitches and throws herself around while still being in an embryo-like posture. She opens her mouth and screams silently. It gets in a seating position, arms still furled around the body. The insect looks around confused, her head moving very slowly.

Iktnek slowly stands up and stumbles forward,  flailing around with claws, fighting against an invisible opponent that hits the insect, again and again.
First the head snaps to the side, body trailing behind it.  Arms are flailing again, but one of its feet seems to crumble beside it and Iktnek lets out a short cry. Still trying to defend itself but movements are getting weaker.

Its stomach makes a sudden movement to the side but instead of fighting, Iktnek simply stands there, swiping at at the air with segmented claws. Its a painfully long time the insectfolk just stands there and takes swipes at the air. Every movement seeming a little slower and more painful than the last.

After something that feels like an eternity Iktnek gets down on knees, half-sitting there for a moment and jerks up standing again. It stands there, weight on the back of its heels, a deceptively unassuming stance.

Iktnek cranes its neck to the side and jumps up, way up, touching the ceiling and giving the air a swift kick, when the insect lands down on the earth, some sparks erupt from where it landed. 

An invisible force knocks it around.  whole body getting pushed to the side. There is stumbling but smoothly Iktnek changes it to a little pirouette and then stands still.
A Bolt of Fire appears in its hand and throws it to the ground, sending small flames and sparks everywhere. 

The insect runs a short way, stops and stares with wonderment at the ceiling who suddenly changes into a starry night sky.

Again fiery snakelike whips curl out of Iktneks hands, they are calm now and sizzle in a nonagressive way. It let them curl around itself, close to the body the flaming snakes nearly burn it, heating itÂs carapace. Iktnek let them snap away and runs around her flames trailing behind it like burning wings.

Iktnek lets out a hollering screach full of joy and without care it jumps around, flames following the insectfolk, sometimes latching onto the carapace. It breaths heavily pumping air into itÂs lungs while jumping around, twirling, moving filled with the pure joy of freedom and being able to move. Iktnek begins to shiver because of the strain it puts in its muscles. Finally after a high jump it let herself fall to the ground the snakelike whips curling around the insects body covering it like a warm blanket.

After some sparks and small fires are doused by some small water spells the Thri-keen stands up and bows towards the audience. Clearly exhausted because of the strain the performance but happy nonetheless.


Iktnek hops down from the stage and clasps a multisegmented claw on his shoulder. "That was a really nice song you did there! Are you staying in Nevarl a while? I'd love to make a joined performance sometimes. Though I'm a bit inebriated at the moment, I'm staying at the Noxious scorpion if you're interested though." Iktnek slips away till the crowd has enough time to collect itself and cheers are erupting from everywhere, several are congratulating Jahn too, to summon the insectile dancer. Several people are shouting and the mood is high.

After several more drinks, food and congratulations towards Jahn you're get to your room in the "flying cave". The accomodations are heaven after the long night and Lynxear has enough composure to place several water pinchers for the ensuing morning thirst.

The next day Lynxear sneaks in a light breakfast for you. Despite being drunk the night before, he seems to be in a pretty good mood. "Good news. Shatterwhiskers is here and talking about the bad quality of knives with some people, he'll probably stay here for a while. I have Eliana come in the middle of the day, you still have some time should you need it." After placing the breakfast he sneaks out to let you either sleep a bit more or do something else.

----------


## Ridai

Thaum smiles at Jahn going about his bardic ways, and successfully so. At least the others are able to enjoy themselves.

It takes Thaum a while to get out of bed and he still doesn't feel all that well-rested. He downs the provided water, then drinks more from what he conjured before going to bed, though he doesn't feel particularly hungry. He tries some healing to provide himself with a bit more energy, but it has only a fleeting effect, drawing a frown from the healer.

Nibbling on his breakfast, Thaum asks "Do we have a plan for how to have Old Shatterwhiskers cooperate with us?"

----------


## WindStruck

*"I think the idea of me trying to whip up some food from some recipes I remember is a good bet,"* Larimar says, eating a date or something.

*"But honestly I don't know how I'd feel about it myself. Random strangers showing up at my door and offering food? Might make me suspicious.. or awkward."*

----------


## Ridai

"Let us just prepare the food, ask Old Shatterwhiskers, and if he is uncooperative, offer the food, instead of leading with the food."

----------


## Aegis013

Jahn, rubbing his head with one hand while drinking straight from a water pitcher held by the other, clearly recovering from last night's festivities gets some words out before forcing himself to gulp down more water.

*"If Iktnek really has met Salamander, perhaps she might be able to provide some kind of assistance or lead in our efforts to thwart the Claw-Birthed Lady. Or maybe she can teach me a new way to wield the mana of Salamander for when our story inevitably comes to a climactic combat."*

Jahn pauses for a moment to throw back more water. Then he sits down with his eyes squinted against the brightness of the morning. *"I'll go right after the hammers hitting anvils in my head quiet down."*

----------


## Alhallor

Should you decide to take a look at the restroom area, there are some people milling around, playing dice or card games. Some groups of people look over maps trying to decide on a route.

On one table there is a chobin who for a chobin looks pretty old. He wears the same kind of robe as Larimar but in a sandybrown. The fur around his whiskers is white and he has visible grey cataract at his eyes. He also moves slower than usual while being deeply in discussion with some other older citizens playing some kind of board game along the way. He seems to be bickering. "Seriously I can't part a fig with these rusty knives they sell me. I can't just take out my magical daggers for every foodstuff I do, that's just unreasonable! Here let me show you how bad they cut!" Approval murmurs are erupting in fitting intervals.

*Spoiler: Larimar*
Show

Old Shatterwhiskers looks really old for you. Probably as old as your greatgrandfather Flint.


*Spoiler: Time*
Show

Scene can happen in the morning or midday as you see fit (and when eventual headaches have subsided)

----------


## Toliudar

*Coney*

Recognizing her own gleeful freefall into old age and eccentricity in the crusty chobin, Coney can't help but smile.  _Bravo, sir.  Bravo._

Sensing that Larimar may be the best suited to initiate this conversation, Coney holds back for the time being.

----------


## WindStruck

*"Excuse me sir, have you tried a whetstone?"* Larimar says.

With surprising ease, he reaches into his bag and produces one. And seeing how little he actually uses his own knives, it's in almost perfect condition.

----------


## Alhallor

When Larimar offers his whetstone the murmuring stops and several old eyes look at him. There are venerable humans, asherati, a half-orc and a bhuka (a desert-goblin, he has a axe.) Shatterwhisker Needs to Focus a bit and then snatches the whetstone. "Let's see if it may be at least made usable." He mumbles frustrated, looks at his knife and the whetstone and begins sharpening. He's slow at first but get's a good rhythm going. He takes the affront of a fig and parts it with a reasonable amount of frustration, instead of a unreasonable amount.

"You wanna take a seat, boy?" Some of the others bring a chair and make room for Larimar. "That's a good stone you have here, fits right in the palm, not like these monstrous chunks most of them have here." He hands Larimar back the stone. "Don't see to many other chobins here. Guess the sand is too irritating for most of us. You play, right? Were just enough for an interesting party." 

The board get's placed in the middle of the table and the game begins.

*Spoiler: Game*
Show

I imagine some kind of Halma (may also be known as chinese Checkers?) for eight people (to fit with all 8 sprites). Thankfully I don't have to design that and because no player ever took ranks in Profession (board gamer) just make a Intelligence check to see roughly how you do.


While Larimar takes on the older folk Lynxear mentions. "Do you see that girl in the dark corner? with the cowl cowering her face? That's Eliana, a bit dramatic but she's good." It's exactly as Lynxear describes it, with a candle dramatically flickering and not piercing the darkness of the cowl.

----------


## WindStruck

*"Oh, uh, sure.."* Larimar says, a bit bashfully.

*"Don't think I've seen this game before. What is it?"*

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

int check: (1d20+2)[*20*]

----------


## Alhallor

"You haven't played "warring sprites" before? The youth." He shakes his head and continues. "When I came back from a round of mischief there was nothing better then to sit down with my buddies and play a round or two. Oh right, loser pays the next round, just that you know. Now that we're one more we can finally play with the full set again." There is a meaningful silence in the air after that sentence.

*Spoiler: Larimar*
Show

You may even say it's a sad silence.


"Well the rules are easy, you're playing as Luna with her figures there right? You want to get to Dryads place over here to either bicker with her or come over a cup of tea or trade powers or whatever they are doing. Which we know must have happened at least once, other ways we wouldn't had night-blooming flowers like in Ferolia. While Dryad's figures want to come over to you're place. But all the others want to get to they're opposite too, which means they will be a constant flow which figures you can use or not. Oh yes you move by"

The game goes on for awhile and it seems like everyone goes but Shatterwhisker is suddenly out of movements, he retreats and watches to other players, while still conversing with Larimar.

"Where are you from? Near Valsena? Wendel? Could've sworn you're clothes look familiar."

----------


## WindStruck

It seems Larimar has a stroke of beginner's luck with the game, nearly winning!  But someone else got to the other side first.  At some point during the game, the little cockatrice crawled up and began eying the board, but it had to be shooed away because it was threatening to disrupt the pieces.

*"Oh yes, my family doesn't live too far from Wendel. We're the Flint Clan and grow the world's best apples!"* Larimar boasts rather proudly.


*"The name's Larimar Flint. I don't know if you've heard of my family.. maybe not. But I have certainly heard about you, Shatterwhisker!"*

----------


## Ridai

With Larimar having gone over to Old Shatterwhiskers, Thaum decides to talk to Eliana. He is not even sure yet if they will need their services, but it appears a meeting has been arranged anyway, so it would be rude to leave her hanging.

The healer nods to Lynxear before heading over to Eliana, giving her a genuine if tired smile. "Miss Eliana? My name is Thaum, pleased to make your acquaintance. I was informed you provide ruin guide services?"

----------


## Alhallor

--------------Shatterwhisker------------

"No way You're a Flint? That's great! I was doing all sorts of mischief with Gowen Flint, probably you're grandfather or such... Boy you look just like him! What is he up to this days? Did he really stay at home like he always say'd? Well it couldn't held me that's for sure. But I sure would love to taste some of these apple pies. Me and Gowen came up to all kind of plans to get the freshly baked ones, always the best. Hey bring us another round!"

The game totally forgotten by now get's picked up by the other participants, while Shatterwhisker is excited to talk to a relative of an old friend. "That were some good times, not that I haven't any now but it's nice to hear from home now and again. I'm sure you heard only the best stories from me, right?" He does seem pretty curious of what you had heard from him.

--------------Eliana---------

Eliana nods towards Thaum. "I do, I already prepared some references." She hands you some pieces of paper with several things written on them.

*Spoiler: Things*
Show

The Justicators: "Couldn't get over this chasm without her."
The True Walkers: "Would have gotten skewered by these arrow traps if it wasn't for her."
Initus from the happy halves: "Good that she carried that antidote!"


She waits till you either have read her references or look towards her till she continues. "I have some experience delving into the ruins. I'm not ashamed to say that I'm not the most experienced but I'm aware of the usual dangers. I know most of the caves and can plan the fastest routes no matter what kind of travel you prefer. I'm also aware of the locations of the oasises that are currently hold by the "dragonportal marksmen" who are hired to take care of the bandit problem. We should be more safe than not if we keep between these oasis."

She spreads her fingers, you can notice some red-splotches on the skin of her hands.

"If you hire me I'll take 200 Gold per 7-days. I get my own provisions and should you find something valuable I take nothing from that."

After a short pause she adds. "I still have a little debt with Aned that I would like to take care of."

*Spoiler: Ridai*
Show

The splotches on the skin, to your trained healers eye, don't seem like a skin condition but more like a natural occurence.


*Spoiler: Larimar*
Show

I leave your family situation totally up to you.

----------


## Ridai

Thaum reads the commendations before handing them back. "Rest assured that you already came recommended even before these accounts, and your rate sounds more than fair, given your expertise. We are seeking the sprite Shade, but know little of these lands. Whether this will necessitate entering ruins is unknown to us at this venture, though my companions have expressed interest in exploration aside from our main goal. We are able to magically provide a fast means of travel, food and drink, protection against the heat, and healing."

----------


## Alhallor

----------Eliana------------

"Shade? That's pretty curious, he's not the most well-liked sprite with his connection to darkness, antimagic and you know. Demons? Well, you're accomodations are better than what I usually get, having to take care of my provisions myself usually. If you have protection against the heat I still advice you to rest in the middle of the day. Sometimes the heat get's too much for a simple _protection from elements_. Though if you're venture takes longer than a month I guess I would take 10% of what you find."

Eliana waits a moment till she takes of her cowl. She has small black curled horns on her sleeves and the splotches of red skin can clearly be seen. "If you still don't have a problem with me I'll take 100 in advance and then I'm ready to go." She offers a hand to Thaum and the others if they deciced to sit there too.

----------


## Aegis013

Jahn's eyes go wide and he flashes a pearly smile at the sight of Eliana's revealed features, having not quite been willing to brave the sunlight given his hangover. *"Oh wow. Are you a tiefling? I've never met one before."* then he quickly realizes he might be wrong, his tongue moving faster than his manners *"My sincerest apologies if I've made a mistake!"*

----------


## WindStruck

*"Oh, yeah! Grandpa Gowen's still around. I guess he did settle down just like he said he would. He's always just sitting around on his rocking chair now, and tells us all kinds of stories. Well. The same stories over and over! Haha!"* Larimar says.

*"And yeah, there's been plenty of stories about you. Some are pretty exciting! Sometimes they seemed more like warnings though. You know, I heard you stole something really valuable from a Valsena noble, and then you just had to disappear. Huh, I don't think anyone would have ever thought you'd be here!"*

----------


## Ridai

Thaum nods. "We have heard mention of areas with truly intense heat. Anecdotally, I was once told desert nights grow surprisingly cold, though not to the point of freezing. A fair warning, however. You may wish to bring your own food provisions if you cannot stand porridge-esque texture in your food, though we also have some elven bread as a reserve."

As Eliana reveals her heritage, Thaum cannot claim to have met someone like her before, but does not seem particularly perturbed (and it probably helps that feeling tired increases ones capacity to simply roll with the circumstances). "You have given me no reason to distrust you or your capabilities, and your terms seem reasonable." Some may try to haggle, but honestly, no. The rate is not exactly hard to cover, and the task involves no small amount of time commitment, danger, and required expertise. Thaum shakes Eliana's hand, also handing her the 100 gold. "As mentioned, our exact destinations are still unclear, though I think we will be able to leave soon enough." And having talked this much, Thaum downs another of his jars of conjured water.

----------


## Alhallor

------------------Shatterwhisker------------------

"Ha! Nice to hear that the old fella still had it in him." Regarding the story with the sword he gives Larimar a wink. "Oh well you may get some enemies when you are around a certain time. I'm pretty sure it's not in the mind of most Valsenans now but I think it's still better to live my life out here. After all what connects me to Nevarl I feel more at home here than anywhere else. Still really nice to see a familiar face and hear about the guys from the past." He reminiscens a bit but then snaps back to Larimar.

"But what about you young fella? Trying to make it big in the old ruins? Searching for something specific or just going for a good delve?"

--------------Eliana----------------

Eliana looks at Jahn and raises an eyebrow. "Yes I'm a tiefling. Pretty curious case because both my parents were human and none had made a pact with a devil or somesuch." But the reaction seemed to please her. "I'm good with porridge as long as you're not give it steak-flavor or something." She takes the coins. "I already have everything I may need. I'm just gonna get some small stuff and then wait here for you till you knew exactly where you may need to go."

----------


## Ridai

"I take requests," Thaum says in regards to the porridge flavor. A part of his mind wants to add "as long as the requests are mango-halibut flavor", but honestly he lacks the energy at the moment. So while downing some more water, he simply acknowledges Eliana going to do some final prep with a nod.

----------


## WindStruck

*"Oh, we're looking for information,"* Larimar says.

*"In particular, we are looking for the sprite, Shade. It's a pretty big deal, because one of his other followers is causing some serious trouble. Our best guess is we'll find Shade hanging around in one of the ruins around here. Maybe some treasure too,"* he chuckles with a grin.

----------


## Alhallor

----------Shatterwhisker------------

Shatterwhisker looks Larimar dead in the eye, the discussion of the others have stopped dead in they're tracks and the old Chobin sighs. "Oh, Shade huh?" He seems to be deep in thought the others silently excuse themselves and Shatterwhisker waits till they are all gone. He then continues in Chobin.

*Spoiler: Yap, irrf arf, grror*
Show

I had found him. Me and my partner actually. But it seems you search the old sprite because of another reason then both of us that long ago. I'll tell you where you need to go. If you have found him I'll be glad to tell you my story and you tell me a bit more about that follower of him, aye? You need to get to the "Old Fissure" cave, it's nearly emptied, some cave trolls deeper in give explorers a lot of trouble, but it's not about them. Just some steps in, the left wall is a powerful Illusion. Ram into it or something and you get through. You get in a really weird looking metallic cave with a great golem guardian, we may have awoken that thing on our way back. It's a long travel then, probably a day or two but when you emerge you see the sea of stars. You need to pay the ferryman to get to Shade but I never knew what he wanted, perhaps you are more successfull. I hope Luna can spare some luck towards you.


------------In the dessert-----------

With Larimar's Information that you need to venture towards the "Old Fissure" cave your travel in the hot nevarlan dessert begins. You're spectral horses have no problem with the shifting sands as they travel over it without issue. Eliana was sceptical at first about the ghostly horses but clearly is now a big supporter of that travel method.

You see some local wildlife, camels, big scorpions, great lizards (like komodo Dragons) that are herded by some local nomads who wave towards you when you ride by. Now and again you see some other adventuring groups tredding through the Dessert, one even crosses your path on spectral camels (probably a slighty modified version of your own travel spell.)

As advised you rest on the hottest time of day under some shade (cautious testing would let you find out that if you would ride through that temperature Coney's mantle would only help a bit instead of negating the blistering heat).

When dawn comes Eliana finds you a nice resting spot and sets a bead down that transforms into a campfire. Some small local wildlife is attracted to the warmth (like small spiders and scorpions) but they don't seem to be aggressive towards you. Eliana doesn't even react to that. (Though should the cockatrice eat some, they will scather) "We are making great progress, these horses are amazing! Normally we would take a week to the caves, I'm pretty sure we reach an oasis for our midday rest tomorrow and in the evening we may already be at "Old Fissure".

When you get down to a nice rest, protected by the fire from wild animals and secure against the cold, Thaum and Jahn hear it crawling and shuffling and... Bubbling? When they stand up there seems to be a menagerie of things surrounding you. A slooshing, but crystaline upright column of water, with several pseudopods, North of you several figures and west from your position there is a rotten humanoid with shimmering golden veins across it's Body. A foul stench swirls around all of you as you see a massive shadow flying above you.

*Spoiler: OOC and map.*
Show

Everyone needs to make a DC 20 Fortitude save or be sickened for (1d6)[*3*] rounds. Thaum and Jahn have heard the commotion before and are standing. The rest are prone, but awake. And It's your turn.

Map: Valsenan nights.

----------


## Ridai

Once again, Thaum is thankful for the ethereal mounts, including the little backrest of the saddle of his particular horse. There is not much time to observe the creatures and people they pass, given the speed, and he does opt to cover most of his face in cloth because of sand that occasionally gets swept up by the wind, but he has ample time to take in the scenery, given this is his first trip to such an expanse of sand. 

When they make camp, and test how much an _endure elements_ spell can shield against the temperature, the results are rather astounding. "A fearsome heat indeed." Just like some parts of Altena can achieve truly startling levels of cold, though thankfully commonly not right next to the capital itself. 

So they rest, Thaum just getting out of the sun as much as possible, drinking a lot of water. "Our mounts have been a tremendous boon in our travels. If my research turns out to be correct, they eventually should be able to achieve outright flight, and I look forward to that moment."

When the... whatever it is appears, Thaum is on his feet, waking the others. He is taking no chances, spreading an ethereal wave of water to grant familiar bolstering effects to his allies.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Knowledge (religion) (1d20+6)[*17*]

Thaum casts _recitation_. You know the drill. +3 luck to AC, attacks, saves.

----------


## Aegis013

Jahn sees a couple of nearby enemies and squints into the darkness managing to make out a few more. 

Aware of the danger, he calls upon the mana of Salamander to aid the group in battle, singing out a rallying cry. Though it sounds more strained than Jahn's usual timbre (because he's Sickened).

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

(1d20+10)[*12*] Fortitude (+3 more with Recitation)

Swift: Inspirational Boost
Immediate: Badge of Valor
Standard: Dragonfire Inspiration +4d6 fire damage on attacks

Maneuvers granted this turn: 
(1d6)[*2*] - Foehammer
(1d5)[*1*] - Mountain Hammer
(1d4)[*4*] - Divine Surge
(1d3)[*2*] - Tactical Strike

Granted next round:
(1d2)[*2*] - Revitalizing Strike


*Spoiler: Status, buffs, etc*
Show

Jahn has 79/79 HP
Sickened 3 rounds
Dragonfire Inspiration +4d6 fire - timer starts countdown when Jahn stops singing next round

----------


## kinem

*"We ... uh ... come in peace."* Ken knows what's about to happen, but he also wants to make sure he's not letting the bizarre appearance of these creatures dictate his actions in a way he once did with the rabites. After all, this is a strange place, and mana can do strange things to alter creatures as the group has seen many times now.

OOC: Swift: Blademage's Edge
Ready an action to cast Whirling Blade if an attack is starting, but not going to start the bloodshed until that's obvious

----------


## WindStruck

Larimar coughs and gags. *"Okay, WHO DID THAT? It wasn't me!"*

Looking around, he sees strange monsters and figures all around the camp. Well, it was probably them then!

He rolls over and stands up, grabbing his bow.

----------


## Toliudar

*Coney*

Roused from her slumbers by the odd sounds and smells, Coney rolls to her...well...she just rolls.

*"Sorry!  I think it was all the hummus.  No, wait!" 
*
She slowly began to track the bewildering array of weirdness around them.  Pushing down her urge to make everything burn until it stopped moving, she reached instead into her connection with Tenebrous, who may or may not be cousins with Shade (best not to ask these questions) in order to send out a pulse of energy to repel any of the weird things that might happen to be powered by death-magic, which, given their appearance, could be any of them.

*"Gah!"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Fort Save: (1d20+9)[*13*]  She is sickened.

Move action: stand up, potentially drawing an attack of opportunity from the bad guy north of her.

5' step southwest.

Standard action: Turn undead, affecting nearest creatures first.  
Turn attempt (Max HD to be affected): (1d20+8)[*16*], for undead of up to 7 HD  (her roll is actually 2 lower because of Sickened)
Number of hit dice affected: (2d6+12)[*17*]
Affected undead flee or cower for 10 rounds unless approached within 10'.

If Coney is targeted with an attack, she will cast Wings of Cover as an immediate action.

----------


## Alhallor

Ken's words actually get a reaction from the northern group of creatures who mumble, whisper and scream in unison and shamble as one man towards Thaum, stretching out they're claws towards him. They look like dry'd out husks of people, wearing the tattered remains of the usual garb of Nevarl.

"Water, ThiRsT, WATER uNDiNe SwEAt"

*Spoiler: Attack against Thaum*
Show

Only one of the husks get's through your protection

Attack: (1d20+5)[*25*] Touch attack
Damage: (2d6)[*10*] subdual damage


The crystalline creatures whacks Thaum with both of it's pseudopods, should it hit it seems that moisture is drawn away from Thaum.

*Spoiler: Attack against Thaum 2*
Show


Attack 1: (1d20+10)[*15*]
Damage 1: (1d8+4)[*5*] If hit make a DC 23 Fortitude save or you get 4d6 dessication damage (water get's drained from you), if you're succesfull you'll only get half damage.
Attack 2: (1d20+10)[*19*]
Damage 2: (1d8+4)[*6*] If hit make a DC 23 Fortitude save or you get 4d6 dessication damage (water get's drained from you), if you're succesfull you'll only get half Damage.


One of the golden streaked zombies rush towards Jahn and try to grab him. 

*Spoiler: Coney and Ken*
Show

you both get AoO's against the golden-veined zombie.


One seems to cower and whimper the other seems to run away from Coney's radiant aura.

*Spoiler: Attack against Jahn*
Show


Attack 1: (1d20+5)[*12*] Touch attack
Damage 1: (1d6)[*4*] Cold damage




Eliana jumps up and draws a rapier while looking around frantically. "By Salamander that's a lot of them, they, AGHK!"

Just before she can rely some information on you a giant Vulture swoops down (clearly the source of the massive stench) and hacks unto her.

*Spoiler: Attack against Eliana*
Show

Attack 1: (1d20+6)[*10*]
Damage 1: (1d8+4)[*11*]


*Spoiler: Updated map*
Show

Dark nights


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I somehow posted before Toliudar made her turn. I saved and then deleted the post  and thought I had reset everything. I did except the map positions (no AoO against Coney).

----------


## Ridai

Being heavily Undine-aligned in the Nevarl desert is something Thaum assumed would paint a target on him to some degree, but here we have dessicated zombies literally thirsting for Undine's magic and water on top of it all. Even with the adrenaline of combat going, Thaum feels so low energy and like he just wants to down another jar, so there is no pithy retort or reprimand at this time, simply spreading what they want, and seeing how they like it. Healing waters spread from the healer without further ado.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

It is time for science.

Thaum casts _mass cure light wounds_, targeting the five husks around him, the gold-streaked zambie in front of Jahn, Jahn, Larimar, and himself. Because of this, if the husks and/or zombie survive the spell, they are no longer affected by Thaum's aura. All other enemies who have not yet saved against Thaum's aura still need to do so to attack Thaum. No AoOs triggered due to Shielded Casting.

(1d8+39)[*43*] HP healed (or damage done, if the husks and/or zombies take damage from healing spells). Will DC 19 negates. THP from overhealing are only granted if the target has taken (lethal) damage equal or exceeding the number of hit dice the target has,

----------


## Alhallor

When Thaum spreads Undine-related energies the golden-streaked zombie near Jahn falls down as expected by being healed in overabundance and being undead. The Husks however who have been screaming and howling a moment before don't react like the usual undead however and look Contempt, peaceful, and have stopped they're agression completely. The weird crystalline puddle however seems to not be affected and still wiggles threatingly.

"No thirst, fUlL, thanks, GoOd."

----------


## Toliudar

*Coney*

Coney nods, impressed at Thaum's quick thinking.  When the healer did go on the offensive, he was certainly effective.

She calls out to the...pool?...instead.

*"Full up on Undine, then?  Try some Shadow instead, friend."*

Still trying to get the taste of gold-laced zombie out of her mouth, Coney waved her ears and fired off a grey beam of light at the blg blobby thing.  She then engaged in the important task of trying to encourage the cockatrice to step back so that it didn't get dragged in by the malicious creature.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Coney makes a melee attack for the first time in this game!  AoO against the zombie:
Attack: (1d20+4)[*14*]
Damage: (1d4)[*1*]

Standard action: cast Enervation, targeting the Crystalline puddle:
Ranged Touch Attack: (1d20+8)[*19*], possibly -4 if it counts as engaged in melee
Inflicts (1d4)[*2*] negative levels.

5' step west

Move action: encourage the cockatrice to move away from the nice crystalline ooze horror. Untrained Handle Animal?  (1d20+9)[*22*]

----------


## Ridai

Thaum gives the now officially unthirstied husks a long look, before, without his expression changing in any way, giving a thumbs up.

----------


## kinem

Ken was not surprised that the situation turned violent. _At least I gave them a chance._

He attacks the vulture-like creature that struck Eliana, trying to eliminate it quickly both to protect her and so he can move on if needed.

OOC: Last round, Whirling Blade w/Edge:
Attack (1d20+20)[*38*], damage (2d6+16)[*21*] + (4d6)[*13*] fire

This round: Cast Extended Wraithstrike, 5' step + Full Attack, PA -3/+6:
Attack (1d20+14)[*33*] touch, damage (2d6+12)[*19*] + (4d6)[*10*] fire
Attack (1d20+9)[*19*] touch, damage (2d6+12)[*19*] + (4d6)[*12*] fire

OOC: If the Whirling Blade slew the vulture he'll choose another target.

----------


## kinem

OOC: Crit confirm for 1st melee attack
Confirm (1d20+14)[*24*] touch, extra damage (2d6+12)[*16*]

----------


## Aegis013

Jahn attempts to avoid the gold streaked zombie's grab by at least ensuring it could only get his armor, an unfortunately ineffective tactic. *"Argh, that's bracing!"* he says, his rallying cry interrupted.

As Thaum's magic washes over and calms the zombie, Jahn too turns his attention toward the vulture. He raises his sword and pushes into melee bringing it down at the creature in a flashing arc of fire and steel.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move to O8, possibly provoking an AoO.
Standard: Divine Surge against the vulture:

(1d20+10)[*15*] to hit
If it hits it deals (1d8+4)[*5*]+(2d6)[*8*]+(8d8)[*35*] and (4d6)[*20*] fire
(1d6)[*2*] reciprocal damage to Jahn.

All maneuvers granted next round, other than those expended.


*Spoiler: Status and condition*
Show

Jahn has 68/73 HP, 5/5 Steeley Resolve
Sickened 2 more rounds
DFI +4d6 for 5 more rounds

----------


## WindStruck

Larimar tries to assess the situation. Well, it appeared that everyone would have trouble with the blasted vulture. The same nasty vulture which just attacked Eliana for no reason!

*"Eliana! Why you-!"* he says before unleashing his fury upon the vulture.

*Spoiler: you'll never guess what I'm about to do!*
Show

ok I lied

attack1: (1d20+20)[*31*]
damage1: (1d6+4)[*8*] + (4d6)[*11*] fire + (1d6)[*6*] nonlethal

attack2: (1d20+20)[*30*]
damage2: (1d6+4)[*10*] + (4d6)[*9*] fire + (1d6)[*6*] nonlethal

attack3: (1d20+15)[*33*]
damage3: (1d6+4)[*10*] + (4d6)[*17*] fire + (1d6)[*2*] nonlethal


edit:  oopsies.  -2 to attack rolls, and -2 to the first damage rolls as well.

----------


## Alhallor

Coney's Little shade magic hit's the salt puddle directly and it seems to shrink a bit. It also seems to be laughably easy to hit.

The cockatrice, who hasn't gotten any other order and doesn't seem to be that keen on pecking against a giant crystaline puddle, hushes towards Coney.

Ken's whirling blade slashes at the vulture but he's not able to fully bring it down. His consecutive attacks though are enough to let the giant thing fall down and stay on the ground as a massive stinking puddle. To the north however the sand shifts and there is a small wave of sand, enough to put out some of the fire. There is a vague shape of something like a giant squid emerging from the sand, some tentacles wrapped in funeral garb and stitched with old spells are visible. With the vulture now dead Jahn and Larimar focus they're attacks on this new thread.

Jahn's swing misses wild but Larimar's arrows burrow themselves in the dry'd out squid and burn it heavily, some of the funeral garbs also seems to be infused with something flammable letting the small flames burn bright! though the crystalline puddle uses his moment of distraction to whack him.

*Spoiler: Attack against Larimar*
Show

Attack: (1d20+9)[*27*]
Damage: (1d8+4)[*10*] If hit make a DC 23 Fortitude save or you get 4d6 dessication damage (water get's drained from you), if you're succesfull you'll only get half damage.


The crystalline puddle however still seems to be adamant to take out Thaum, having averted his usual protection.

*Spoiler: Attackt against Thaum.*
Show


Attack 1: (1d20+9)[*25*]
Damage 1: (1d8+4)[*6*] If hit make a DC 23 Fortitude save or you get 4d6 dessication damage (water get's drained from you), if you're succesfull you'll only get half damage.
Attack 2: (1d20+9)[*17*]
Damage 2: (1d8+4)[*9*] If hit make a DC 23 Fortitude save or you get 4d6 dessication damage (water get's drained from you), if you're succesfull you'll only get half damage.


The giant squid though already heavily burned doesn't seem to react at all and try's to skewer Jahn with one of his tentacles.

*Spoiler: Attack against Jahn*
Show

Attack: (1d20+18)[*30*]
Damage: (2d8+12)[*27*] If hit make a Fortitude save against 25, if you fail nothing happens at first, though you feel a bit queasy (not enough to make you sickened.)


The other one wiggles towards Ken, for a moment it doesn't seem to be long enough but then it grabs the cowering zombie and hurls it towards the elven warrior.

*Spoiler: Attack against Ken*
Show


Hurling zombie attack: (1d20+12)[*20*]
Damage: (1d8+6)[*7*] and (1d6)[*5*] Cold Damage, the zombie doesn't react to being used as a projetile and keeps cowering.


Eliana looks towards the squid and screams out. *It's a crawler! Use fire!*
And throws a bottle of alchemist fire which explodes in a way brighter blaze than usual.
The giant squid is now on fire.

*Spoiler: Eliana's attack*
Show

Attack: (1d20+9)[*24*]
Damage (5d6)[*8*] fire Damage (thanks to Jahn) and Reflex save from the thing (1d20+6)[*8*] against 15.


The unthirsted husks seem to react at the appearance of the squid-thing.

"CraWl, SlItHeR, sand, It DoEsN't ThiRSt."

*Spoiler: Ken, Larimar*
Show

the figures that you could make out and who were far away does seem to collapse on the spot.


*Spoiler: Map*
Show

Seems like Jahn's song was correct.

----------


## Ridai

This thing is getting rather annoying, Thaum feeling moisture getting pulled out of his body. Consequently, the healer disappears and instantly reappears behind the group of husks, sending out additional protection to his allies in the form of a spray of water swirling around them and coalescing into an invisible shield.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Dessication damage (4d6)[*13*]

*Swift* Use Anklet of Translocation to teleport from J9 to L10

*Move* 5ft step to M10

*Standard* _Mass Shield of Faith_ on the party (except Jahn because he is too far away) and Eliana and the cockatrice, for +4 deflection AC.

----------


## WindStruck

*"Ah, burn the crawler? That is Coney's specialty!"* Larimar says.

Despite being slammed by the strange ooze, dried out a bit, and sickened, he didn't seem to perturbed at the moment. It felt like it was about to wear off, and quite frankly, he had been through worse.

Taking a step back, he retaliates against the puddle thingamajig, whispering a word into his bow to remove its nonlethal protections.

*Spoiler: point blank rapid shot*
Show

attack1: (1d20+19)[*36*]
damage1: (1d20+3)[*23*] + (4d6)[*13*] fire

attack2: (1d20+19)[*22*]
damage2: (1d20+3)[*23*] + (4d6)[*9*] fire

attack3: (1d20+14)[*34*]
damage3: (1d20+3)[*23*] + (4d6)[*12*] fire

----------


## Toliudar

*Coney*

Eliana's words bring a small smile to the elder bunny-woman's face.

*"Did someone say...fire?"*

Coney is thankful for the extended vision that her link to Tenebrous affords her, as the shadowy vestige allows her to see the new squid-thing clearly even in the dimmer light.  She aims above and behind it, to avoid catching Jahn in the blast, and lets loose with a powerful explosion.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Tenebrous gives Coney the ability to see in the dark as an ongoing effect.

Coney 5' steps to K14.

She takes a full round action to cast an empowered fireball, positioned to engulf the squid thing but not Jahn.  Reflex save DC 19 for half damage, [roll]10d6[roll] x 1.5 = XX fire damage.

----------


## Toliudar

*Spoiler*
Show

Screwed up the damage roll: (10d6)[*35*]

With empower, this translates to 52 damage.

----------


## Aegis013

The tentacle smacks Jahn something fierce. 
Fortitude (1d20+10)[*11*] (fail)

Jahn begins to move rhythmically, reaching a crescendo he retaliates with a leaping triple spin slash, drawing on the plentiful mana of Salamander to reinforce his body.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Free: Snowflake Wardance.
Standard: Revitalizing strike against the creature

(1d20+15)[*31*] to hit
On hit it deals (1d8+4)[*7*]+(2d6)[*4*] and (4d6)[*14*] fire (25 total)
(1d6)[*6*] reciprocal
Heals Jahn on hit for (3d6+8)[*19*]

Next round maneuvers:
(1d6)[*4*] Tactical Strike
(1d5)[*4*] Battle Leader's Charge
(1d4)[*2*] FoeHammer
(1d3)[*2*] Revitalizing Strike


Nearly losing his lunch after landing from the spinning attack Jahn manages to say *"...I don't feel quite right..."*

*Spoiler: Status/Conditions/Buffs*
Show

Jahn has 43(+13 if the attack hit)/73 HP, 5/5 Steeley
Sickened 1 more round
DFI +4d6 fire for 4 more rounds

----------


## kinem

*Yikes!* Ken is startled as the zombie becomes a projectile aimed at him, but fortunately, his armor handles the manhandled monster.

He retaliates with a flaming Whirling Blade aimed at the strange squid.

OOC: swift: Blademage's Edge; round 2 of Extended WS, PA -7/+14:
Attack (1d20+14)[*34*] touch, damage (2d6+30)[*39*] + (4d6)[*15*] fire

----------


## kinem

Crit confirm if applicable:
confirm (1d20+14)[*27*] touch, extra damage (2d6+30)[*36*]

----------


## Alhallor

The combined fiery attacks of Coney, Jahn and Ken bring down the weird sand-squid. It's insides burning up totally but leaving it's wrappings.

The crystalline puddle get's punctured and burned by Larimar's arrows and splits in two smaller salty puddles. One wants to keep following Thaum who seems to be the most undine-aligned of the group but get's actively blocked by the husks. OuR wAtEr, No!, ToO sAltY OuRs.

Though the other one crawls towards Larimar and try's to siphon fluid from him.

*Spoiler: Attack against Larimar*
Show

Attack 1: (1d20+9)[*21*]
Damage 2: (1d8+4)[*6*] If hit make a DC 23 Fortitude save or you get (4d6)[*12*] dessication damage (water get's drained from you), if you're succesfull you'll only get half damage.
Attack 2: (1d20+9)[*19*]
Damage 2: (1d8+4)[*10*] If hit make a DC 23 Fortitude save or you get (4d6)[*6*] dessication damage (water get's drained from you), if you're succesfull you'll only get half damage.


Though Jahn's palour seems to be starkly white with weird grey spots appearing on his hair and visible skin.

*Spoiler: Jahn*
Show

You're breath feels a bit ragged and you somehow feel worse but not physically but more mentally. They're is no game-effect as of yet.


*Spoiler: Thaum*
Show

With now having a bit less pressure you have a bit of time to check your  companions and it seems that Jahn is suffering the first signs of Mummy Rot (which can only be healed after first applying a Remove Curse and then a Remove disease)


*Spoiler: Larimar, Ken*
Show

The humanoid figures in the north are slowly getting up again...


Eliana kicks at the cowering undead near Ken and screams at him which motivates it to run away.

*Keep attacking the puddle. It looks half-dead.*

You're not sure if the crystalline structure really looks worse for wear, but Eliana seems confident.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show

Only one target remaining?

----------


## Ridai

Having a bit more room to examine his companions, Thaum immediately beelines over to Jahn, channeling cleansing waters into him via touch, followed by yet more healing. "You have been afflicted with mummy rot. I will remove it before it finishes incubating." In the midst of combat, this is a fairly lengthy process, but Thaum also does not have much time.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Move* from M10 to N6

*Standard* Cast _remove curse_ on Jahn. If a caster level check is required: (1d20+10)[*28*]

*Swift* Cast _close wounds_ on Jahn, healing him for (1d4+29)[*30*] HP

----------


## Aegis013

Jahn smacks his lips, keeping an eye on the potential remaining foes while allowing the healer to do what's needed. *"Sounds serious. Not sure I'd be alive without you, Thaum. Thank you."*

----------


## Toliudar

*Coney*

Coney's nose twitches, relieved that Thaum was so quick to respond to Jahn's injuries.  She tried to lighten the mood.

*"Mummy rot?  Sounds like blatant misogyny to me!"*

She surveyed the remaining battle.  Coney was clearly worried that an explosion had the potential to engulf Larimar or the surprisingly-cooperative husk-things.  So she carefully pointed one of her ears at the half of the salt-mound and unleashed a sickly-grey ray at it.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Coney casts Enervation on whichever half of the crystalline blob is a clearer shot.
Ranged touch attack: (1d20+8)[*17*]
If successful, inflicts (1d4)[*2*] negative levels.

----------


## WindStruck

Larimar dodges the smaller puddle's attacks fairly easily, but doesn't really want to stick around for it to desiccate him any more.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Just withdrawing away from it this turn. Moved Larimar to P12.

Also, to identify that thing?  arcana: (1d20+3)[*15*]


*"Yeah well, it's uh, half of whatever now, that's for sure."*

----------


## kinem

*"Sometimes half is worse than none."*

Ken casts a spell, sending a sword-like construct of force to attack the puddle that attacked Larimar.

OOC: swift: Blademage's Edge
Cast Fell Weaken Spiritual Weapon; DR does not apply. If it has SR: (1d20+10)[*30*]
Attack (1d20+12)[*26*], damage (1d8+13)[*16*] and -4 Str penalty

----------


## Alhallor

Ken's blade of force doesn't split the crystalline puddle in two but instead somehow annihilates it.

The last puddle can't stand against your attacks for long.

*Spoiler: Ken, Larimar, anything else I'm forgetting with low-light or darkvison.*
Show

It seems the other husks North of you still want to do something but they are falling down again. The movement on the sand stops and they aren't moving anymore.


The (now officially not thirsty husks) would wander of if they are not stopped. "Sit, nice, s'good, yes". Though they are wandering pretty aimlessly they would pretty much still be around the perimeter.

Eliana checks her bearings and comments on the attack. *Normally there aren't that many things when just taking a nap in the desert. I understand the husks. The golden ones may have been attracted by the fire, though they are normally not that near the town. and the bird.* Eliana gives it a disgusted look And try's to shove the massive vulture a bit more away with her foot, but it only budges a little. *Probably knew that when the husks and the golden ones are around it could get food. But the crawler is concerning, I heard they are mostly in pretty dangerous caves and normally don't wander around.*

*Spoiler: Thaum, Jahn*
Show

I assume that Thaum gives Jahn a _Remove disease_, the illness only stops after that.


While the body of the sandsquid has been incinerated it seems that the bandages have survived the massive fire attacks.

*Spoiler: Bandages*
Show

They are magical, after identifying them with the usual means, it seems there is a Animate Dead spell that seeped into the bandages.It probably has one "charge" remaining.

OOC: Animate dead scroll that can be used by anybody by wrapping something dead. The caster level seems to be 15.

----------


## Toliudar

*Coney*

Breathing heavily as she recovers from the battle, Coney is both impressed and dismayed by Eliana's nonchalance.

*"Wait.  Dozens of zombies, predatory bird-things, a land kraken and the Skin of Evil all congregate on our camp site at once, and the only thing surprising about that is the tentacle-thing?  That...would have been useful information a few hours ago.  We could have slept in shifts, for example, and extinguished our campfire.  

"Not criticizing, my dear!  I'm most delighted by your knowledge and calm in a crisis.  Maybe we can talk more about which of the especially thirsty or aggressive local fauna we might be likely to run into?"*

----------


## WindStruck

Larimar peers about with a bit of paranoia.

*"Yeaah, I agree with Coney.  It does seem kind of strange at first to be attacked by so many different things at once..."*

*"So what are these husks?  Lost desert travelers?  Should we, uh..  bury them or something?"*

----------


## Ridai

Thaum immediately wipes away the disease as soon as he is able to, watching the discolored skin and hair return to normal. "You are safe now. Mummy rot has an incubation period of about a minute before the deterioration sets in. It can still be cured afterward it has incubated, but the disease will kill in a matter of minutes, and has a curse component that prevents natural and most mana-based healing until the curse is lifted." Thaum turns to the others as well. "If a mummified creature inflicts harm to you by touch and it makes you feel physically ill, signal me immediately, regardless of whether it may be a false alarm. Mummy rot is deadly in the extreme and I will not be able to bring you back if it manages to kill you."

With that done so people know what to do when encountering mummies and their wicked disease, Thaum asks Eliana: "Have there been any strange occurences in the desert recently?"

----------


## Aegis013

Hearing he's out of danger Jahn plops down, laying on his back in the sand. *"I feel a lot better, though it sounds like that was a close call. Maybe I should think more about how to avoid situations like this in the future..."* he muses to no one in particular.

----------


## Ridai

"Since there might be situations where close combat cannot be avoided, I would recommend that we stay together as a group. Fights have been short and violent, short enough to allow enough time to cure mummy rot. Most of the time."

----------


## Alhallor

Eliana gives a kind of helpless shrug. *I'm sorry, really. If I knew there would be danger I would definitely wanted to have a watch.* She half-adresses Thaum. *There has been NOTHING, the past few months. Well there was one "attack" on a half-dead kamel but nothing more. I thought the sellswords were doing a lot of good. Only after the first Oasis problems were reported and with the speed of your conjured horses we would have reached the cave without needing to rest in a dangerous zone.*

Regarding the husks. *I don't actually know. They are stories though. If you die from thirst you may become one of these.* She points at the wandering satiated husks. *Though they also say if you quench it's thirst they become normal again which definitely seems false.*

Regarding other local dangers. *I definitely have miscalculated I'll tell you everything I know while we're going. Though the caves are a wholly different matter and they are probably things I don't know about.*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

You'll get some info should you run into creatures Eliana knows about, that will also give you a bonus to your Knowledge:something roll to get more information out of creatures.


After checking the perimeters again it seems that the crystalline puddle has left sizable crystals in it's own right. They seem to be salt crystals.

*Oh these fetch a good Price. Mighty tasty too if one of you can cook. Though you'd only need a sprinkle.*

*Spoiler: Salt chunks*
Show

They are actually slighty magical. They are actually 10 salty chunks, though if you put two together (which needs some finagling) you get a Dust of Dryness out of it.


When you continue your journey further in the afternoon you reach The First Oasis. Though Oasis seems kinda too small to encompass what you see.

They're is a mighty lake smack in the middle of the desert, there is a lot of grass and some trees (some with interesting looking fruits). The lake is surrounded by at least 10 tents. A bunch of people seem to do maneuvers, some are in heavy armor, moving deliberately and without concern, they must either bear heavy enchantments or be a bit crazy to exert themselves in the heat.

There is a banner before the tents. It bears a mighty gate that is stormed by a dragon trying to climb over it, though it looks like it's practically full of arrows or bolts.

*Spoiler: Ken*
Show

The sign of the dragonportal marksmen.


You are greeted by 3 people doing patrols around the oasis, they are wearing light armor and have weapons drawn but not pointed at you.

"Greetings! Who do we have here?" They seem totally unperturbed by your horses.

*Greetings. I'm leading this bunch here, we just want to rest and restock some supplies to tackle a cave tomorrow.*

They give you a place to set up a resting place or a tent. It comes with a stone circle for a fire and even some firewood, all free of charge, because you have licenses.

*Spoiler: Larimar, Coney*
Show

The people seem kinda distant towards you, not actively looking at you nor greeting you when you get past by.


*Spoiler: Jahn*
Show

You get some friendly greetings and nods when you walk to your resting place.


*Spoiler: Ken*
Show

You get some friendly greetings, you don't recognize anyone at the moment but the dragonportal marksmen are not that a big Company. It may not be long till at least someone knows you. You're sharp elven eyes have spotted a patch of sand, probably 100 feet away from the oasis which seems irregular, probably a hidden shooting spot which they're Always establish to hide they're best marksmen. You're only noticing it because you're aware of they're tactics.


*Spoiler: Thaum*
Show

You get some stares from people, and you're pretty sure they're not nice stares. The people here seem to have some issues with Larimar, Coney, Eliana and you. You can't really discern what the problem is without digging further but you do know that they seem to be pretty _unfriendly_ towards you four. You don't realize any malice towards Ken and Jahn however.

----------


## Toliudar

*Coney*

Cleaning up the campsite, Coney isn't QUITE convinced that the salt crystals are on the 'delicious' end of the tasty-v-poison spectrum, and uses a simple magic to gather them in a pouch telekinetically, without touching them.  

--

Dismounting her smoke-horse in the designated area by the lake, Coney waves cheerfully to the maybe-mercenaries, and notes their flat response with resignation. Well, they weren't trying to kill or enslave the rabites and chobin, so...progress?

Eying the lake with undisguised interest, Coney pivots to Eliana.  

*"Your guidance please, Eliana. Is the lake for everyone, or is access to the water controlled?  Is the water safe to drink and bathe in?"*

----------


## Alhallor

Eliana nods and smiles a little. *Help yourself, the water is for everyone and there is a small magic crystal in the middle to keep it clean. You can go for a swim, I will definitely do too later. Though I want to talk to some of the guys around here first, they seem awfully stiff.*

Eliana seems to be totally at ease in the oasis, checking her equipment routinely and then trying to talk some people up to restock her alchemist fire.

----------


## Aegis013

After the close call with the Mummy Rot infection, Jahn is more contemplative than usual. Though he still shows his brilliant pearly whites framed by his warm smile to those who happen to greet him as he heads to the tent.

However, it doesn't take long before he finds just ruminating with his thoughts unbearable and wanders out to meet the locals and see if he can swap stories. Perhaps he can uncover something useful to the group's current objective.

----------


## Ridai

Thaum heals everyone's wounds after the fight. In regards to Eliana being as much in the dark as they are, the healer simply nods. "It would not be the first sudden change in local environments we encountered on our journeys."

At the oasis, he greets the guards and whoever they deal with. He still feels tired, but the prospect of staying near a body of water at least seems somewhat inviting. There is he takes note of, however. Before Eliana leaves, he stops her briefly, talking in a low voice. "Is it common for the locals to be suspicious of people outside the human and elven norm, or do you reckon this is another unprecedented change?"

----------


## kinem

When Ken sees the dragon banner, he stares at it for a moment, then turns away, looking a bit red-faced though that could be from the sun.

He tells the others *"You never know what may come even here, so we should set a watch tonight just as in the wilderness."*

He politely returns the greetings of the patrol people, then heads to the tent.

----------


## Toliudar

*Coney*

Coney swirls her ears in a slightly ambiguous acknowledgement of Ken's words of caution.  Nonetheless, her desire to cool off and wash the dust of the day's travel from her fur overcame her fears, and she bounded into the water with a splash, emerging only after a few minutes of floating, drinking and general merriment.

----------


## Alhallor

--------Jahn--------

The locals as you can say are open to talk and swap stories. It seems that the cave you especially want to go to has a problem with trolls that walk on walls like everybody else walks on the floor (including walking upside down the ceiling, which matches what Eliana has told you about cave trolls) they rarely spill out of the cave, the reason of why they don't venture out is a heavily discussed mistery, some theories include they having a big ol'treasure horde they want to protect or them raising some cave fungi that somehow keeps the trolls down instead of hunting for tasty human flesh. 

--------Thaum-------

Eliana nods towards Thaum. *Yes they seem Especially stiff. I didn't heard about them being like that from the other cave delvers though, I'll do a bit of Investigation on my own.* She *tink, tinks* on a bottle she has procured from somewhere. *It's nice that you look out for me but I can take care of myself. I'll show you that it wasn't a waste to bring me with you.*

-------Coney-------

Your merriments draw the eyes of one patrol they look at you and seem. Confused. 
"Did you knew these things could swim?" "I'm currently trying to get a grip of that they can talk, I thought they just sank when they touch water." "You're thinking dwarfs, Jorg." There's a shrug "Yeah, could be." They're tone isn't malicious (like from a certain group of rabite-haters) and seems more detached.

----------


## Toliudar

*Coney*

Coney enjoys her bouncing/flailing/bathing, and is not at all disturbed by the commentary of the mercenaries.  Better curiosity than a closed mind, after all. 

Bouncing out of the water, she spins around twice to scatter most of the remaining water, but already feels the desert sun begin to dry off the outer layers of her fur.  Glorious.

She returns to her colleagues, refreshed.

*"Well, they seem reserved, but not outright hostile.  I guess if there are creatures like what we met last night rising up, I'd get a little cautious, too!  

"So, unless we need to talk about anything else, this old woman's going to get her beauty sleep.  I'm assuming we're going to try to get an early start tomorrow, before the worst of the heat sets in?"*

----------


## Ridai

Thaum nods to Ken's words. "A prudent decision born from an unfortunate set of circumstances." He watches Jahn for a moment, but decides to give him his space. Better to have a person decide to share what may worry them rather than having someone push them to.

"I can assure you none of us doubt your talents, Eliana. I merely hope these unfriendly stares I have seen stem more from lack of familiarity than some manner of recent nefarious agenda," he says to Eliana before she  goes to conduct her investigation.

As for Thaum himself, he heads to the water, resting for a bit. But soon, he sets up a seat in the shade for himself, along with a bucket he fills with water of his own and then puts his feet into (drawing water from the oasis for this purpose strikes him as a little to frivolous when natural occurences of fresh water ought to be especially cherished in this desert). With this done, he offers to provide healing, free of charge, as long as they are fine with their healer sitting in the shade with cooled feet. Perhaps he will hear a bit of news, perhaps some insight into the behavior of the locals.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'll add a Diplomacy check, feel free to ignore (1d20+18)[*35*]

----------


## Alhallor

---------Coney-----------

When Coney is done with swimming and general merriment Eliana comes back from her trip and nods towards her last comment. *Yeah, we could get towards the cave if we are fast enough. I'll taking a quick dib and also going too sleep early.*

----------Thaum------------

Thaum get's some people who are interested in what he has to offer (though no one of the patroling guards or the sellswords seem to be interested, it seems that they are patrolling suspiciously often and looking at Thaum definitely more than once, kinda checking him up.)

Thaum's clientele seems to consist of other cave dwellers who don't have a healer themselves or just want a second opinion on some stuff. There are some nasty wounds but nothing a little spell can't fix. Thaum also get's a surprising number of animals, Camels, light horses, some kind of weird-bigger-than-Larimar-worm-thing-with-spikes who surprisingly really is totally harmless and has one inverted spike that Thaum can thankfully remove. 

Though when he wants to make clear that it's actually for free he quickly realizes that he... can't. Nevarlans seems to love to haggle prices down and just given something for free it seems that they want to haggle the price up. 

*Spoiler: OOC, stuff for Thaum*
Show

You get things like a nice looking button, dried fruits, a spare waterskin, some spikes that the worm has shed, etc... You could probably sell all of it for 5 Gold if you wanted.


-----------Night-----------

The night isn't totally silent. The oasis does get attacked but the threat is quickly taken care off by the mercenary's. The attackers are some of the husks and a kind of pretty big crocodile.

---------Next day----------

Eliana shares the intel she has gathered yesterday, making sure they are no prying ears. *I talked with some people, seems the marksmen here have some problems with people that are, well, not humans and elves.* She shrugs. *They don't seem to start anything and give some nasty stares but that seems to be it. It's probably better that we don't stay for long.*

When you pack up and "Ready your horses" (Coney summoning them) another patrol get's past you.

*Spoiler: Ken*
Show

One of the patrolling people you immediately remember. He catches your gaze and wants to get over towards you, though if you'll just going to ride you probably going to lose him.

----------


## Aegis013

Jahn shares the rumors he heard from the locals regarding the trolls *"The locals think the trolls may be protecting some kind of treasure, or maybe started growing an edible fungi which has kept them from venturing out of the cave. No idea if any of it is true, but I guess we'll see ourselves soon."*

----------


## Ridai

Since haggling appears to be a nigh compulsory local custom, Thaum mentally readies himself and engages as well as the "antagonist" trying to haggle them down, or towards non-material payments like making one particular camel owner eat his vegetables (where the haggling directions were suddenly reversed).

The next morning, in regards to Eliana's findings: "At the very least it appears there is no imminent danger here." To Jahn: "If we encounter these trolls, investigating may become a necessity. If they are content and simply keep to themselves by having a reliable food source, confirming this may be beneficial for everyone involved."

----------


## kinem

Ken sighs. He tells the others *"Hold on a minute"* and approaches a patrolman. He gestures to the man pointing his hand, suggesting that he prefers a more private conversation away from the others.

----------


## WindStruck

It seemed none of the people were friendly, or at least not very open around here.

Well, Larimar decided he'd kind of join the patrolmen, just doing his own solo patrol, and when he'd get close to people camping he's swagger around almost exaggeratedly and look tough, but then suddenly smile and offer a friendly wave.

----

In the morning, there's another incident (maybe?) it seems with patrolmen that want to talk to them?

*"Now what?"* Larimar whispers.

----------


## Toliudar

*Coney*

Coney doesn't mind waiting a few minutes if it might lead to better information about the day's travel ahead.  While Ken goes to chat with the scout, she returns to the water for a final slurp of reasonably fresh water.

----------


## Alhallor

------Larimar-----

The nightly patrol let Larimar find some Nevarlans who enjoy the safety of the Oasis, playing games, cooking things, drinking and merryment which is relatively silent. Some use the sand to draw lines which let them create pictures of short-lived beauty.

The sellsword patrols have an eye on Larimar and he sometimes can hear variances of the following. "Keep a lookout on that chobin, you know what they say, they only need a bow and a crooked arrow to slay the most vile dragon or the most valiant knight." which is a unusual prejudice to say the least.

When Larimar waves at them one quickly raises his shield and the others are tense for a moment but then wave back and laugh a little to dub over they're nervousness. They do still keep an eye on him but are not as tense anymore and most of them wave back should he repeat the process.

-------Ken------

*Spoiler: Ken*
Show

The person who get's towards you is Ophelius a half-elven duskblade who fought at your side before, he was pretty eager and if you have the weird ranking system of the marksmen correct he made it to a Leutnant-equivalent rank.


*Spoiler: Ken or Listen DC 17*
Show

"I don't believe my eyes it is you, Ken! Long time no see."
 There is someone who goes away from the patrol and going towards Ken, he looks like a wiry half-elf, lightly armored adorned with a mighty two-handed-sword across his back.

*Spoiler: Ken or Listen DC 17*
Show

"What brings you towards this way too hot region? Has it something to do with your companions there?
 The half-elf looks towards the other group, eyeing Thaum especially. *Spoiler: Ken or Listen DC 17*
Show

Do you have some money problems with the water guy over there? He looks pretty shifty, that's for sure. You know if you have a problem there we can take you back, cash him out. You don't have to be under any draconian rule out here.


*Spoiler: Ken*
Show

Ophelius seems Actually pretty concerned about you and your situation. He does read it wrong but he seems to genuinely want to help you get out of a bad deal.

----------


## kinem

Ken replies in a soft voice

*Spoiler: Listen DC 22?*
Show

"Long time indeed, Ophelius. I am glad to see you are doing well, but I have to tell you something. Back in the day, as we now know, we all had some wrong ideas about the rabites. Well, I can tell that you and the others here still have wrong ideas about those who are not human or elven. The fact is, many are good people, and my companions here are the best people I know. I am proud to serve alongside them. We are indeed here on a quest, one that would take too long to explain but it is rather important. I just hope that you take my words to heart, see those around you with new eyes and perhaps tell others as I have told you."

----------


## Alhallor

Eliana seems to really stretch her ears and mutters a bit frustrated "I can't make out a single wordÂ"

-------------Ken-----------

*Spoiler: Ken*
Show

You almost see Ophelius eyes turn blank and away from you when you tell him your side. But he doesn't get through with it. You are if not a friend then at least a person of respect to him and your words do reach him. It may not be enough that he doubts what he was told right now but it surely gave him pause to think about it.

"I... I seeÂ You don't believe that the rabites are like clever parrots then?" He smiles, a bit hopeless. "I'll think about it Ken. Though should you really have other problems then some kind of weird quest the company is still here for you. When these best people you know are really hurting you I'll kick them myself you know.


The patrolmen rejoins his group, not without giving a parting wave to Ken.

--------The cave----------

You're spectral horses fly above the dunes of the desert. The vegetation seems to be a bit more lush than before (relatively because you are still in a desert.) But you do see more cacti and the number of tumbleweeds seem to have risen as well. (Some of them reach till the back of your horses and these seem to kinda follow you, till your horses outspeed them). You make a short middle of the day rest and shortly after you reachÂ A cave.

It's not necessarily a typical "cave in a mountain" scenario though. The floor (and the sand) seems to fall down some feet, almost like flowing stairs and at the bottom there is a sizable entrance in the sand, that give way to a rocky cave system with several stalagmites and stalagtites. There are no signs of trolls or something at the beginning but the sand is probably pretty good at obfuscating these.

Though with Larimar's information if you ram yourself in the left wall... It suddenly disappears, the rocky cave continues a bit, continuing some ways till it drops down 30 feet, revealing more metallic walls, there have some rust on them and weird round tubes appearing and disappearing into wall segments.

*"By Salamander what is this?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

A Knowledge:arcana check in the OOC or here would be appreciated (untrained is ok)

----------


## Ridai

A little rude to clearly talk about someone within sight and almost within earshot, but only almost. Not a single word is understood by the healer, though he trusts he will be informed of anything important.

Thaum quirks an eyebrow at the illusory wall, and once more at the metallic architecture. "Not a frequent sight, my any means, I must say." He takes a moment to examine the surroundings, and what ways forward they have.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'll just make one Listen check (1d20+4)[*16*]

Knowledge (arcana) (1d20+6)[*21*]

----------


## Aegis013

Jahn looks around, and holds a hand near one of the tubes. If it's not radiating heat beyond the normal desert heat, he briefly touches it with the back of his hand. He also leans close and listens to the tube, as well as the general ambiance.

It seems his curiosity, and knowledge trolls could be lurking anywhere, are currently staying his tongue.

*Spoiler: Skill checks*
Show

If others roll better, I'd like to use these as Aid Another if they beat the DC 10 and could reasonably be applied:
Spot (1d20-1)[*8*]
Listen (1d20+12)[*30*]
Search (1d20+2)[*12*]
Kn: arcana (1d20+15)[*22*]

----------


## Toliudar

*Coney*

Coney chuckles as she guides her smoke-horse back and forth through the illusionary wall.

*"Nice!  That's some craftsmanship, that is!  Great attention to detail."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

knowledge (arcana) (1d20+1)[*2*]

----------


## Alhallor

*Spoiler: Jahn*
Show

The tubes aren't hot but just warm and feel metallic, you also feel a slight rumbling like something is in the tubes and moving. Though it could be anything from water, to centipedes or magic rushing through. When you have your ear on the tube you still feel the movement but you can't make out a distinct sound. You also can't hear any  troll noises.


*Spoiler: Coney*
Show

What is magic anyway? Did you look at your hands? They aren't really hands to begin with but just fluffy appendages that despite everything are able to grasp everything like a normal small hand normally would. You could take up a hammer and probably even just straight up smith a sword, but it just seems your will is enough to hold everything that you'd need for that. But somehow you're still limited to your personal strength. did you look at your hands?


Eliana (perhaps with Larimar's help) constructs a small pulley system to get the rest of the group down. The floor is sometimes stone but metal seems to be prevalent.

*I heard that they are sometimes caves that are metallic... I thought it was just a rumor though.*

The illusionary wall appears and reappears when Coney goes through and stays there when she stops her testing, making it look like you are trapped.

The cave continues a while, the tubes in the walls appear and disappear in irregular intervals. There is a sharp turn before you and you see some light coming around the corner, roughly equivalent to a campfire.

*Spoiler: Jahn*
Show

Should you check again whatever is in the tubes seem to be moving faster now.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Arcana checks will be resolved after rounding the corner. I know they aren't any fumbles in skill checks but for Coney I was just too inspired to not write anything.

----------


## Ridai

Thaum wordlessly looks to the party, checking in whether they wish to scout ahead or continue on as a unified group.

----------


## Aegis013

*"Whatever is in these tubes seems to be moving. And getting faster... we may have been detected, but I don't hear any trolls or similar nearby. We should stay alert."*

----------


## WindStruck

*"This place really is strange, isn't it?"* Larimar says.

*"Just a complete guess here, but maybe it's alive?  The.. whole cave.  I don't know."*

He shrugs.

*"I wonder what any of this has to do with Shade."*

----------


## Toliudar

*Coney*

Coney bounces back into view, looking wildly from side to side.

*"I get it!  I finally get the big attachment that the Small Eared have with hands.  I used to think that they were just like weird nobbly ears, but they're so much more than that. They're like extentions of the will, you know?  A way to make your dreams manifest in the world!  And now I have them too!  I -"*

She glances around, actually completing a full spin around before coming to a halt, panting.

*"I...don't really have hands, do I?  Huh.  That wall does funny things to your brain.  I agree with Larimar.  This place is just plain weird.  Possibly in the good way, though."*

Shaking herself back to alertness, she bounces forward to keep up with the others.

----------


## Ridai

"The entire cave being a gigantic construct, you mean? It would be the first I hear about such a thing on this scale, however I would not rule it out," Thaum says in response to Jahn's and Larimar's insights, before Coney tells them about her epiphany.

The healer smiles, saying "Coney, I am sure there is little you cannot do that would be possible if you had hands, if you put your mind to it. I would also like to mention that you are able to hold items without opposable thumbs or wrapping an ear around an object, and you are free of the complex finger motions required to weave magic, which took me longer to learn than I honestly would like to admit."

----------


## Toliudar

*Coney*

Unprepared when Thuam's kind words catch her full in the face, Coney would probably be blushing, if you could see her face.

*"Well, shucks, Thaum.  You surely do know how to turn an old fool's head."*

----------


## Alhallor

When you round the corner you see the source of the light. It's a truly massive crystal that kinda looks like it has structures built into it. You see some of the tubes that led through the facility going directly to the crystal letting it shine in a bright light. Nearly dazzling enough to be blinding. You also see something that at first looks like a big pile of rust. Then it shifts, and moves you can make out a number of arms (definitely more than 2, but the true number eludes you at the moment) several light on the massive thing flash for a moment and then disappear again. Rusty flakes as big as you fall down from it and when they touch the ground they transform into smaller versions of that thing.

"ssss.I....I... Inssssuffffficccient"

The crystal seems to glow a tiny bit brighter.

"Insssufficccient mana ca-ca-capability A-A-Acquiring"

The tiny versions suddenly rush forward, skittering along towards the ground, using they're multiple arms, kinda moving like spiders that scrape and scratch at the ground while moving, rushing towards Ken and Jahn.

*Spoiler: Attack against Ken*
Show

Attack: (1d20+13)[*21*] 
Damage: (1d4+7)[*10*] [ROLL]1d6 Negative Energy Damage[/ROLL] If you're hit make a will save against 19, if you fail lose your lowest Level spell Slot or your lowest Level spell of your choice.


*Spoiler: Attack against Jahn*
Show

Attack: (1d20+13)[*29*] 
Damage: (1d4+7)[*11*] [ROLL]1d6 Negative Energy Damage[/ROLL] If you're hit make a will save against 19, if you fail lose your lowest Level spell Slot or your lowest Level spell of your choice.


*Spoiler: Thaum*
Show

There is the interesting fact about golems that if you just make them bigger they're cost doesn't increase in a predictable way. If you build a human-sized golem it's "mana cost" are as expected, if you make it smaller the cost remains the same and doesn't get smaller. If you build a Golem that is double the size of a human-sized one the cost doesn't double it's way more than that. Theoretically musings about giant golems have been done, which would only function realistically with someone like a power-source on them or near them.

Also this golem doesn't seem to have any typical markings on them, definitely denoting it as a non-standard version even if you don't know in which times it would seen as practical to make such a humongous golem.


*Spoiler: Larimar*
Show

Yes that Is definitely a big golem. If you don't have any adamantite you're sure you can't even scratch it. The smaller versions look way more frail though and easier to damage.


*Spoiler: Jahn*
Show

They are several questions floating in your head. If that golem doesn't have enough power and it normally has it, why would that be the case? Do the tubes have something to do with it? Could that crystal attack you? You're also sure that the rattling from the tubes have grown louder.


*Spoiler: Ken*
Show

You knew that golems are made in Altena and Valsena though most of them are around human-sized or smaller and build kinda like the ones you have seen in Ferolia. This one doesn't met your expectations at all, it's huge, probably nearly impenetrable by normal means (high DR) but it also looks to be in heavy disrepair and probably can't move that much. Also normally golems don't spawn smaller versions of themselves.


*Spoiler: OOC all*
Show

I don't know how clear it is but the lines are supposed to represent tubes on the left and Right side of the wall (three each) and two are supposed to be on the ceiling, creeping towards the crystal while rattling and humming.


*Spoiler: Map*
Show

some things are better left unturned.

----------


## Ridai

Any scholarly interest has to wait, given the immediate danger they are in. The usual opener is sent out to protect the group, as well as a quick heal to Jahn. "Such a gigantic golem requires massive amounts of mana. Perhaps it might shut down when deprived of its power source."

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Standard* _Recitation._ Thaum's allies gain +3 luck to attacks, saves, AC

*Move* 5ft step to Q29

*Swift* _Close Wounds_ on Jahn for (1d4+29)[*33*] HP (excess becomes THP)

----------


## Aegis013

Jahn creates some space before belting out an inspirational war cry.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Will save (1d20+11)[*29*] vs dc 19 or lose lowest level spell slot, also (1d6)[*5*] negative energy damage regardless of save

5ft step to R28
Swift and Immediate: Badge of Valor and Inspirational Boost
Standard: Dragonfire Inspiration +4d6


*Spoiler: Status and buffs*
Show

Current HP: 79+27 THP, 5/5 Steeley
DFI +4d6 fire damage on attacks, count down starts when Jahn stops "singing" next round.

----------


## Toliudar

*Coney*

Fearing that her magic would only feed the crystal, or rust-guys, Coney takes Thaum's suggestion and runs with it.

*"Right.  If the tubes are supplying the mana to the crystal, melt the tubes.  I'm on it."*

Rolling to her left a bit, Coney aims another blast of flame, but this time, is careful NOT to hit anyone in the room.  Instead, she aims in between Rusty and the Big Shiny Crystal, trying to damage the tubes on the wall and ceiling to the left.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move action: move 15' west.
Standard action: fireball, aiming to strike the area above and south west of the crystal, avoiding hitting both it and the Big Rusty Guy.  Hoping to deal (10d6)[*40*] fire damage to all of those tubes.

----------


## kinem

OOC: Since we were flat-footed, Ken was hit.
(1d6)[*4*] negative energy damage; Will (1d20+11)[*29*] vs DC 19

_Well, I have to admit, I did not expect this ..._

Ken steps forward 5' and swings at the things with his greatsword. If the first one drops, this lets him attack the other.

OOC: Swift: Cast Extended Wraithstrike; PA -3/+6
Touch Attack (1d20+11)[*21*], damage (2d6+12)[*21*] + (4d6)[*16*] fire
Touch Attack (1d20+6)[*13*], damage (2d6+12)[*22*] + (4d6)[*12*] fire

Edit: I made an error above, having debated between PA -5 and -3. Those attack rolls should be 2 higher.

----------


## WindStruck

*"Uh. So how do we know this giant golem thing is a bad thing?  Aside from the fact that miniature ones seem to want to kill us?"*

For once, Larimar was somewhat at a loss of what to do.

He shouts at the big thing. *"Hey! Didn't your mom ever tell you it's rude to take other people's mana?!"*

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

I dunno I guess I'll just cast mirror image via wand for now.

----------


## Alhallor

Jahn's war cry seems to be even more intense than usual with the metallic cave throwing back his voice in an acustically pleasing manner.

Coney aims her FIREBALL to incinerate as much of the tubes as possible and get's all three on the left side but only the farthest left on the ceiling. The effect however is immediate. Three of the tubes are melting dropping metal and... A massive number of swarming insects that seem to move as one towards the group. One however releases weird blue colored steam that immediately seems to get shut off with a *thunk* sound. The crystal get's a bit dimmer but the golem still seems to work.

Ken's blade buries itself deep in the golem and reduces it to rust and scrap metal, with a swift step he reaches the other and manages to achieve the same. Rust and metal parts however are not content in staying there and seem to get pulled back to the massive golem. 

It shakes itself and it heaves up one arm with a sword, but Larimar's words seem to create a series of lights on the massive golem, it hesitates and instead of attacking 4 small golems rush from the rust towards Jahn and Ken, two each. It does answer Larimar's question though.

"Qu...Qu...Queens or orders Pro...tect The Fa...Facility. Mana required."

*Spoiler: Attack against Jahn*
Show

It seems the two golems perfectly work together to annoy you as much as possible.
Attack 1: (1d20+17)[*21*]
Damage 1: (1d4+7)[*10*] and (3d6)[*12*] Negative Energy damage
Attack 2: (1d20+17)[*23*]
Damage 2: (1d4+7)[*10*] and (3d6)[*6*] Negative Energy damage
If you're hit make a will save against 21, if you fail lose your lowest Level spell Slot or your lowest Level spell of your choice.
If you see heightened numbers it's because they really work perfectly together and are able to flank you even if they shouldn't.
Almost like machines taught to emulate one of the 9 disciplines, though not true followers themselves.


*Spoiler: Attack against Ken*
Show

 It seems the two golems perfectly work together to annoy you as much as possible.
Attack 1: (1d20+17)[*25*]
Damage 1: (1d4+7)[*9*] and (3d6)[*10*] Negative Energy damage
Attack 2: (1d20+17)[*27*]
Damage 2: (1d4+7)[*8*] and (3d6)[*10*] Negative Energy damage
If you're hit make a will save against 21, if you fail lose your lowest Level spell Slot or your lowest Level spell of your choice.
If you see heightened numbers it's because they really work perfectly together and are able to flank you even if they shouldn't.


*Spoiler: Updated map*
Show

Queens orders

----------


## Ridai

Thaum sends healing to Ken, while calling out to the golem. 

"Construct, output the full identity of the individual who issued your orders. Output and re-evaluate targeting parameters of mana acquisition for possible friendly fire."

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Cure Light Wounds on Ken for (1d8+27)[*32*] HP. Excess healing is converted to THP.

----------


## kinem

OOC: Will saves vs DC 21: (1d20+14)[*15*], (1d20+14)[*30*]

*"That's not good. Usually when I put down enemies, they don't come back stronger"* Ken observes.

OOC: hp now 52/83
swift: Blademage's Edge; PA -3/+6

Touch Attack (1d20+17)[*29*], damage (2d6+22)[*26*] + (4d6)[*10*] fire
Touch Attack (1d20+8)[*10*], damage (2d6+12)[*14*] + (4d6)[*17*] fire

----------


## Toliudar

*Coney*

At once intrigued and panicked by the sudden burst of swarming bug-things from the tubes, Coney nonetheless considers herself committed.  No point in wiping out HALF of the mana supply, right? Assuming that it's the bugs and weird steam that are in fact mana carriers.  All of this is well beyond her understanding, really.  But in the meantime, she knows that the tubes sure melt good.

Aiming another blast of flame in between the diamond and the golem, she tries to melt the remaining tubes.

*"Fire in the hole!"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Standard action fireball, trying to take out the side and middle tubes.  (10d6)[*41*] fire damage, possibly Reflex 19 for half damage.

----------


## Aegis013

After Jahn's war cry gets interrupted by the strangely coordinated golems, he shifts his position slightly and spins, swinging his sword in a brilliant wide arc in an attempt to reflect the flash of Coney's fireball with his blade to obfuscate the movement of his nearby allies. If the attack hits (26 to hit), Ken and Thaum can take a free 5ft step.

*"These things fight almost like they've been trained in the martial arts of the sublime way."*

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

5ft step to P28
Free; snowflake wardance
Standard: Tactical Strike against golem in Q27
(1d20+20)[*26*] dealing (1d8+4)[*10*] plus (4d6)[*15*] plus (4d6)[*18*] fire (43 damage)
(1d6)[*3*] reciprocal damage


*Spoiler: Status and Buffs*
Show

Jahn has 75/79 HP, 5/5 Steeley
DFI has 5 rounds remaining

----------


## WindStruck

Larimar is still a bit confused.  Oddly enough it seemed they could communicate with the big golem.  *"Hey, we're just looking for Shade!  You know, the sprite Shade,"* he calls back.

Still, Coney was being awfully destructive with her fireballs, and they were being attacked by little mini golems. Larimar felt he had to defend his allies.

*Spoiler: pew pew pew*
Show

disabling the nonlethal damage effect.  They're constructs!

attack1: (1d20+21)[*31*]
damage1: (1d6+5)[*8*] + (4d6)[*9*] fire damage.

attack2: (1d20+21)[*36*]
damage2: (1d6+5)[*7*] + (4d6)[*13*] fire damage.

attack3: (1d20+16)[*36*]
damage3: (1d6+5)[*6*] + (4d6)[*16*] fire damage.


*"Hey Thaum, any chance you can talk this thing into just letting us by?"*

----------


## Alhallor

Some of the lights on the massive golem have stopped flickering and seem to be a bit more stable now.

"Ordeeers are from the fiiirst Queeeen of Altenaaaa Opheeeliana Ashaaatana the 1st." Then a totally different voice blurts out, like from a spell that has kept it in.

"Friendly fire is not possible as long as the necessary badges are worn."

The construct lifts a massive sword while still talking. The movement let's more flakes fall and two more of the small constructs are created from it.

"Targeting Parameters reevaluated, Neeeeed to acquire more mana. Mana-carrying individuals are prefeeered taaargets."

One of the small constructs hits Ken and rips a little bit of magic away from him that appears as a small blue glow that travels from the small construct back to the masses of rust that are still traveling back to the big construct. It kinda seems to hop very fast from scrap piece to scrap piece and embeds into the massive construct. Remaining as a glowing dot for a moment before growing dark again.

When Ken retaliates he turns one of the small constructs to scrap, the other one very narrowly evades his other strike.

Jahn's strike is succesfull and his attack too destroys one of the constructs.

*Spoiler: Ken, Thaum*
Show

You can make a free 5ft. step.


Coney's fireball let another 3 pipes burst, incinerating one of the insect swarms who crawled out of one, releasing even more insects. Though the still nearly intact half-melted pipe has just enough structural Integrity too still keep mana pumping towards the crystal. Though it's pretty clear that's the only pipe left.

Larimar's arrows puncture another construct and he basically shoots it in half, he has one arrow remaining and shots it at the last remaining pipe. With the melting from the fireball and Larimar's arrow it's enough to burst the last pipe. The crystal loses it's glow and it starts to turn dark.

Eliana has taken enough courage to run past Ken and stab the construct who is still functioning two times in the back. 

*Spoiler: Eliana's attacks.*
Show

Attack1: (1d20+11)[*21*]
Damage1:(1d6+3)[*5*] Fire Damage (4d6)[*8*] Reduced Sneak attack (1d6)[*3*]
Attack2: (1d20+11)[*28*]
Damage2:(1d6+3)[*4*] Fire Damage (4d6)[*12*] Reduced Sneak attack (1d6)[*1*]


She must have hit some integral important part, because it loses cohesion and stops moving.

The two small constructs are skitting across the floor and run towards Larimar and Thaum but are not able to attack.

*Spoiler: Jahn*
Show

you can make a AoO.


The massive construct doesn't swing his sword He hurls it towards you. While it soars through the air it still answers Larimar's question.

"Shaade isn't in thiiis faciiility."

The sword lands in between of you and with incredible force it just shatters on the floor. It explodes not unlike one of Coney's fireballs in a mass of metal pieces and rustflakes that try to impale you.

*Spoiler: Everyone*
Show

You gain (10d6)[*39*] half of that is Bashing/Slashing damage the other half is negative energy damage. Reflex save against 21 for half.


When the echoing sound of the exploding metal pieces have subsided they're already back on the way to the big construct.

The insects keep crawling towards you.

"Maanaa suuupply has beeen cuuut ooof. Criiitical staaatuuus. Criiitical staaatuuus."

*Spoiler: Thaum*
Show

Opheliana Ashatana has been the first official Queen of Altena. Something that has been hammered into your skull in all these school hours. Her Symbol is a traditional curved magic staff with an opened eye ontop of it. It has never been copied by any other magician out of respect.


*Spoiler: Coney*
Show

You nearly got this pipe! The others must have been in more disrepair because they burst easily you're pretty sure you can get the last one with a hearty bite or something.


*Spoiler: Ken*
Show

You heard from some elves that Opheliana Ashatana has been a mighty Altenan sorceress in her time, rivaling even some druids. She was mighty enough to make the icy Altena inhabitable and bring the warmth there.


*Spoiler: Larimar*
Show

You remember an odd story of a sorceress that was told by some bards. She weared a curved staff with a ciselized eye on top of it, shoving snow away to bring warmth to her people. You're pretty sure her name was Opheliana.


*Spoiler: Jahn*
Show

You remember some stories about the founder of altena, Opheliana Ashatana. It's told that she wasn't that good a spellcaster but her theoretical wisdom was so great that she layed the groundworks of modern golem construction (which eventually gave rise to the warforged). One of her achievements was to give the golems a simple intelligence instead of making it necessarry to instruct them regularly. Opheliana's symbol was a curved wodden magical staff with a stone eye on top of it.


*Spoiler: Map*
Show

The plot thickens.

* post roll count doesn't match database

----------


## Ridai

Thaum sees the opportunity to retreat, but looking behind him, he sees Coney, who would be drawn into the melee in his stead. Thus, once more, Thaum decides not to retreat.

In response to Larimar's words, the healer inclines his head as if to say "I will attempt to do so", looking back at the golem, whether or not it might soon run out of energy. He weathers its attack barely, leaving him heavily wounded, but he still gives a piercing gaze to the golem.

"I am Thaum, magician of Altena, studied in the mana tradition founded by Queen Opheliana Ashatana, journeying for the protection and good of the Kingdom of Magic. Your attack is in direct violation of your charge to serve the Queen and thus an act of treason against the kingdom and the Queen Herself. Cease your aggression at once!" As he speaks, he sends out healing waters to protect his companions.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Thaum casts _mass cure light wounds_, healing (1d8+39)[*40*] HP (excess becomes THP) of the whole party.

----------


## Toliudar

*Coney*

Buffeted and drained by the explosion,  Coney's intense pain is almost immediately cut short by a wave of healing from Thaum.

She is considering different ways to sever the last pipe, but then realizes that Larimar's brilliant shot has done just that.  Instead, she focuses on the hopefully-winding-down-soon mechanical man.  She didn't want to risk feeding him the mana he needed by targeting him with a spell, but instead focuses her fiery attention on the hordes of small insects that she has inadvertently unleashed.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Reflex save: (1d20+9)[*11*]

If the brown patches on the map are crawling bugs, then Coney will take a move action to go 20' east, and then a standard action to (surprise surprise) cast fireball, pleaced to hit the swarms at M25 and H27, and if possible the small construct at M30.  Deals (10d6)[*27*] fire damage, Reflex DC 19 for half. 

If the brown patches are NOT bugs, and there's no way to hit the swarms without also striking the big construct, then Coney will instead cast Grease under the big guy's feet.  No SR, Reflex DC 17 or fall, Balance check DC 10 to maintain footing.

----------


## kinem

Ken manages to dodge some of the rusty debris from the sword, and the Thaum's healing helps, but he is still feeling a bit of pain and a bit of confusion at all that is happening.

He steps away from the others (N27) and casts empowered Ring of Blades, hoping to keep the bugs and golems away while the situation becomes more clear.

OOC: possible bug damage (1d6+10)[*13*] * 1.5

----------


## Aegis013

Reflex DC 21 (1d20+7)[*19*]

Battered and buffeted by the metal flakes from the exploding sword, Jahn attempts to slash the passing golem.

*Spoiler: AoO*
Show

AoO: (1d20+20)[*33*] to hit, dealing
(1d8+4)[*5*] plus (2d6)[*4*] plus (4d6)[*15*] fire (24 total damage)
(1d6)[*5*] reciprocal


*"These things have rudimentary intelligence, the legacy of the founder of Altena, Opheliana Ashatana. We either need to cut off their supply of mana and destroy them or convince them we're not intruders somehow. They may be useful if we can get the big one on our side."*

Jahn follows up his previous attack with a pirouette and a powerful strike in an attempt to bisect one of the small golems.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

Standard: Divine Surge against the little golem between Jahn and Thaum. If it's already dead, move to the one at M30 and attack it instead.
Move action: only if the original target is dead

(1d20+20)[*25*] to hit, dealing
(1d8+4)[*11*] plus (2d6)[*4*] plus (8d8)[*37*] plus (4d6)[*15*] fire (67 total damage)
(1d6)[*6*] reciprocal


*Spoiler: Jahn's status and buffs*
Show

HP: 60/79, Steeley: 5/5
DFI (+4d6 fire): 4 more rounds

----------


## WindStruck

Larimar frowns as the fight goes on, strangely enough with words shared between friend and foe, but it seemed for now he would be dishing out more of the same. You get an arrow, you get an arrow, everyone gets an arrow!

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

attack1: (1d20+21)[*23*]
damage: (1d6+5)[*6*] + (4d6)[*15*] fire

attack1: (1d20+21)[*32*]
damage: (1d6+5)[*11*] + (4d6)[*12*] fire

attack1: (1d20+16)[*32*]
damage: (1d6+5)[*7*] + (4d6)[*14*] fire

Prioritizing the little construct to the left of Larimar first, and then the swarms of insects near Eliana.

----------


## Alhallor

Coney's mighty fireball incinerates more of the crawling insects, singing the construct.

Jahns sudden attack and Ken's spell rip the other small construct into pieces, with Jahn's last attack shredding the last of the small constructs.

Larimar's arrows *sclorch* into the swarms, but thanks to Jahn's enchantment they do enough Damage to incinerate even the last of them.

The massive golem reacts to Thaum's words, a blue light enveloping him. 

*Spoiler: Thaum*
Show

Almost as an afterthough it strips away your Greater Resistance.


It's whole body jerks and shudders.

"LIELIELIE! Manaaa signature noooon-Altenan. AAaaquire Maanaa froooom moooo"

The construct stretches an arm, it's not able to really reach Thaum, but while it stretches it seems too acquire more mass of itself, the arm becomes longer, stretches reaching over the battlefield But then it stops some feet from Thaum away. The construct has stopped blinking and moving at all. It lies perfectly still.

Eliana flumps down and has to catch her breath. 

The rust flakes and metal scrap also have stopped moving.

*Spoiler: Golems*
Show

Normally the golems you fought had an energy core that were usable/sellable. This thing still might have one, though you'd kinda have to dig it out.


*Spoiler: Updated map*
Show

Guard's end

----------


## Toliudar

*Coney*

Coney waits for a tense moment until it becomes clear that all of the varius bugs and bots and bears oh my had either died or had the good manners to stop menacing them.  

*"Terrific!  Another moment of not-being dead.  Well done, everyone."*

Leaving the examination of the metal men and crystal to those more mechanically inclined, Coney roll-hops forward, avoding the metal monstrosity and slipping behind the crystal to see what's behind.  Her eyes somehow flare darkly, and she uses her augmented sight to look around in the narrow space behind the crystal.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Coney is making use of Naberius' See in Darkness ability, to help understand what's behind the crystal.

----------


## Ridai

Honestly, Thaum seems a little cross with the conclusion the golem comes to ("Excuse me?"), with the removal of his protective spell adding to the affront. But the threat is over soon after, and the healer decides to focus on recovering the wounds of his companions. If anything needs to be identified, he will provide.

"Sadly, these constructs appear quite single-minded in the set of instructions given to them, for better or for worse."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Using Healing Hands to heal everyone's wounds.

----------


## Aegis013

Jahn's whirling dance decelerates until the dizziness hits him and he slumps down onto his rump, huffing and trying to catch his breath as he returns his trusty longsword to its sheath.

*"We're still not totally safe. These passages are supposed to be home to trolls as well, keep your wits about you."* Jahn declares as he gets back to his feat, just in time for Thaum's healing hands to mend the scars of battle.

*"Thank you."*

While Coney explores the dark recesses of the area, Jahn places his ear against whichever pipe seems to be most intact. Perhaps it will carry vibrations and give him a hint if any more danger lurks around the next metaphorical corner.

Listen (1d20+12)[*24*]

----------


## Alhallor

When Eliana has catched her breath enough she's Standing up and furiously Points at the massive pile of scrap metal formerly known as a Golem. "Do you regularly fight things like that? That's crazy! I have never even heard of something massive like this!" She ponders for a moment. "I mean look at all that junk! I bet someone somewhere would be really happy to have that many scrap metal. I can't even imagine how many bags of Holding I could fill with that. I try to salvage some interesting pieces."

*Spoiler: Actions, Eliana*
Show

Appraise: (1d20+10)[*30*]
Disable Device: (1d20+20)[*32*]
Search: (1d20+10)[*20*]


Eliana procures some interesting parts from the golem that themselves are not magical but could be interesting parts for a collector or could still be used in some other constructions.

Though Thaum does see an interesting cube that he try's to identify which reveals

*Spoiler: Thaum*
Show

an Energy Core! Interestingly it's smaller than you used too seeing and doesn't have enough to really power up this massive golem. It would still work on a regular-sized small or medium one. It's probably worth around 10.000 Gold or could be used in crafting. It could also be consumed to raise the caster level by 5 and break casting limits with *1* spell. However this one also hasÂ A conscience. Not a simple set of instructions but a true intelligence that dutifully held watch to something that probably isn't there anymore. You also can't discern exactly how intelligent this conscience is but it probably isn't aware of it's surroundings as of right now. Theoretically it could just be placed in a regular golem form (you'd have to do a bit of finagling because you never really did that yourself, but as all Altenan mages you have the theoretical knowledge)


Coney has no problems getting around the massive golem and crystal and her eyes show her...

*Spoiler: Coney*
Show

You see inside a tunnel. The metallic look continues until it's aprubtly cut off and you just see normal earth that slightly slopes up. They're is some warm desert wind that even carries some sand with it. You also have the feeling that the area before you is a place you have already visited and you are very familiar with it indeed.


Most of the pipes have been burst but interestingly enough some seem to have shut themselves off (the ones who previously have released blue steam) when Jahn places his ear upon them he hears

*Spoiler: Jahn*
Show

Nothing, no more rumbling no vibrations after the cacophony of battle it's eerily silent. The pipes are a bit warm (part of them got incinerated after all) but not enough to hurt you. Also with trolls not generally being known for they're intelligence it may be possible that they never found the illusionary wall that kept this part of the cave system shut off.

----------


## Ridai

Thaum examines the cube, seeing the evershifting complexity of a mind, not the rigid structure of a set script computation. Regardless of its level of intellect or disposition towards the group, whatever they may be, he feels pity for it, left to watch this place for centuries. Some Altenan schools of thought would disregard the well-being of artificial minds, or at least regard biological life more important, as debates part of the curriculum back home already went over. But the point of achieving an actual functioning mind, not merely a complex web of instructions, has been the point where the subject in question ceases to merely be a construct. They were only theoretical debates, and the subject discussed is a complex one, but he certainly remembers his stance in that.

Thus, the healer looks at the nearby smaller golems, and whether the cube can be installed in one, to give back senses and physical autonomy.

----------


## Aegis013

Jahn, having heard nothing announces *"All's quiet, I think we're safe for the moment."*

After Eliana's exclamation of disbelief at the foes they faced Jahn shows his big smile revealing teeth so white that even in the dark passage they seem to gleam and says *"This thing? It's interesting, but I'm sure we'll face even stranger and more fascinating threats before our adventuring days are behind us. Did I tell you about the time I defeated a dozen ogres single-handed?"*

Jahn's braggadocios inclinations finding ears that might be willing to listen to them, he recounts some of the adventures the group has shared. The group, having experienced some of the adventures, can easily see Jahn's hyperbolic additions to the tales.

----------


## Ridai

"Do tell," Thaum says in response to Jahn. He looks around, adding while holding the cube "Once we leave this place, I would like to set this into one of the smaller golems, should there be a sufficiently functional one around. It is a true construct mind, not merely a logic processor for instructions, and leaving it essentially trapped immobile and without senses seems far too cruel to me. I cannot say how intelligent this mind may be or what disposition towards us it may hold, however I would like to at least give it a chance. It would require between an hour or two of work."

----------


## Aegis013

Jahn agrees with Thaum *"I wouldn't want to be in that situation. If we can disassemble one of the smaller golems into parts, I should be able to stow the components in my haversack until we've reached a place we can safely reassemble and activate it, though I don't think slicing it apart would be the best way to go about it so I don't know that I have much help to offer to the disembodied golem brain beyond carrying stuff. After all, intelligence is intelligence whether its rudimentary or advanced."*

----------


## Alhallor

Eliana flashes Jahn a quick smile. "Yes, I think I would really like to hear some of your stories. And after what happened here I do believe that you could handle a handful of ogres." She tinkers around a bit more and the Golem discussion let her pique up. 

"I'll say you could probably can't make one out of the stuff here. I don't know how that worked but these." Kinda kicking the rusty flakes that made up the smaller golems. "Have probably been controlled or something by the greater one. We can salvage some interesting stuff but even that is rusty and old. If you really want to give this thing a new body perhaps you can procure one in the market or in Valsena or Altena if you can't find one there."

"If you have a spare sack can I fill it up? I think I have some things that are at least sellable."

----------


## Ridai

"Then I will hold onto the cube for the time being." Thaum puts the cube into his haversack, and shakes his head i regards to Eliana's question, indicating he only has this one container.

----------


## Aegis013

Jahn offers up his haversack for Eliana to stash potential valuables. *"I have a haversack, but I travel light. I'll haul whatever you think you can sell as long as my haversack has the space."*

----------


## WindStruck

Larimar says, *"Nah, I can't really say I've ever faced anything like that before...  Oh but you meant things that were that strong?  Yeah, kind of?"*

*"Anyway, I don't think scrap metal and stuff is very valuable. At least by weight. Probably not worth filling your bags up honestly. I'm sure that golem thing was guarding much more valuable things around here. Though maybe if you were really intent on salvaging it, you could sell the exact location to an interested party and guide a new group here?"*

Then looking up at Thaum he says, *"Well it sounds like you have the mind of the giant thing that attacked us, but hopefully, as you say, it won't try to kill us and drain our mana again. Haha."*

----------


## kinem

Still surrounded by whirling blades, Ken admits *"I probably should cast that spell at the start of a battle instead of the end.

Thaum, it's good of you to care about our fallen foe. It's not something I probably would have thought to do, but given your track record, I bet you are more likely to make a new friend than a new foe."*

----------


## Alhallor

Eliana beams at Jahn and quickly fills the haversack up with some choice bits while answering Larimar's question. "I take up what you're putting down but if this really gives way to a totally different location it may be to my best interest to keep the place secret. At least for a while. I could still try to get this stuff away in bulk if I have nothing better to do."

Behind the crystal the tunnel continues though this time without any metallic structures in the walls, or the ceiling. Now and again you feel a slight breeze and after a bit more travelling, which as expected per foot takes you half a day, you see a way out of the tunnel. Though it's not a hot-blazing sun like you may have expected but instead a grey haze. When you get out of the tunnel you see the reason for that. You can't really see that far, it seems that a grey mist has risen up from the sand, limiting your vision. It's also cold, almost chilly, even with Coney's protective cloak it's uncomfortable but it doesn't really hinder you yet. Sometimes there is a slight breeze, hitting you with the usual warmth of the desert.

When you look up you do see the sun high in the sky though it's choked by the grey mist and you can only see some faint glowing in the sky.

The sand beneath your feet also feels somehow rougher than the one you have traveled before, like it's grains are noticable bigger, there is a bit of crunching every time you walk, like little stones rubbing together.

Eliana stares at the sight with bright-eyed wonder. "If never even heard of such a thing."

There is also another sound that seems almost alien to your ears. It's like the crashing of waves on a shore, but muffled through multiple layers of silk, and your feel like it takes way too long before it repeats, waiting several heartbeats where it should come any second now but then repeats while you're almost thinking it won't. By following the sound you see through the cold gray haze, darkness that seems so deep that it looks almost 2-dimensional, cutting through the sand like a thin line. But the darkness seems to move, very slowly it get's towards you, and then retreats, creating the sound of asphyxated waves. When the darkness retreats you see several dark splotches that seem to wriggle and move in the sand, only stopping when they're covered again.

When you look at it for a while you see tiny motes of light in the rolling shadows. The sea of stars.

Larimar's cockatrice seems to think about eating one, but unusually hesitates.

*Spoiler: Larimar*
Show

Shatterwhisker talked about some kind of ferryman, it didn't sound like it would be far from the emerging tunnel.


*Spoiler: Coney*
Show

Tenebrous ability to see through darkness works against the gray haze perfectly well! Though you can't see through the moving darkness, but the tiny motes of light inside of it are shining bright thanks to the sight.
You're also realize that you are not far from the pier. Should just be a few hops.


*Spoiler: Sea of stars*
Show

Rendition of a poor artist.

----------


## Ridai

Thaum stops for a moment, examining their new surroundings, including squatting down for a moment to take a bit of the "sand" into his hand. "I cannot say I could have imagined this being what Shade's domain looks like." He looks out onto the waves of darkness and stars in the grey mist, taking in the place.

"If we are fortunate, they might be a path leading to Shade. Otherwise, we may need to investigate whether the ethereal mounts are able to traverse these waves."

----------


## Aegis013

Jahn looks around as he shifts his freshly loaded haversack around on his back to a more comfortable position. *"This is Shade's domain? Hopefully we can find some information about our adventure's antagonists from Shade... anybody know if there's any special etiquette for meeting a mana spirit?"*

Jahn attempts to recall if he's heard anything like that. Bardic Knowledge (1d20+6)[*26*]

----------


## kinem

Ken says *"This is fascinating ... though I wouldn't want to take a vacation here."*

He tries to recall any relevant lore he may have read.

OOC: Knowledge (arcana) (1d20+16)[*23*]

----------


## Aegis013

*"I remember reading of a sage named Carlie that met Shade, I think they said to let Shade ask you your business and to use extravagant honorifics to show respect though to do so sparingly. Shade's supposed to have no tells if it bluffs and enjoys hearing of current events. If I remember right Shade especially likes being called Creator of the Night.

I guess now is as good a time as any to find out if any of that is true."*

----------


## Ridai

"Ah, Sage Charlotte. If that are her findings, we would be wise to follow them, given few others can claim legitimate, let alone productive contact with the Mana Spirits, at least to my knowledge."

----------


## WindStruck

Larimar looks around with some awe along with all the others.

*"Well I'll be..."*

*"It's weird. That crazy golem mentioned something about protecting a factory. Did we miss something?"*

In the meantime, curiosity gets the better of him, and he pokes the feathered end of an arrow into the sea.

----------


## kinem

Ken says *Beware of the water, Larimar. Based on what I remember reading, it could well be full of shadow elementals of various sizes.*

----------


## Alhallor

Ken's warning reaches Larimar's ears when the tip of the arrow reaches the waters. When Larimar try's to pull it out there is a slight tugging sensation, like someone or something wants to hold it in. With a bit more effort the arrow is out of the waters, though at the tip is a tar-like black substance with two points that seem a bit darker than the rest. Light shaking doesn't seem to get it off, and it just stays there. But then fast as a thought it envelopes the whole arrow, narrowly touching Larimar, though he let's it go fast enough. The arrow lands in the sand, totally enveloped by blackness, slighty shimmering, with two dots that seem slightly darker still present.

*Spoiler: Larimar*
Show

You literally can't fail that Reflex save, even without recitation.


The small cockatrice, helpful as always, takes the arrow in his beak and brings it to Larimar, seemingly without any harm.

"Guys, I think I have found something." Eliana's outstretched hand points towards more mist, but after a little while there are slight shapes in the mist, that seem somehow different.

If you go there, it looks kinda like a pier. Dark wood, looking way too thin, stretches over part of the black waters, the wood that goes into the sea is littered with small crawling, wiggling, slimy shapes that cling to it, at the end of the pier seems to be another shape that could be

*Spoiler: Ken, Larimar*
Show

I kinda looks like the rough shape of a boat, at the end of the pier seems to be another shape, looks like a small humanoid.


*Spoiler: Thaum*
Show

You're sure there are two shapes but they're too uncertain to really make out.


*Spoiler: Coney, Jahn*
Show

Muddly, rough shapes there could be anything! A giant Nemesis owl, two ogres (one takes the other piggyback), a shadow dragon...

----------


## Aegis013

Jahn squints into the mist and then audibly gulps. He whispers *"Can anybody tell what's up ahead?"*

----------


## Ridai

Thaum squints into the mist. "Two indistinct figures, but I cannot see more beyond that. Shall we go meet them?"

----------


## Aegis013

*"I guess there's not really a lot of other options."* Jahn says, somewhat tepidly. Shade's domain leaving him feeling both out of his element and somewhat separated from the strong influence of Salamander from the desert.

----------


## kinem

Ken says *"One is a boat. Let's go."* He starts to head over to the figures.

----------


## Alhallor

As Ken promised when your feet touch the pier with a foreboding creaking, the shape of a boat peels itself out of the mist. It seems to be made out of grey wood, that already has partly turned to stone. It seems to lay pretty deep in the shadowy waters, though it's only a bigger step from the pier towards the boat, which has the outline of a gondola. A smaller figure emerges from the pier, taking a step forward to greet you. Grey and black cloth ensheath a small humanoid figure, small furred clawed hands hold an oar, that seems to almost be made from the black waters themselves, flowing in the hands of the figure. Piercing yellow eyes look at you from beneath a cowl. It's a chobin. His voice seems rough and hoarse, like it's not used that often.

"Kharon greets you, weary travellers.

He looks at everyone of you in turn, giving Larimar a small nod.

Another chobin after so short a time, how unusual.

He also gives Coney a nod and then adresses all of you.

You are in luck, if you are aware of it or not. He pauses a moment. The price for your ride. Has already been payed.

Kharon takes a step to the side and makes a flowing gesture towards the gondola, who moves an idea closer towards the pier for easier boarding.

Eliana takes a firm step back. "You know this is all very fascinating but I think I'm just waiting for you here, if that's alright?" Kharon nods towards her, not commenting further.

Though his eyes lock Larimar's. I'm weary of the usual song and dance, that's why I'm asking you directly. Are "you" here to take my place or are you accompanying this group for another reason?

----------


## WindStruck

Larimar blinks a few times. *"I, er- what??*  This was certainly confusing, and not in the least bit comforting.

He shakes his head. *"I've been with this group for some time. I'm traveling with them now. And I haven't the faintest idea what you are talking about."*

*"So what's the deal? Does Shade rope Chobins into ferrying or something?"*

----------


## Ridai

"Greetings, Kharon. Would you tell us what the price normally is, who exactly paid for us, and whether your ride leads to Shade, preferably without attempts upon our lives?" Thaum asks. Seemingly unmotivated free boat rides are to be viewed with some degree of suspicion.

He nods to Eliana. "It may be wise to retreat into the cave while you wait." He hands her two jars, one filled with conjured food, one with water, just in case their trip (should it happen) lasts longer. Better for Eliana to have two "free" days of resources.

----------


## Alhallor

Eliana takes the jars and get's back towards the cave, but not without leaving a "but please tell me what happened."

Larimar's reaction let's Kharon raise his lips, showing a row of needle-sharp white teeth, that look unfitting in the muffled, grey surroundings.

The position I hold is traditionally hold by a chobin. I inherited it from the one before, with his blessings. Kharon hesitates a heartbeat before continuing. I choose servitude with Shade instead of mortality.

Thaum's words provoke another crooked smile from Kharon. Are you wary? I guess you have enough reasons for that. Kharon changes the grip around his oar and continues. Normally the price would be your memories, but the pice has already been paid. By her. He points towards Coney. It seems almost like years ago when you were at the four-season-forest with Thaum and Larimar where she muttered something.

*Spoiler: Larimar, Ridai*
Show

*"Tells us of the ocean, and the chobin who will guide us across. Gods, it's full of stars!"*


I'll guide you towards Shade as it is my duty and no ill will befall you as I guide you across. A short cough, which may be a laugh. If you don't jump off the boat.

----------


## Ridai

Thaum's brow furrows, remembering that particular outburst the chobin refers to. If indeed that was the incident that "paid" for this ride, there is little to be done about that now. They may as well take the issue up with Shade at this point.

"Then I expect you to hold up your end of this previously unknown bargain, including the return trip."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Continue on with the boat ride, I guess.

----------


## Aegis013

Jahn feels like he's missing some context and it shows on his facial expression. He doesn't have much to add though and follows along.

----------


## Alhallor

When everyone has boarded the boat Kharon goes to the back side of the boat, let his oar glide into the water and then doesn't really seem to do anything than holding it at first.

But the boat slowly, sloowly takes up speed. It doesn't make a single sound while it's gliding across the black waters. Kharon seems to make minutiae movements to keep you on course and you feel the cold air gracing your skin or fur with the boat getting slightly faster.

It's not that long a ride. But I haven't seen a vessel or a spell that could get you through, besides that boat. Kharon seems to muse a bit. Not for lack of trying mind you, had a witch once who wanted to fly over. The sea pulled her down, she nearly touched the waters. I had to throw her back to the beach because she didn't wanted to pay the price.

You feel a very slight bump, on a normal boatride you probably wouldn't have noticed it, but with the unusual straight movement of the boat (not unlike the spectral horses) it's very noticeable, a black sluglike being clutches on the railing but a small gesture from Kharon is all it needs to let itself fall back into the waters.

Kharon adresses Larimar. Sorry if I had been a bit paranoid, kid but after some years everyone looks like they want your position.

Abruptly there is a structure before you and only now you realize how very fast the boat has become it almost seems like you would crash but you slow down rapidly (not that you would feel that, besides the slightly slowing wind) and stop on a pier not unlike the one on the beach. 

The structure is hard to make out, it seems kinda like a pyramid but the obscuring mists plunge the structure in darkness.

Blue flames light up and show you the way forward and charon makes an inviting gesture towards them.

I'll await you here, till you are done with your business. Good luck.

Should you follow the way you see that there are several ways that you could go to plunge deeper into the structure. It seems that only part of the structure is above water and the several ways go deeper into it, while the walls held up the water. Though the way straight seems like the most obvious for now.

Unexpectedly above you is a ceiling, the blue flames form a circle and inside is has appeared a flying eye with wings and a tail. It's Lids don't have eyelashes but instead claws or teeth and above it shines a small golden light that make the shadows it creates even deeper.

I, Shade, sprite of darkness greet you weary travelers. You are welcome in my abode. Larimar Flint, Jahn Firebrand, Thaum Undinemarked, Ken Golo and Coney Masing. Shade blinks and glides around slightly.

----------


## Ridai

Thaum does a small bow. "Greetings to you, Shade, Creator of the Night. We have come to humbly inquire about the Claw-Birthed Lady."

----------


## WindStruck

Larimar tilts his head curiously at Kharon as he tells his little story about the witch. Hmm. He nods to the apology, mulling it over. When he's about to speak, then it seemed they were about to crash, and he was about to yell about that too before they quickly stopped. Larimar blinks and he quickly hops off the boat before something else crazy happened, and he abruptly turned around.

"I'll await you here, till you are done with your business. Good luck."

Larimar raises a dully-clawed finger to say, *"Uh, about that witch..  erm, well I guess I'll ask you about her on the way back. She just might be who we were after. Or perhaps not."* He shrugs.

He walks with the others into the temple, and suddenly looks up as the lights flare and the eyed and winged figure of shade appears before them.

*"Uh, hello! I guess it's good you know us already. Did you learn that from Coney's memories?"*

But then he decides it might be best if he shut up and let Thaum do the diplomancing.

----------


## Aegis013

Jahn performs a reverential bow towards Shade, and lets out a soft *"Wow."* at the sight before him, though remembering the Sage's writings, decides it would be best to let the Mana Spirit direct the flow of conversation from this point and awaits a prompt since Thaum has already given the honorifics and stated the group's primary objective.

----------


## kinem

Ken doesn't really know what's appropriate to do in this situation, so he simply bows - though not too deeply (that might also be inappropriate) - and says *"Greetings, Shade."*

----------


## Alhallor

Kharon ods towards Larimar and gives him a toothy grin. If you come back.

Shade slightly flows down and then up again at Thaum's words and repeats the gesture towards Jahn and Ken and then stares at Larimar. He glides past him while talking, provocately close.

Oh* is that resentment I hear? I can assure you the dealings I had with the rabite you know as Coney Masing are anything but recent. I just like to be informed and your names or conditions had been the topic of a talk I had recently.*

Shade glides back to his position before and closes and opens his eye. 

*Oh, the claw-birthed lady yes. Pretty big, expertly versed in all kinds of magic with 8 menacing claws on her back? She did wanted to come here though she wasn't nearly as polite as you. She never set foot in here though. She didn't even considered paying the price.* From Shade comes a sound that seems like a choked gurgle. *She wanted to replace me. Not trying to have a pact but killing me and becoming the new shade. Though she wasn't THAT capable. Though she nearly did cross the sea by herself, which is kinda impressive.*

Shade glides towards Thaum, again pretty close and blinks at him. 
*Your condition is... Interesting, up close it's even more telling, though I fear I can't help you directly. But indirectly is another thing.*

Shade glides away from Thaum and hovers near Coney without directly looking at her, he keeps his gaze on Thaum.

*I do realize that, indirectly I may have caused some problems, but I'm nothig if not helpful. I'm willing to enhance your current abilities with the possibility to restore shaded... Lost memories. The ones I had in my possession have payed they're interest many times and I would be willing to return them that way. It may confuse your more undine-related powers a bit but should overall mash well. Undine would probably approve.*

----------


## Aegis013

*"Shade, will you tell us more about how your offered gift may confuse our valued healer's undine-related abilities? I personally have had my life saved more times than I can remember by those very powers so I want to try to make clear how valuable they are not just to me, or to our party, but to all the mortal beings that have previously and will in the future benefit from Thaum's gifts. To muddy them is no trivial thing to us.

Will you also tell us why you believe Undine would approve? Do you know her?"*

Jahn inquires, not really able to stop himself from running his mouth anymore, but trying his best to express the immense gravity of what Shade is saying from Jahn's perspective.

----------


## WindStruck

*"Resentment?"* Larimar asks with a chuckle. *"Oh, not at all."*

One of his eyebrows raise and he casts and uncertain look between Shade, and Jahn, and Thaum.  Just what the heck were they talking about?

----------


## Ridai

"Anything you can tell us about the Claw-Birthed Lady and how to find her would be greatly appreciated, Your Grace," Thaum says. It appears the witch Charon mentioned was a little more than an anecdote.

Thaum's gold-glowing eyes look back at Shade's giant singular one as the sprite hovers close to him. The presence of a sprite feels odd. Thaum faintly remembers harnessing Shade mana before he became what he is now, simply from the sprite's aura. One of seven vague senses that were silenced, presumably forever.

Jahn touches on the most pressing questions, the healer adding: "Restoring memories is naturally relevant to my interests, however I have a responsibility to this group and whoever I may encounter on this journey, and that requires my ability to channel mana, limited as it is nowadays. I have never met Undine, so I cannot claim to know what would be met by her approval or not."

----------


## Alhallor

Shade takes a look at Jahn and blinks. With him being a giant eye he has a great poker face, but he seems a little confused. But then it seems to disappear.

*You ask me if I know of Undine? Well of course I know her and the other sprites very well. We do meet occasionally, there are some disputes, some other things. Salamander would fry me if I don't talk to him before making my domain on his doorstep.*

Shade then hovers back towards Thaum. *She is very enigmatic, that I must say. She has gained the possibility to shield herself against divinations, pretty forecfully. There is a way to achieve just that.* Shade hovers sideways and back again.

*I can't tell you where it is because I actually don't know. Though there would be a person who do knows. I think some of you have actually met him. It's this Gargama fellow.*

Regarding Thaum's healing abilities.

*It won't actually steal spell power from you, I'm sure, but you're ability to just touch things away may be slightly compromised.*

*Spoiler: OOC Gargama*
Show

The leader of the anti-rabite group, who supposedly have they're basement somewhere in Altena, which you found out after Coney interrogated one of they're members.


*Spoiler: Thaum, healing*
Show

-20 points from your healing hands pool, but then gain the ability to heal memories that have been taken away.

----------


## Ridai

"Very well. An acceptable trade." Thaum would prefer it if he could _learn_ how to do this, but he does not always get this luxury.

"If you would allow more questions, could you tell us what you know of the Black Rabite, given it allegedly is stronged associated with you? We also met what has been described an unusual amount of monsters and especially undead of sorts in the deserts. Are you aware of any unusual events that may have caused this?"

----------


## Alhallor

Shade just nods gravely, hovers near Thaum again and briefly touches him with one of his wings.

*The Black Rabite? That's a name I haven't heard in a long, long time.*

Shade seems to almost shrink a little, instead of staring at you, blinking only occasionally, his eye flits around, almost nervously and he blinks rapidly several times.

*I'm not sure if the Creator of Night is allowed to talk about.* There is a heavy pause.

*But you did come here, you made an effort! And.* Shade takes a Long look at Coney.

*You did pay the price.*

*Spoiler: Coney*
Show

There is a short flash of a Picture in your minds eye.


*When we and the world were still young, the being you know as the black rabite was just an exceptionally intelligent and brave rabite. He enjoyed what the world had to offer and he seemed to have painted a target on my eye. He challenged me in my own Domain, simple magics coming easily to him. I liked to spar and we developed some kind of friendship during our battles and his continous defeat.*

Shade procures something like a normal sounding laugh underlayed with almost grippable sadness.

*Something changed however. I can't pinpoint it exactly. He always had rabites that look up to him and wanted to be like him it couldn't be them but he, he changed heavily. His fur getting a new color his magic becoming unbelievable strong and.*

Shade pauses for a long moment and still with confusion after what must have been undiscernable years.

*He bested me. He could have devoured me and replaced me but that wasn't his plan. He let me live... We needed to banish him shortly after, his ambitions having turned dangerous and unsupportable. There wasn't another way.*

Shade looks at you again, his floating being slightly different than before.

*The undead have been stirred, there have been a few who hunted them down. They probably are very nervous and had attacked everyone on sight, I'll let fate decide who wins this particular conflict.*

*Spoiler: Thaum*
Show

when Shades wing grazes you it feels very faint, almost like the wing of a butterfly grazing you. But then you feel shade magic coursing through your body, giving you goosebumps, unexpected your own undine energys are swallowing them up, getting changed in the process. Shade must have known how that would happen or be kinda familiar with the process to get that solution out of his action. 

OOC=It's very simplified above there are other things to consider of the volume of shade mana how it had been regulated, how exactly it had been done is masterfully in its own right and either impossible or very hard to reproduce.

----------


## WindStruck

*"Huh? Was that change in the rabbite gradual or sudden?"* Larimar asks.

*"What was his or her name? And.. what were they planning to do?"*

----------


## Ridai

"I am sorry for your loss," Thaum says in regards to the story of the Black Rabite. In a small way, he can relate.

Thaum examines his hand, or rather the mana flowing through it, eyebrows rising for a moment. "I doubt I will be able to even approach this display of mastery in my lifetime." It is a bad comparison in a way. Sprites have a much more direct understanding of their aspected mana and how they interact with that of the other sprites. Thaum is merely looking in from the outside, based on knowledge gained from a long, glorified process of trial-and-error of mages that came before him.

"Outside of perhaps inquiring about who started to hunt down the undead, I have exhausted the queries I had. Though the matter may be more widespread than we are realistically able to handle, given the Claw-Birthed Lady hardly waiting for our progress. Thank you, Creator of the Night." The healer bows, staff held horizontally against his body.

----------


## Aegis013

Jahn makes a facial expression as if an idea suddenly struck him like a bolt of lightning: *"Shade, do you remember ever being visited by a Valsenian hero by the name of Duran't? Legends say he visited and befriended of all of the mana sprites, and if you do know him, what can you tell me about him? I know you said you've sparred with visitors like the rabite, and you've granted your favor to our healer. As Duran't is the heroic figure of Valsena, I wish to learn what I can. Especially if it might help us save this world... or lead me to greater fame and recognition."*

Jahn's voice trails off slightly at the end, wishing to be honest but not reduce his chances of Shade considering the request favorably.

----------


## Alhallor

Shade seems to ponder Larimar's Question a bit till he answers.

*It felt sudden at the time, but it wasn't. There were slight discolorations of his fur, an ability he struggled with suddenly mastered, I fear the exact amount of time eludes me. I think it was less than a year however.*

*The being you now know as the black rabite isn't the same now as it has before, it's original name having lost all meaning. But before he changed I knew him as Tenemeda. His plans were simple yet horryfying even for me. Devouring the goddess of mana, who's sleep we were watching over. If we wouldn't have been made to work together, who knows if he may have achieved his goal. I thought it was a very real possibility.*

Shade nods towards Thaum and after his magic has run it's course he comments. *I won't be that sure mortal, you're kind has always shown some surprising insights into a lot of things.*

Shade doesn't indulge the cause of the undead further but slightly lowers his wings, almost like a small bow towards all of you.

Jahn's sudden insights are met with slightly narrowed lids. *That came a bit out of Luna's twinkle.* He narrows his lid's a bit further, like he strains for thoughts and relaxes them suddenly. *You have been honest with me and I will be too. I do remember him and can tell you that which you seek may already be in your posession. But if you want to indulge in another angle, he was on better terms with Wisp than with me. If you want another angle altogether I could arrange some things that you are besieged with a challenge he faced. But I wouldn't tell you when and where it would happen. If you want to prosper like he, you would need to face similiar challenges, yes?*

----------


## Aegis013

Jahn ponders it for a moment and replies *"I don't know that I can live up to the legends of Duran't, but I have seen the incredible capabilities of this group and have faith that together, we would succeed."* before giving a full consent, he turns to the others in the party *"I wouldn't want to bring some trial upon us without consent, since I suspect we all will be swept up in this. Will you join with me in the trials Shade speaks of for fame, glory, and hopefully one more weight on the scales in our favor when it comes to our greater mission?"*

If the group is in agreement, Jahn agrees eagerly. Otherwise, Jahn will gauge next steps based on the reactions of his friends.

----------


## Ridai

"As far as I can tell, a large portion of our journey has already involved overcoming unexpected trials, so adding another is more or less par for the course."

----------


## WindStruck

*"Hm, there's another mystery that's been bothering us, Shade. Do you happen to know anything of a tomato man named Jerry?"* Larimar asks.

*"When our adventures first began together and we were seeking out Wisp, he ambushed us but pretty handily escaped. We've tried asking others about him. Either they don't know him, or they don't like him. Last we heard, he may have been seeking out Gnome."*

----------


## kinem

When Jahn asks his question about the quest, Ken grins and nods. He's content to let the others do the talking here, as he is still a bit unsure about how to react to the sprite, and he has nothing substantial to add right now - Jerry was before his time with the group.

----------


## Alhallor

*Then if you in agreement I set the trial in motion.* Shade closes his eyes and his wings, still floating in the air. He suddenly opens both swiftly, seemingly without anything happening. He then adresses Larimar.

*Yes, I know Jerry.* He doesn't speak further at first and just as it begins to get uncomfortable Shade continues, perhaps a bit confused. *Oh you want to know what exactly? He is a bit enigmatic to be honest, as far as I know he doesn't swear allegiance to anyone and anything, following his own plan, obtaining some power from Gnome may be part of that. But he only grazed my gaze, the only thing I can say for sure about him is that he try'd to help the six heroes in the past but ultimately failed. It left him bitter and resentful.*

Almost as an afterthought Shade mentions. *Tomato men can get quite old.*

The sprite then looks around, fixating his gaze back at you after a short while. It seems to have gotten a bit colder, cold enough to feel it despite the protection from Coney's cloak but not cold enough to be really uncomfortable.

*If that would be anything? I hate to cut our talk short but I await another visitor and should do some arrangements before he arrives. Though with guests like you I would be delighted to accomodate you another time.*

----------


## Ridai

"That would be all, as far as I am concerned. Thank you once more, Creator of the Night." Thaum bows, and if the others do not have any more questions, he takes his leave with them, back to Kharon.

----------


## Aegis013

Jahn has one final inquiry, an afterthought in all honesty: *"Some of the people in this area have supposedly met Salamander. Do you know if Salamander resides in this desert area? While your guidance has been invaluable, I suspect we would benefit from any help we can get."*

----------


## Alhallor

Shade looks at you then laugh-gurgles again.

*Salamander or Vesuvio, you want to pay a visit too? Oh you're not greedy, I don't think so. We are basically neighbors, just go where it get's hotter and hotter till it's scorching and I'm sure you'd find him. Though his trials may be a bit rougher than my price.*

*May the godess be with you.* Shade bows towards you when you leave and then turns, attending to something deeper in his temple. Kharon outside seems to be getting a bit anxious and rushes you back inside the boat.

I hope you had a good talk, eh? Time to leave, even for me. The boat rushes away from the temple and if you look back towards it, there seems to be a mass of black stuff with thousand Little arms and legs clawing and grasping at one side of the temple, like part of the waters had become sentient and climbing up the structure in one big, gloomy, viscous mass.

When you don't have anything else to talk about you reach the beach, with Eliana hidden away in the way you came.

Good tidings to you, travelers. Should you want to talk with Shade again you can be sure I'd bring you across, bring something to snack on next time, he's a miserable cook. Kharon grins again and mills around the beach a bit after he brought you there.

----------


## WindStruck

Larimar looks back with some worry as ungodly things begin happening at Shade's temple. Even Kharon seemed quite anxious to leave...

When arriving back at the docks, Larimar turns to the other chobin and says, *"You know Kharon I was meaning to ask you about that witch. Based on some things Shade said, she is probably the one we are looking for. But Shade never met her himself. So he said she had a bunch of claws on her back and could fly.. anything else you can tell us about her?"*

----------


## Aegis013

Jahn hearing Kharon's desire for a snack, reaches into his cloak and produces two of the available three trail rations his cloak can conjure today *"It's not much, but I hope you'll accept this as a token of appreciation. I think I can speak for us all when I say thank you for ferrying us safely. Though I don't know that these will be any better than what you're used to."* Jahn offers the rations with both hands.

----------


## Alhallor

Before answering Larimar's question Kharon takes the rations from Jahn and nods. Sure these work, seem different. While Kharon munches on them he retells his encounter with the Claw-Birthed-Lady.

She seemed to know where she was going. But at first she looked pretty normal. Wearing a red robe, pretty tall, for someone who looked human, but thin, haggard even. Long dark hair, freaky fingers. Kharon wiggles his own paws for emphasis. Like they had a joint too many on everyone.

I greeted her but she ignored me at first. Trying it with a spell that made her fly. She got dragged down pretty fast, I could have told her that.

She then summoned a see-through-horse, she got a tad further, till the horse just sank in and disappeared, she blinked away and was at shore again, some of the waters grazed her shoe and she was pretty ruffled by that.

She hesitated, asked me for the price. But when I told her, she just laughed at me and the real Freak-Show started.

Kharon has sat down in the sand while he retold the encounter. His shadowy-oar has dissolved as soon as you reached shore. He finishes the first ration till he starts.

Then these freaky claws ripped out of her back, everyone at least as Long as a chobin, heavily muscled like everything that she was missing flowed into these claws. Kinda like she had thick spider legs jostling out of her back.

Kharon shivers slightly. For someone who travels the weird sea almost daily it must have been quite the sight.

Then she fly'd upwards way upwards and makes her way to the temple. The Claws kinda going like wings and she makes pretty surprising Progress. I jump into the boat and follow her. Shade's orders are that I should not let anyone fall in under any circumstances, you know? She makes it pretty far, like half the way but then...

Kharon holds one of his hands over his head and let's it fall down rapidly towards his chin. Then his knees and then punches the ground for emphasis.

She lands on my ship! Really crashes down! She's furious try's it again but can't escape the grasp. I get her back to shore and she throws demands, bribing, threaths, ripping my soul out... I'm kinda relieved that she reacts relatively normal you know? When she get's back to shore she try's it one more time but doesn't get it again. She say'd she would be back but hasn't done so.

Kharon cleans his hands with some of the rough sand and nods.

One of my most unusual encounters here. Definitely.

----------


## WindStruck

*"She seems really dangerous. And crazy. Which makes her extra-dangerous,"* Larimar says with a nod.

*"Heck, if I were you I'd just let her fall in next time. Not that I know what would happen. You might want to consult Shade later when he's done doing.. uh, you know, whatever."*

*"You can just tell him, 'Larimar thinks it's another Black Rabite incident waiting to happen, but ten times worse for you'.  Uhm. The 'you' being shade. I think she just wants to consume Shade and take his power."*

----------


## Aegis013

*"Shape-shifting perhaps? I've heard of individuals who can assume animal forms or take the shape of other races, though from the description this sounds a bit different. Scarier."* Jahn muses after listening intently to Kharon's recounting of the story.

----------


## Alhallor

I'll tell him exactly what you told me. Kharon doesn't ponder any further but it seems besides being something of a confidant with Shade he doesn't seem to know everything about him. His eyes wander over the sea of stars while he muses.

Towards Jahn. Could be shape-shifting, but I thought you change your whole body with it and not just... Add towards it more.

Really, no one should fall in there if they really, really don't want to. Though I'd ask him. I have a little something for you pipsqueak, perhaps it's of use to you. Kharon procures a small, delicate glass vial and hands it to Larimar, it seems to be filled with some of the waters the sea is made out of.

I also gave them to another Chobin who was here some years ago. I mean, you could always change your mind about your current occupation, right? Kharon grins again but doesn't comments further. He stays at his ship for awhile.

Should you decide to go back Eliana rejoins with you, though she doesn't ask any questions, she just seemed relieved that you came back safely.

The main tunnel of the cave (with the presumed trolls) is still unexplored. There is still the matter of perhaps searching for Salamander or returning to Nevarl (or even the sage) if you so choose.

----------


## WindStruck

*"Huh? What am I supposed to do, drink this??"*  It did look like the water from that inky black sea, and none too palatable.

*"And I thought you didn't want competition with your job anyway,"* he says with a shrug.

----------


## Ridai

Thaum fills Eliana in on the general events that transpired thus far, including a bit of environmental description.

"Since we are here, should we visit the trolls? If they found a decent alternative food source to keep them from attacking people, perhaps sharing the news will aid in people leaving them be, instead of trying to defeat them in hopes of treasure."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Low energy Thaum post  :Small Sigh:

----------


## Aegis013

*"If we can establish some kind of peace, I think would be worthwhile. Convincing both the trolls and the residents of the town may be tricky. Does anybody speak troll or know troll customs? Because I sure don't."* Jahn agrees.

*"Afterward, we could visit Salamander if the heat isn't too much to handle. Perhaps Salamander could give us another clue."*

----------


## kinem

*"Well, that was interesting. Thanks, Kharon.

Good thought Thaum, though I don't know much about trolls.

It would be good to find Salamander. If nothing else, Jahn can spin an epic tale about our encounters. The ballad of Salamander could be the hot new thing"* Ken says.

----------


## Alhallor

---------Kharon---------

You'd know what to do with it when the time comes.

Also regarding my job there are some stipulations and regulations you know. I and perhaps even you, must give every Chobin a chance. Doesn't matter if they want to or not, if they didn't try to get the position by force at first, I must give you a chance.

*Spoiler: Chobin: Inf arf narf riieek*
Show

I have no choice in the matter


-------To troll or not to troll.------

When Eliana has been told the latest she nods. Perhaps a tad afraid.

*I know where the desert get's as hot that fire elementals sweat, that could be the right place, if you think you can handle the heat and have sufficient protection I have no qualms about giving it a try with you.*

*Spoiler: OOC:Heat*
Show

We're talking sandstorm Levels of heat exposure, Endure Elements helps MASSIVELY against that, which means you're pretty well protected already, instead of letting you roll every occassion I'll assume a 10. You'd get a warning before you're in a really dangerous situation and I'll do my best to keep track. I'll check Create Water again for your water-needing needs but I'm sure you're settled on that department too.


Regarding the trolls Eliana gesticulates wildly with her hands. *I can't really say that I 'speak' troll, they have some grunts and screams that have meaning but to call it a language would be a stretch. We can try diplomacy with them but they usually tend to attack people on sight, I heard sometimes they can be initially calmed with offerings of food and booze, I guess you could give that at least a try?*

Ken's remark about the new hot thing, get's a chuckle out of Eliana, which turns into a small laugh.

----------


## Ridai

"Hm, the language barrier is indeed an issue. We do have elven wine, however I am unsure whether they would appreciate bread. Or conjured porridge, for that matter. Do we have anything else as a peace offering?"

As for Salamander: "We are in the relative vicinity, so it may behoove us to seek the fire sprite's wisdom, whatever it may be," Thaum agrees.

----------


## Aegis013

Jahn makes a gesture half between turning out his pockets and a shrug. *"I could offer them gold pieces, but that's about all I've got. We could try to hunt some game to present them as a peace offering but I don't know what we'd find in this desert, and I'm no huntsman."*

----------


## WindStruck

Larimar scratches a tuft of fur on his head. *"So why are we bothering with these trolls, again? I guess my memory isn't that great. Did they happen to know something important?"*

----------


## Aegis013

*"I think the goal with the trolls would just be to stop the violence between the residents of the area and the trolls. I think it's a noble goal, though I suspect it wouldn't be in our interests to approach the trolls without a plan."* Jahn says *"I doubt they'd know anything relevant to our greater mission, but given the Black Rabite and the Claw-Birthed Lady have both been in the area, it's not impossible."*

----------


## Alhallor

The desert has you again and after the coolness of the cave and the utter cold of shades realm it seems the heat hits you double as hard, even while being soothed by Coney's very useful cloak.

Thanks to your spectral horses the estimated travel time is again cut remarkably short, but now the wisdom of only travelling in the beginning and the end of a day becomes appaerent. The sun seems to send heat at you like a hammer, even in between days and when the sun has set itself high you are battered by a temperature that even Coney's cloak can't fully shield you from, making the pause in some ruined structure or by a hastily constructed shelter from Eliana quite needed. The amount of water needed has risen too, though it's merely a cantrip that takes care of that, sometimes the blinding sun is so massive and the sand reflects the rays in such a way that it may blind you when looking at it too much, but with a healers grace that problem is taken care of.

Luna also seems on your side, thanks to your horses you are able to get out of the way of a sandstorm that would have complicated matters even further. 

When you enter another valley of dunes Eliana let's you travel slower, way slower than the horses can run and sends you a zig-zagged way across multiple dunes, pointing out subtly shifting sand formations that hide chitinous bodies and hungry mandibles.

Finally after two days you reach another ruined structure where you can take shelter in, it seems metallic in nature and has been partially sawed off, but still gave enough protection from the sun to be considered a safe shelter, behind it the desert has changed.

The usual sandy plain seem to be almost cut, like with a sword. Not unlike the weirdly cut Four-Season-Forest. Where shifting and weaving sand was on your side, there was a flat yellow plain before you, everything seems to shimmer with heat and you can kinda make out a structure far, far into the flat plain, though it's hard to tell if you're eyes are playing a trick on you.

*I never got into this part of the desert, but if Salamander would like it, I guess we can try to reach him from there.*

There is some last-minute preparation. More conjured water, Eliana checks if you're protected against the sun adequately and you ride out into Salamanders Domain beginning nightfall. The change is immediately clear when you cross the line. The night-air is filled with suffocating heat, even with proper protection it seems like you breath in molten, mottled, dusty air that scratches on your lungs. A bit of water washes your mouth out, but the dusty coarseness then sets into your stomach. Even your untiring spectral horses seem like they have lost some spring in they're steady steps.

You ride through the night, the mountain becoming closer and closer. You need to, because even imaging the heat this vale would have by day seems laughable horrendous, but you make it, you reach the mountain, it's peak spewing fourth shimmering heat and what looks like burning dust and you see a small carved path leading directly into the mountain, a small shrine that depicts salamander formed from sand, it's depicting him as a small lizard with flames instead of legs and holding a delicate burning staff.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sorry that I sprang that much forward but with your traveling method and your guide there is really not much that hinders you going further. Any last minute preparations you want to make before diving in?

----------


## Ridai

After the simple, yet effective advisory signage direct towards Shade and warning of the trolls was installed, it was off to Salamander.

Once they reach the volcano, somehow making things even hotter than they already became, Thaum decides to include actual fire protection in their travels. The heat continues to be something draining Thaum, but one has to keep going.

When they reach the path into the mountain proper, well, no other choice but to head in.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Thaum casts _mass resist energy_ (fire) on the whole group for 20 points of fire resistance for 100 minutes.

----------


## Aegis013

Jahn, drinking deeply between stanzas, and sometimes coughing from the sand, sings a tune. The song is both for the group's morale and hopefully something the fire sprite will appreciate.

*"Braving the brutal sun
The heroes did travel
Valor second to none
Heat a judge's gavel

Off to Salamander's home
The great fire sprite alight
Shining through the gloam
Of the desert twilight

Respect and mighty power
Salamander wields true
His fire doth empower
Enemies his glour rue.*

Perform (1d20+18)[*26*]

----------


## WindStruck

*"Bleh, I knew I should have spent some time looking for some nice airy desert robes,"* Larimar says, spitting traces of muddied sand out of his mouth.

*"Hope I don't get heat stroke and forget why we came here!"*

----------


## Alhallor

When Thaum's spell takes effect it's immediately noticable with the air becoming way much easier to breathe. Eliana who has fared better than most, perhaps to her heritage, was still battered down by the heat and also seems better. *I hope your spell holds long enough.*

If Jahn's spell had an effect on the mountain and even the residents inside, well both doesn't want to tell, but was there a small flicker on the statue? An amused grin perhaps? Surely it must have been because of the heat that makes everything waver.

When you descent deeper into the mountain, even more heat washes over you, but thankfully Thaum's protection keeps it very bearable. But you can also all feel the mere presence of Salamander infuse the very air, without suffocating the magic of the other sprites. You are greeted by a hot-orange color which takes you some time getting used too, especially after the darkness of the night, though when you continue the small cave opens up into a wide cavern that seems almost exclusively filled with lava, though there is actually a small pathway that is littered with molten chunks of pebbles and rock. The battering heat does nothing to slow you even down thanks to the powerful protection woven unto you, but your eyes take a moment to adjust to the heat and Maybe a bit too late you see three Salamander-like figures, that don't seem like the sprite itself. One hangs back a tail in the lava, like the persiflage of someone who wants to cool they're legs off on a hot sommer day in a cool stream. All three of the figures are wielding gleaming hot ironwrought spears they are brandishing at you. Two smaller Salamander-beings slither towards you while the bigger one makes a decisive motion and a familiar spell greets you, though this time it's thrown at you.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Once in a blue moon you lose Initiative and this time it's the case. You are all hit by a FIREBALL, (10d6)[*37*] Reflex save against 15 for half but you can still deduce the 20 fire resistance.

The lava does it full 20d6 damage only if you're fully immersed and deals 2d6 fire damage constantly that you can safely ignore thanks to your protection.

Where there is no Difficult Terrain there is a lot of loose rubble, which ups the DC of any Tumble and Balance checks by 2.

Also for what it's worth all spells with the (fire) descriptor have they're caster Level uped by 1. In regards to what happens when Jahn plays his song. We'll see when he does

If you want to know more about the Salamander-like beings, roll a Knowledge (Arcana).

Also I'm gonna control Coney till she is with you, because she would definitely still help you out in searching Salamander.


*Spoiler: Map*
Show

Nevarlan nights ARE hotter than the day.

----------


## Aegis013

Reflex (1d20+7)[*24*]

As the flames wash over Jahn he grunts *"For some reason, I wasn't expecting a fight. Anyone speak Ignan? We could try to talk them down."*

Though given the aggression, he smartly elects not to use Dragonfire against the lava-dwelling creatures and employs his Badge of Valor and Inspirational Boost to provide regular Inspire Courage. Then Jahn boldly marches to the nearest salamander creature while still singing.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Swift: Inspirational Boost
Immediate (consuming next round's swift): Badge of Valor
Standard: Inspire Courage +4 on attack and damage rolls
Move: walk to J6, potentially provoking AoO if the target has reach avoiding the lava pits.

Maneuvers granted:
(1d6)[*1*] - Mountain Hammer
(1d5)[*5*] - Divine Surge
(1d4)[*3*] - Tactical Strike
(1d3)[*2*] - Battle Leader's Charge

Next round (1d2)[*2*] - Revitalizing strike


*Spoiler: Status, Conditions, Buffs*
Show

HP: 79/79 HP
Steeley: 0/5

Inspire Courage +4: countdown timer starts when Jahn stops singing at the start of next turn

----------


## Ridai

"If it does not, I will renew it," Thaum simply answers Eliana.

As they are ambushed, to a degree, the healer says "The elemental languages were still semesters away" and sends out the usual burst, which in this environment charged with Salamander mana looks more like a vague expanding bubble of protective mist, disappearing soon after first emergence.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Thaum casts the usual _recitation_ for +3 luck to AC, attacks, and saves for all of Thaum's allies.

Active buffs: mass resist energy (fire, 20 points), recitation (+3 luck to AC, attacks, and saves; everyone but Thaum)

----------


## kinem

Ken is taken by surprise by the sudden burst of fire, and despite the protection from Thaum's spell, he ends up a bit singed.

Sizing us the sizzling opposition, he decides to try a spell that can be deadly, but takes time to do its work - and which can be called off, if there's a sudden breakout of negotiations. A longsword-shaped blade of force appears next to the salamander who threw the fireball.

*"We don't want a fight. Just to talk! But we will fight if we must!"* he declares, in case the salamanders can understand.

OOC: Swift: Blademage's Edge
Cast Empowered Spiritual Weapon vs larger salamander
Attack (1d20+12)[*29*], damage (1d8+3)[*11*] x 1.5 + 10 = *26*

----------


## WindStruck

Larimar winces, but his reactions and heat protections make the fireball dissipate harmlessly around him.

*Eh, I don't speak the language either, but I'll try and understand 'em!*

He pulls out a wand and flicks it.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Comprehend Languages

----------


## Alhallor

Eliana flicks gracefully over the fireball, not even singed, emboldened by Jahn's song she strides besides him and attacks the Salamander with her rapier, not being concerned about the blistering heat he radiates.

*Spoiler: Eliana attack*
Show

Attack: (1d20+13)[*22*]
Damage: (1d6+7)[*9*]


Coney get's singed a little by ducking a bit too late, but she rolls to the side stretching her ears out and a black iridiscating bolt shoots towards the big salamander.

*Spoiler: Spell Coney*
Show

Ranged touch attack: (1d20+8)[*14*]
Damage: (1d4)[*3*] Levels


Jahn's song seems to almost get swallowed up by the roaring of flames and the noises the lava produces, but it's still keeping up and prevails over the noise.

Ken's Blade of Force springs up and hits the Salamander square in the shoulder. It seems to his aggressively, blood trickling down his shoulder but he doesn't seem to be disturbed.

From Larimar's perspective some of the hissing and flickering that the Salamanders produce suddenly transform into eligible words.

*Spoiler: Larimar*
Show

*And now they are talking in that ABHORRENT foul language! Get them small ones! Focus on the casters!* When the blade bites into the shoulder of the salamander he utters a string of curses that would make your face flush red if it wouldn't already be that hot.


One of the two Salamanders that have rushed forward surprises Jahn with an attack but not with his Spear but instead of his tail that shoots forward and whacks the singer.

*Spoiler: AoO from the salamander against Jahn.*
Show

Attack Roll: (1d20+9)[*17*]
Damage: (2d6+1)[*8*]
If the salamander hits he try's to wrap itself around you, effectively grappling you. Grapple check: (1d20+11)[*14*]


The same salamander then focuses his attacks on Jahn.

*Spoiler: Attacks on Jahn.*
Show

If the salamander has succesfully grappled you before it try's to hold the grapple.
Grapple check: (1d20+11)[*19*] If succesfull he deals constrict Damage. (2d6+1)[*10*] and attacks you with his spear.
Constricted spear attack: (1d20+11)[*27*]
Damage: (1d8+3)[*9*]

If the grapple isn't succesfull he just pokes you with his spear two times.
Attack 1: (1d20+11)[*13*]
Damage 1: (1d8+3)[*9*]
Attack 2: (1d20+6)[*22*]
Damage 2: (1d8+3)[*10*]


The other salamander slithers past Eliana and try's to skewer Ken.

*Spoiler: Attack on Ken*
Show

Attack: (1d20+11)[*14*]
Damage: (1d8+3)[*6*]


A bunch of smaller Salamanders appear and rush Coney and Thaum.

*Spoiler: Larimar*
Show

The small ones talk too.
Get down! Get down! We'll get you! Take that! charge!


*Spoiler: Attack against Coney*
Show


Attack 1: (1d20+6)[*10*]
Damage 1: (1d6+1)[*6*]
Attack 1: (1d20+6)[*20*]
Damage 1: (1d6+1)[*6*]


*Spoiler: Attack against Thaum*
Show


Will save 1: (1d20+6)[*18*]
Attack 1: (1d20+6)[*24*]
Damage 1: (1d6+1)[*4*]
Will save 2:(1d20+6)[*12*]
Attack 2: (1d20+6)[*15*]
Damage 2: (1d6+1)[*2*]


*Spoiler: Updated map and OOC*
Show

All the flames in one basket
For all of our sanity I'll omit the fire damage.

----------


## Ridai

Thaum really does not want to be here, and he would appreciate it if these fire beings stopped hindering them.

More mist flies out, this time to Ken, mending wounds, before another protective layer is added to the whole party.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Swift* _Close Wounds_ on Ken, healing (1d4+29)[*33*] HP (excess becomes THP)

*Standard* _Mass shield of faith_ on the whole party, +4 deflection bonus to AC for 10 minutes.

Active buffs: _mass resist energy_ (fire, 20 points), _recitation_ (+3 luck to AC, attacks, and saves; everyone but Thaum), _mass shield of faith_ (+4 deflection bonus to AC)

----------


## Aegis013

Jahn manages to parry and counter all but one of the creature's attacks, entering the snowflake wardance, Jahn uses the momentum of the enemy's spear thrust to pirouette into a powerful slash back at the enemy.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Free: Start Snowflake Wardance
Standard: Divine Surge against the creature in front of him

(1d20+21)[*24*] to hit
On a 38+ (1d20+21)[*35*] to confirm
On hit it deals (1d8+5)[*7*] plus (2d6)[*4*] plus (8d8)[*41*] +4 from IC = 56 total
On a crit it deals (1d8+5)[*10*] more +4 from IC = 14 more on crit
Jahn takes (1d6)[*4*] reciprocal damage


*Spoiler: Status and Buffs*
Show

Jahn takes 6 damage from the spear that hit him, and 4 from his own weapon
HP: 74/79, Steeley 5/5

Snowflake Wardance 13 rounds
Inspire Courage +4 for 5 more rounds

----------


## WindStruck

Larimar jumps back a bit and unloads some arrows onto the smaller salamanders trying to attack Thaum.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Consider Larimar at -1 J.

attack1: (1d20+21)[*37*]
damage1: (1d6+7)[*8*] + (1d6)[*2*] nonlethal

attack2: (1d20+21)[*25*]
damage2: (1d6+7)[*13*] + (1d6)[*5*] nonlethal

attack3: (1d20+16)[*22*]
damage3: (1d6+7)[*10*] + (1d6)[*1*] nonlethal

I'm SURE these things must be magical beasts, right???

Hm. Or maybe elementals or monstrous humanoids?  If not a magical beast, subtract 2 from damage rolls.


He yells in Elven, *"Oh yeah? What about this language?"*

He didn't feel he needed to point out that they were swarming Coney and Thaum.

----------


## kinem

The salamander's attack on Ken misses as the elf dodges it.

_Damn it, then we have no choice but to fight these things, probably have to kill them. We shouldn't have come here after all. Not worth it for just a tale, but I hope we at least get some useful information._

That being the case, Ken has a job to do.

OOC: Swift: Blademage's Edge
Empowered Spiritual Weapon continues to attack larger salamander
Attack (1d20+12)[*13*], damage (1d8+3)[*10*] x 1.5 + 10 = N/A
Attack (1d20+3)[*20*], damage (1d8+3)[*9*] x 1.5 = *13*

Ken attacks with his greatsword the creature that tried to strike him:
Attack (1d20+20)[*28*], damage (2d6+10)[*19*]
Attack (1d20+15)[*27*], damage (2d6+10)[*17*]

----------


## Alhallor

Did the small thing try'd to communicate with him? It was nearly incomprehensible, what was even more incomprehensible was that one of his lesser kin had already fallen, the other was heavily wounded and even when the spectral blade missed him once, it bit into him again and would probably continue to do so. Combined with the weird weakness he felt after having been hit by this weakening spell and the Flames of this place and they're weapons being ineffectual against that beings there was only one possible solution. Especially because the Young kin were really ineffectual against the spellcasters who should absolutely be squishy but weren't.

The big Salamander Held his weapon high and screamed.

*Spoiler: Larimar*
Show

We yield! We yie


We yield! Stop it! Save my kin!

The smallest salamanders and the slightly smaller ones stop in they're tracks while the biggest one let's his spear fall to the ground with a heavy THUD.

We yield. It seems to almost give it physical discomfort to formulate the words in your language, like his tongue isn't even made for this sounds to leave it's mouth.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

One of the smallest Salamanders is safely unconscious thanks to Larimar's arrows, the medium one that Jahn hit is bleeding but not dead. The other 3 smallest aren't hurt and the other medium one is hurt but not dead. The biggest is hurt and has been hit by Coney's _Enervation_

----------


## Ridai

As soon as the yield happens, Thaum sends healing mists in order of importance. "We merely wish to meet the sprite Salamander. We have no quarrel with you." A preferable end to the fight, compared to fighting until the bitter end.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Sending _Cure Light Wounds_ to the three wounded Salamanders for (1d8+27)[*30*] HP. Sending a _restoration_ to the level drained Salamander.

----------


## Aegis013

In response to the creatures' yield, Jahn stops the Snowflake wardance and quickly rummages in his Haversack. Pulling forth a wand, Jahn expends a charge to cast Cure Light Wounds on the bleeding creature in front of him, ensuring it stabilizes and possibly returning it to consciousness.

Cure Light Wounds (1d8+1)[*6*]

*"Sorry about the violence and I'm glad it looks like it ended before there was any loss of life. We're on an important mission and are hopeful that the fire sprite may be able to help us so we wanted to visit."*

----------


## kinem

Relieved, but not entirely sure that the danger has passed, Ken dismisses the Spiritual Weapon before it can attack again.

----------


## WindStruck

Larimar cautiously approaches the big one. *"I noticed it seems you hate our language, but I'm afraid we don't know any others that will be easier on you. For the time being, however, I can understand your native language, if you prefer."*

----------


## Alhallor

The salamanders are more confused than anything when they are actually healed, even rescued from death by they're former enemies. That even the draining effect get's removed by the healer flabbergasts the bigger salamander and Larimar's offer seems to be an overkill of kindness for the salamanders which they need a minute to comprehend.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'm going to assume that Larimar translates what the salamander is saying from here on out.


The big salamander nods towards the group and then especially towards Larimar.

When he speaks it seems to perfectly emulate the sounds of a campfire or the flowing of lava all around but for Larimar it's actually understandable speech.

I thank ye small one, your tongue does hurt upon mine, I'm a bit surprised by your Kindness. The smaller salamanders huddle behind the big one while the ones in your height are at his side, still stunned from the critical goodwill attack you delivered.

You are not the only one who wants to talk with the sprite, Lord Xantoro

*Spoiler: Larimar*
Show

You're spell has a field day with that one, it almost seem to break down because the name seems to also imply a lot of things your spell can't easily comprehend and translate to you, it gives you the impression of great authority though and the butchered phrase "flames that hurt" before continue working as intended.


and his aide also wanted to meet the sprite and didn't wanted to be bothered. I don't know if you can wait the 4 months it will probably take him to talk with him, but I won't stop you continuing further if that is your wish. He only took us with him, they're will be no further obstactles between you and him. Please take this.

He lowers his massive spear and lays it on the ground.

You would have the right of the stronger to take it and I see you have no intention too. I can forge another and I know that my life and that of my kin is more important than my weapon.

*Spoiler: Spear*
Show

When you have the time to inspect it this spear is a _Large Environmental Spear +3_ it can be sized down or up to a smaller or bigger wielder (but not to be a different kind of spear) the environmental enchantment makes it nearly indestructible by temperature extremes and if you're in an environment where you could get subdual Cold or heat Damage it becomes a frost or flaming Spear respectively. If you are hit by fire or ice damage that transforms the spear to a frost or flaming weapon for one round. It's effectively a _Large Spear +4._ Should you want to sell it.


After having gifted the spear towards you the big salamander slightly lowers his head, the other salamanders deeply bowing towards you.

----------


## WindStruck

*"Ah, thank you..  four months is far longer than we would have expected to wait.  But our meeting should be brief, and we'll be as polite as we can about it,"* Larimar says with a wink.

----------


## Aegis013

After Larimar translates Jahn asks credulously *"Did they say it'll take us four months to reach the fire sprite? What does he live so deep in the earth that his abode is the entrance to the underworld?"* It's obvious to those who know him that Jahn begins to imagine some kind of epic journey but he shakes his head. *"Larimar, would you check and see if that's what they meant? I really want to meet Salamander, but I suspect we may not have four months before the Claw-Birthed Lady or the Black Rabite make another move."*

----------


## WindStruck

Larimar shakes his head at Jahn. *"No, I am pretty sure his Lord Painful Fl- er, Lord Xantoro was just planning on speaking to Salamander for that long...  which in itself seems kind of incredulous too. Maybe they just have a lot to talk about,"* he says with a shrug.

----------


## Ridai

Thaum sighs at the news of just how ludicrously long the lead salamander wants to talk with Salamando. "With a period of four whole months of talks left, I am fairly confident space for a short inquiry can be made." Of course, he is already preparing for trouble, given how readily his subordinates attacked the party.

----------


## Alhallor

Pretty sure they take at least 4 months, with they're ridiculous *legs* of they'rs. I mean if they take really small steps.

I'm confident that you can reach Salamander and Lord Xantaro in a sufficient timeframe. The larger salamander and the smaller ones get back into the warm embrace of the lava some of the smaller ones wave to you when you get past them.

"Look at that I always heard these were pretty egomaniacs." Mentions Eliana while you walk past them, she does wave back.

It takes you another hour of getting through rough spaces, avoiding lava patches and getting over a small stream of the stuff while still following kind of a way. The burning hot lava seems to subsist behind your eyes when you're blinking and you're sure that without the protecting spell constantly shielding you from harm you're clothes and hair would probably already had burst into flame. You see some fire elementals dancing on the lava in a certain spot and after the aforementioned hour you see some kind of rough stairs out of black stone which feel cool even through your shoes. Climbing these up you come upon a platform, seeing a very large winged human with burning hair who notices you and comes towards you. You see behind her another one of these salamanders and behind this, pretty small looking seems to be Salamando himself, gently floating above the ground, seemingly talking with the other salamander, but again in hissing, and crackling which emulate a burning fire.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

By my math Comprehend languages has been gone, but Mass Resist fire should still have like half an hour going.


The very large human looks down upon you, arching an eyebrow.

"If you want to talk to one of the lords you'd have to wait, he has an important discussion with the other lord." She gestures towards the two talking, which didn't seem to have noticed you, yet. She does talk understandably at least.

I'd ask you how you got past the entourage but I'm sure I don't want to know.

She seems relatively relaxed but she does seem to measure you.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show

Extended business meeting.

----------


## Ridai

Even with all the protective spells, Thaum increasingly dislikes the current environment, all treacherous paths and heat shimmer.

"Greetings to you. We were informed to the effect of the current meeting lasting several more months, and would humbly request a short half hour break for a quick audience with Salamando. Afterwards, we will depart in order to let the current talks proceed in peace." Thaum thinks about drinking some more water, but given he is not actively sweating due to the spells, he reconsiders, given the heat of his surroundings. And drinking water in the presence of, apparently, fire lords.

----------


## Aegis013

Jahn, suspecting the fire-haired humanoid's comment about the entourage indicates worry, adds *"We didn't come here looking to inconvenience or harm you and yours, the entourage was alive and safe when we left them. We were hoping to humbly request the fire sprite's wisdom in hopes of aiding us on our quest. While it is of great importance, I don't wish to minimize the importance of your own business here either, as I don't know what it is, nor do I intend to pry into your business here without invitation. Is it possible we could compensate you adequately for the interruption so we might inquire of the sprite for the half hour or so we seek?"*

Jahn gesticulates with his hands as he talks, and flashes his big smile, hoping to make a good impression while ignorant of the customs of this individual.

----------


## WindStruck

*"Well, I don't think we can wait here forever..."* Larimar chimes in.

*"Erm, Thaum, about how much longer are these fire protections going to last?"*

----------


## Ridai

In regards to the spell duration inquiry: "Half an hour, just about. I will renew it with time to spare."

----------


## kinem

Ken isn't much of a diplomat, so he lets the others do the talking. He tries to give a friendly smile, but isn't sure it comes across as intended.

----------


## Alhallor

The giantess moves towards the talking amphibian and Vesuvio, she positions herself accurately and bends a knee. After 10 minutes of talking Lord Xantaro looks at her a bit dismissive. There seems to be some talking and the amphibian whips itself around and faces you apparently a spell at the ready, but he snuffs it out after some more words of his aide. Then seems to excuse himself with Vesuvio who points decisively and with some sagely nods towards you. Before slithering towards you Lord Xantaro takes a hand to one of his ears and seems to listen intently. When the amphibian looks at you his eyes seem to be filled with more curiosity than anything else. He does speak your tongue and he seems way more fluent than the other fire amphibian. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'm gonna guess that Thaum refreshed the protection at about now.


Lord Xantaro greets you. It seems we seem to be in a bind, but we also have a solution if you want to hear it.

He pauses for courtesy, then continues. Lord Xantaro and the Lord of all flames just finished doing they're greetings, there is a bit of a pause after this, as is common and we heard that with one of you is great talented entertainer. As it is known we are a great patron of the arts and would be humbled to hear or see your entertaining performance. We would even be gracious and extend our pause a certain amount of time, that you could as questions to the Lord of all flames, even if this is normally not part of the regularities but we see the value of a good performance and would be delighted to reach out a helping hand in this novel circumstances.

Lord Xantaro spreads his fingers in a unknown gesture, behind him Vesuvio gives you an encouraging thumps up.

*Spoiler: Performance*
Show

This is probably on Jahn's shoulders. If you have an idea to somehow enhance his performance he gets a +2 (Coney would throw some fireballs at fitting moments to enhance the performance, Eliana is a bit over her head and can't contribute.)

I trust you and I'm pretty sure that if you have an idea Jahn would get a +2 (though still tell me in the IC or OOC, perhaps it get's an even better circumstance bonus.)

----------


## Aegis013

Jahn flashes his big smile and directs the others into positions around the "stage". An area designated by Jahn with no obvious limitations or boundaries. He whispers some instructive suggestions to the others before casting Silent Image to create a curtain. The curtain lifts out of view (out of the Silent Image box) up to reveal Jahn and two illusory females made from flame, imitating parts of Iktnek's dance as best as Jahn remembers. As the dance draws down the illusory spotlight lands on Jahn and the illusion vanishes as Jahn begins to sing an enchanting melody (Expending Bardic Music to empower all creatures here, including any valid targets of the audience with Dragonfire Inspiration +2d6).

*"Oh how the fire burns
Deep in the soul's recesses
The fire burns brightly

Illuminating
Even deepest dark crevasses
Beautiful dancing

Reverberating
Dispelling all illusions
Repelling the night

Fire, how we need you
Seek comfort within your glow
Save us from the cold

Annihilating
Burning away wicked foes
Leave nothing but ash

Exhilarating
Woe to those fire would oppose
Aid us, mighty fire."*


At the last two verses Ken's Extended Spirtual Weapons clash above Jahn showering sparks over the "stage" from the magic of Dragonfire Inspiration.
A few flaming arrows whistle upwards from Larimar's bow at the start of the final verse, followed by Coney's Fireball erupting in a mesmeric pattern emphasizing the final line as Jahn does a power-slide having gotten fully swept up into the spectacle.

Perform (1d20+18)[*22*]

Jahn climbs to his feet breathing heavily and gives a deep bow. *"This performance was made possible only by the contributions of everybody here."* Jahn does a little curtain call for the team and encourages them to link hands and bow with him, including Eliana, in the manner of a performing troupe.

----------


## Ridai

"Ah," Thaum comments the offer, and Jahn already begins the planning. As the curtain forms, Thaum decides to administer a few augmentations, taking the form of the healer applying a quick massage of the back of Jahn's neck and shoulders to help him limber up. But more importantly, Undine mana flows, providing as much aid as Thaum can give in a situation like this, granting the warrior-bard even more confidence than he normally has (!), making him more limber, and finally granting the gift of luck. During the performance, Thaum hangs back, and during the high points of the performance, he sends out humidity into the air, manipulating it with the spray and forming a wall of wind, to dramatically fna the flames (so to speak) and draw up embers like a grand moving tapestry in the background.

Thaum also suggests to Coney to create bursts of glitter (preferably where they will not blind anyone) to enhance the show.

At the end of the show, he bows along with the others, one hand also holding one of Coney's ears as she bows by way of presumably bobbing forward.

*Spoiler: BUFF TIME!*
Show

Jahn gains the following buffs (FIY, some of the numerical bonuses are increased by 1 from the normal spells due to Thaum's Extension of Blessing class feature):
_guidance_ (+2 morale to the next skill check)
_eagle's splendor_ (+4 enhancement bonus to Charisma, so net +2 increase, so +1 to the Perform check)
_prayer_ (+2 luck bonus to skill checks; the present fire beings are not declared enemies, FYI)
_divine agility_ (+10 enhancement bonus to Dexterity; no, this doesn't help with a Perform check, but man are Jahn's moves smooth)

Thaum casts _wind wall_ for dramatic effect.

----------


## WindStruck

Larimar attempts to spin around and do some cartwheels when it seems appropriate, but he still fires the flaming arrows as was originally planned!

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

tumble: (1d20+11)[*21*]

plus any other buffs we're caring to throw in for the show!

----------


## Alhallor

The small audience of three seems to be mesmerized by the performance. The conjured flaming bodies procure surprised gasps and when the song hits, weapons clash, sparks shower the audience and the athlete, glitter explodes and rain down in cascades followed by the final fireshow with Larimar's arrows and Coney's fireball, even more lights, sparking showers and colorful whirls are birthed out of it. Both the fire giantess and the Salamander are stunned in awe, followed by thunderous clapping from the giant, which the salamander Lord nearly joins in, but he holds back and gives a more regal clapping till his aide stops. The sprite also seems to be quite impressed by the performance, pumping his fists in the air.

When it comes to the bowing Eliana who hadn't an idea how to enhance the performance pours some alchemist fire over herself to show her contribution while Lord Xantaro slithers towards Jahn. Lord Xantaro was quite impressed by your performance, should you be in the vicinity of the city of Brass Lord Xantaro would be honored to have you as his guest. We do have rooms to accomodate you and not burn up. You should also take this, it seems only fitting that Lord Xantaro parts with it to give a performer as you this small boon. He reaches out his hand and gives you a small red candle.

*Spoiler: Candle*
Show

Pretty much like this. candle.


Which doesn't seem to melt and also doesn't flare up in the surrounding heat.

Have your talk with the Lord of all flames, I shall rest a bit over there.

When you get towards the sprite of fire he greets you, also in your tongue.

"Greetings, I'm glad that Lord Xantaro liked your performance this much. I already heard you sing outside and was a bit worried if you would really come inside. But it seems you are quite well prepared. How may I help you, wanderers?"

*Spoiler: Map and OOC*
Show

Serious meeting happening here.
The performance was pretty grand and all of Thaum's bonuses applied of course, with the smoothest moves ever granting another +1, Thaum, Larimar, Coney and the sprite himself! gave each a +2 to the check and because I liked the spectral flaming swords that much, that gave another +5. Eliana's action didn't enhance the performance but at least she felt like she was contributing. With that we should get a final score of 41 (that's why grand performances are better, everyone adds they're points^^.)

Because you will find it out sooner or later the candle is a candle of _Limited wish_ You light it by losing a 1st Level spell slot (or prepared spell) which takes a standard action and *the following round* you can make your wish. After that the candle is totally burned up.

----------


## Aegis013

Jahn humbly accepts the candle *"Thank you. I would be honored to perform in the fabled City of Brass for you again."* and quickly stows it into his haversack for safe keeping, knowing they'd only bought a short amount of time with the fire sprite.

Once in front of the fire sprite Jahn wears a big unusually dumb smile on his face as he beholds the sprite in person, like he's a little star-struck. After a brief moment he manages to compose himself enough to speak a bit *"First I want to thank you, great fire sprite. The gift of your fire mana has let us win many battles. We come here to seek to your wisdom. We're in pursuit of a few ne'er-do-wells, two of which we've been told have passed through this area. The Claw-Birthed Lady and the Black Rabite. We were hoping you might be able to tell us something that might aid us in our mission. Though I will admit I also had a personal motivation simply to meet you."*

----------


## Alhallor

"I do believe our meeting was inevitable in a sense."

There is no visible reaction from the sprite of fire in regards to the Claw-Birthed-Lady but when "Black Rabite" is dropped he visibly shifts, his eyes darting around his domain before landing on you again.

"I did heard from this Lady you spoke off. She was mentioned but did not try to approach me and she wasn't even near my domain." He shifts a bit and comes closer towards you. Lord Xantaro who listend quite interested before feigns disinterest and curls around itself to laze on his tail and gazes away from you. His aide looks away too.

"Shade and Wisp both got in contact with me regarding the... Issue. And mentioned that some could come to contact me. I guess that's you're lot. I can't add that much I'm afraid just that we try to gather some whisps of information here and there. I'm inclined to offer one of you a pact but I'm currently deeply involved in some political dealings considering Nevarl and I'm really, really bothered that if I cut the salamanders short there may be some unwanted mayhem. If you're still needing my help in, say, 4 months and come here we can cook something up, but that's not all I can offer you."

He floats a bit away from you, which immediately let's Lord Xantaro curl around to look at you again, his ears twitching with interest.

"Some embers whispered to me." The Salamander Lord grins somewhat. "That the Lady you spoke off try'd to woe different individuals."

And some of them have decided on a whim that they're not interested. This seems to be new information for the sprite who flashes you a genuine smile.

"It seems she was able to sway some greedy dwarfs, some ice fairy's waaaay up north in Altena, some humans and others are gathering under her banner. There are even rumors from a fallen Laurentian amazon. If you truly decide to stand up against her be prepared against everything. The goddess may be with you."

Vesuvio floats towards Jahn and lays a burning paw on his shoulder, seeking the eyes of the musician.

"You were doing a greater deed than you may realize now, don't underestimate what you can do, even if it isn't your magical talent."

Vesuvio then floats back again and adresses you.

"Are they're any other things you may ask me?"

----------


## Aegis013

Jahn ponders and asks *"There are many threats that are vying for our attention. Great fire sprite, which do you believe needs to be addressed with the most urgency?"* Jahn also glances at Thaum, the knowledgeable healer usually having more to add in these situations before deciding it must be the overwhelming mana of the fire sprite causing their undine-aligned healer some discomfort.

----------


## Ridai

Noticing Jahn looking to him, Thaum looks back at him with a quizzical look. Apparently expected to speak, the healer says "With Altena a likely candidate as our next travel destination, can you tell us any more about the mentioned 'ice fairy', or the other servants of the Lady, for that matter? Additionally, do you happen to know what what caused the increased undead presence in the desert, and who supposedly is hunting them down? Outside of that, I have no further questions."

----------


## Alhallor

The sprite of fire seems to wage on Jahn's words, he hesitates a while before answering.

"It's your decision. It seems all the threads are culminating on one person, you should concentrate on that before going out of your way to reach other targets."

Towards Thaum. "My knowledge towards her servants is pretty limited I fear, the fairy's are not known to be cruel or evil as far as I know, none of her remaining servants has very strong connections to me at least."

In regards to the undead Vesuvio seems to be very conflicted, he looks around a bit shifty, wants to begin to say something and in the end settles with.

"I'll let fate decide who wins this particular conflict. Is what I would like to say but it's a bit more complicated and to be honest I probably shouldn't tell you because you have much more important things to do but being silent about it is annoying me a bit and..."

The sprite stops himself, breathes in and continues a bit more relaxed.

"I'm not allowed to tell you to much but some people stole something, that made the undead stir more than usual, Nevarl hired some undead-hunters and that made them even more aggressive." Vesuvio mimics with his hands, flames behind him vaguely outlying what happened. "Whatever was stolen is probably still in Nevarl."

Eliana piques up. "I could probably find out what is stolen... Perhaps when Aned comes back we could try to take care of that matter if you want?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What I wanted to write in the post before but totally forgot.

Ice Fairys: Make a Knowledge:Nature check, only trained, except if you are from Altena, then you can do it untrained.

Laurentian Amazon: Make a Martial Lore check, only trained, except if you're from Laurent... Which I'm pretty sure none of you is.

You can take care of the undead thing yourself, I just wanted to give you the possibility to hire someone else if you deem other matters more interesting/urgent.

----------


## Ridai

In regards to the Lady's servants: "Thank you nonetheless. Any warning is worth more than none at all."

To the matter of the undead, Thaum says "Given we know little of Nevarl and frankly are not the most covert of fellowships, for the most part, you and Aned may have better chances. However, it may be more prudent to discuss this in Nevarl, not in the midst of an active volcano."

Thaum bows to Salamando. "Given the fleeting nature of our protections and to not make the lord wait any longer, I would like to take my leave. I wish you much success in your endeavors."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Did everything I wanted in this scene, so if the party is also done, Thaum gets to exiting the volcano with the others.

----------


## Aegis013

*"Thank you for imparting your wisdom, fire sprite. I sincerely hope that your further business negotiations result in positive outcomes for all involved parties."* Jahn says, acknowledging Thaum's consideration of the limited duration of their protections from the hostile environment. *"Farewell."*

----------


## Alhallor

"Farewell, I do look forward to the day we may meet again." The Salamander Lord graces you with the effort that he uncurls himself and gives you a graceful nod when you are leaving. His aide waves goodbye. The salamanders at the entrance part before you and they too wish you good travels. (a phrase that common sounds unusual from the tongue of a salamander.)

You leave the most atrocious heat quickly behind you and travel towards the oasis as a small reprise but before you can reach it you get approached on your nightcamp, but this time not by a horde of undead but instead by a swirling mass of winds and sand that seems to carry a letter of some kind.

The small elemental hovers towards Ken and trys to give it to him, but the perpetual winds that make up his being make a throw out of it.

The mass of whirling winds and sand somehow gives off the impression that it's sorry about that.

----------


## kinem

Ken chases the letter down before it blows too far away.

*"Thank you"* he tells the winds.

He reads the letter, and frowns.

*"Uh, guys. Remember how I mentioned I used to be a mercenary? I may not have mentioned that it's the group at the oasis. My old friend Ophelius is warning me that they plan to ambush us there. He says it's because I left, but they are pretty racist which is probably the reason. We'd better steer clear of the oasis."*

----------


## Aegis013

*"Is there anything we need around the Oasis, or any old scores you have to settle, Ken? Or are their numbers so great that going would simply be idiotic?"* Jahn asks, curious to his elven partner's history but not wanting to pry too directly.

----------


## kinem

Ken replies *My old coworkers suffer from a lot of false beliefs, but I wouldnt feel good about killing them. And though I think we could take them, any friends I might still have among them would be in danger. So, since its a fight we can avoid, I think its best to do so.*

----------


## WindStruck

*"Yeah, might as well.  Unless you think we could make a bunch of convincing disguises!"* Larimar says.

----------


## Ridai

As the small elemental leaves, Thaum says "Thank you for the delivery."

Hearing the contents of the letter, Thaum sighs. "Avoiding the oasis strikes me as the prudent option. I rather doubt we will fix personal feuds and prejudices in an evening." No stopping at the water, but the healer will just need to tough it out.

----------


## Alhallor

"If we wouldn't had someone to make water it could be deadly to be unable to get to the oasis. I didn't thought these guys would be that bad." Mentions Eliana, waving towards the elemental.

Thanks to Coneys cloak and Thaums help, combined with Elianas lay of the land you don't encounter any problems on the way towards Nevarl, avoiding the oasis.

When you arrive in Nevarl Coney who had been a bit more introverted the last few days had been shocked by Shades revelation and has some thinking to do till she decides if she wants her clouded memories even back. She will stay in Nevarl and help in the investigation there, while she isn't particularly covert has a tendency to talk people over.

There is a cannon station in Nevarl ready to shoot you towards any greater city for a measly 100 Gold. The market is also still open to you if you need some supplies.

----------


## Ridai

With Coney leaving the party for now, Thaum says "Please do let me know if you wish your memories returned." The healer hands a bag with two-thousand gold to Coney and Eliana (preferably without strangers watching, as he is not entirely oblivious to their current surroundings). "I hope this will aid on in your endeavors, whether to procure supplies, aid, or to help convince potential informants. Please do not feel obligated to return anything left over."

When they have a moment to discuss what to do next, Thaum suggests "I motion for our next destination to be Altena, as our next primary lead appears to be there, in form of the cult leaders. It is not unthinkable that they may have help there, in one fashion or another. I simply hope any collaborators are of the mundane variety, instead of Altenan Witch Soldiers, which would be dire indeed. Perilous for our party, and deeply troubling for the state of the magic kingdom."

----------


## Aegis013

*"Altena sounds like an appropriate next step. Though before we go, I believe I have some unattended business here in Nevarl. I'll be quick about it and will be prepared whenever we're ready to use the cannon station."* Jahn says, somewhat enigmatically.

Once the group is settling in to rest and recover at one of Nevarl's inns before departing for the next leg of their journey, Jahn heads over to the Noxious Scorpion to see if he can meet up with Iktnek. His intention to swap stories, learn some dance moves and perhaps collaborate on an impromptu performance before he leaves town. If the mood is right, he may even make an effort at flirting with the Thri-keen dancer at a time when she is likely to be less inebriated to gauge her interest.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Unless there's some important sub-plot or information there, this is just fluff. I don't want to bog the game down too much with some Jahn-only side plot after dragging the group over to visit the Fire Sprite.

----------


## Alhallor

After preparations and some merriment were to be had, the next leg of the journey brought our journeys to the cannon station of Nevarl, where a swift travel could be easily had for just a meager 100 gold per person (familiars and the like ARE included in this.) 

Cannon travel may not be the most comfortable but it was way faster even than the groups spectral horses.

This time there was a bit of a line but fast enough everyone was searing through the sky, while tumbling through the air at rapid speed, breaking through some clouds. Some frigid cold may have touched you briefly but then you come crashing down to the ground... Only to land perfectly safely, just with a hint of tumbling. You have landed on a village square, surrounded by timbered houses, some of them are tipped with a load of snow, some are clean of the white powdery stuff that only seem to exist in certain places and despite the occasional snow the temperates were actually quite nice. Like a mild summer day. The people around town don't seem to look at you all that interested, it seems a regular occurence that someone comes flying through the sky and landing in the village square.

Some seem to shovel snow with improvised tools, some are using cantrips to do the same, you have arrived in Alrant the seaport of Altena.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Jumped forward a bit, you can of course still buy and sell stuff in Nevarl if you haven't done your business already. Because you probably want to do some investigation into a cult, you only need to tell me roughly how you want to get information and roll something (probably Gather Information, but I'm sure you also find other possibilities). Should you're not sure what to roll just roll a d20 and I assign the fitting skill. 

Town: Alrant Pretty much this, but with less snow.

----------


## Ridai

Thaum picks himself up from the ground, dusting off a bit of errant snow on his clothes. The healer does seem far less tired in these lands, though his hair has taken a turn towards a teal color (before putting up his hood), and he sighs heavily.

"Here we are," he says, recognizing familiar surroundings, though they do not necessarily provide some sort of comfort. "We should begin our search here. Perhaps we will not need to visit the capital. Settlements here are kept temperate, however the same is not the case for the Frostbite Fields. Lacking our mounts will also make for a more arduous journey." He sighs again as he heads out of the area usually aimed at by the Cannon Brothers.

"I'll start at the inn, see if I can learn anything." He wordlessly greets any people he passes, heading over to said inn. He inquires about available rooms and especially what food they currently serve, as part of that asking whether they have seen any people matching the descriptions of the cultist leaders. But also to have an Altenan meal. He is back in his homeland, and that circumstance is not all that of a happy one, but at least he can get rid of a little homesickness this way.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Thaum doesn't really have any of the active research skills, so instead I'll roll Diplomacy? (1d20+18)[*21*]

----------


## Aegis013

Jahn lands with his normal excited demeanor. This time, he made appropriate preparations and though he's left a bit dizzy from the cannon-trip manages to keep any food he's consumed inside of his body.

*"There's actually a place in Althena that I've heard about and want to visit: an observatory of the stars. Given that many diviners study the heavens for omens and prophecy, there's a chance we may learn something interesting there."* Jahn says as he wraps his cloak tightly around his body and begins to shiver. His teeth start chattering too. Even winters in Valsena weren't quite so cold.

----------


## Alhallor

The first inn the "Brewery, Booklery and Bakery" is rather typical for Althena. Not only do they have various interesting brews (from the Althenan ice-shock a strong clear liqour to the Valsenan plant root beer a heavy dark beer) and colorful baked goods often in varying forms like a snowflake or flames, they also have a small assortment of booklets from entertaining prose to local news and of course the newest magic theories "straight from the capital". 

The local cuisine is rich in fish and a almost classical assessment to a lot of the foodstuffs is a heavy dark sauce containing a hint of fish but is mostly rich in local spices which may sooth a homesick heart or fire it up.

Rooms are available, either a larger common room or single rooms. Inquiries about the famous observatory get some excited remarks, it's in Althena proper the capital and definitely worth a visit. Hearing the music of the stars is an experience that is truly unforgettable.

Though inquiries about some possible cult leaders gets some blank stares. One sounds like some madman that want to "toughen themselves up in the frigid cold". When they are around then they are definitely not usual guests.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Meals are between 5 copper (relatively poor) and 5 silver (exquisitely good) common room accomodations would be 1 gold per night, (for all) or 1 gold per person per night for single rooms.

----------


## WindStruck

Larimar brushes himself off. *"I keep telling myself it's not so bad, but I don't know if I'll ever get used to travel by cannon..."* he grumbles.

He peers around.  *"Huh. Charming little place isn't it? Warm weather and snow? Sounds kind of fun."*

It seemed they were wandering around aimlessly for now.

*"I'm not so sure directly asking about cults is a good idea,"* Larimar says.  *"Hm. Is it just me, or have we had a conversation like this before?"*

Larimar leaves a nice tip for the food servers. *"Thanks! Never thought I'd say it, but you make fish taste good!"*

----------


## Aegis013

Jahn gets himself a large order of Valsenan Root Beer and starts thumbing through the booklets related to local news and new magical theories. The frigid Althenan atmosphere having left him a little too lethargic for an immediate impromptu performance.

----------


## kinem

Ken tells Larimar *"I rather like cannon travel. It's not the most comfortable, but it's certainly not the most boring either."*

At the inn, he orders the good meal and tries some baked goods, and pays a gold to include the tip.

Aware that charming people is not his forte, Ken too looks through the booklets.

----------


## Ridai

Thaum pays for the exquisite meal, and reads up on news from the capital, to get a sense of what is happening in Altena.

----------


## Alhallor

The servers gracefully take Larimar's coin and grins. "The secret is how to make the sauce, you must let the fish lay there for several days and..." "Don't scare the costumers again!" "Sorry, have a good meal!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Some of you should have gotten some infos which you can react too.

----------


## Ridai

The piece of news that stood out to Thaum significantly dampens what good mood he could glean from Altenan cuisine.

Leaving the inn, Thaum instead heads to a local bar, to continue his inquiries there, in hopes of someone having seen the cultists.

----------


## Aegis013

Seeing the healer's mood dampen as he leaves, Jahn hurries after him remembering how soft and gentle Thaum's undine mana can be and how valuable it is to such a danger-prone adventurer as himself. By the time Jahn catches up, he is somewhat out of breath though with his vocal training is able to stabilize his pace and breath within a few seconds.

*"I read storms recently damaged the Altenan shipyard and Undine has been spotted in this region. Don't you think they might be connected? If we ask around the shipyard, we might find traces of the cult, especially if Undine sent the storms because she felt compelled to intervene there."*

Jahn's not entirely knowledgeable of the extent of the mana sprite Undine's power, but imagines she could control the very weather if she wished. With this thought, he reaffirms his internal desire to personally meet every Mana Sprite, a pilgrimage taken by a great hero.

----------


## Ridai

"I do not know what motivates Undine or how she feels about the cultists, however we can make inquiries at the shipyard if you feel a possible lead could be found there. It would certainly be more substantial than me going from one social gathering spot to another in hopes of finding a trace." Thaum stops, and sighs after a moment. "If fortune is with us, we might even leave Altena without setting foot into the capital."

And so, the healer changes course towards the shipyard.

----------


## kinem

Ken tags along as well. He says *"I hope we'll learn something useful at the shipyard. Our trip here has been quite interesting so far, but I'd hate for our investigation to run aground."*

----------


## Alhallor

The travelling to the shipyard is uneventful, leaving out the fact that you see one of the famous Altenan witch soldiers! On a leisurely stroll through the town.

The shipyard definitely had seen better days, most of the landings seem to have been swept away recently and the ships that are the're are also heavily damaged. The recuperating process however that is currently been done is remarkable, you see some incredible advanced versions of _Mending_ sewing torn sails together, getting back some of the landings and kitting holes in some ships, while very little actual manual labor is done. It doesn't seem very coordinated however, leaving some landings half-finished and letting some ships fare with a small company getting water out till someone is ready to patch it all up with magic.

You haven't talked to anyone yet but there are a sizable bunch of people there, overlooking the process, and some workers taking a break talking with one another.

Some workers: "The storm really came right out of nowhere, good that we're doing always drills for this. Kept most of the damage secluded enough." "It would have been even better if we had one of the council there! They could have just redirected the storm." "They can't be everywhere mate."

Some onlookers: "Look at them fumble around. Can't stack one piece unto another? What is the harbor master thinking?"

Some looking out at sea, talking to another: "I swear I saw her! With her deathly cold stare, looking right into my soul! Like I offended her somehow. Made me feel like I was responsible you know?" "Come on mate, you're eyes must have deceived you, why would she hate you so much to send a storm at you? That's crazy!"

----------


## Ridai

Thaum comments the mention of magically controlling the weather for the party's benefit: "Seventh circle magic in the Altenan system. Few manage to get that far and one casting takes several minutes of deep concentration. I once looked at the seven pages worth of formulae, incantations, and gestures, written in very fine lettering, and scarcely understood any of it, let alone hoping to remember or replicate much of it in one casting without error."

The repairwork done at the harbor does remind Thaum of some of the tasks he handled for practice in his academy days. He was able to replicate _make whole_ with just Undine's mana, after much trial and error. You may be shocked to learn there is not much in the way of literature on diversified spellcasting using only a singular type of mana.

That last bit they overhear, though, seems promising. Walking over to those looking out to sea: "Excuse me, who did you see and where, if you would be so kind?"

----------


## WindStruck

Larimar was most definitely going to ask about the strange sighting as well. His ears pricked up at the superstitious rumors. But Thaum already beat him to the punch. Instead of saying anything, he gazes up with an interested half-smile.

----------


## Alhallor

The altenan spoken too flinches heavily but then catches itself and points toward the sea. Though it's pretty close to the land.

"I saw her, really! It must have been Undine herself! Golden eyes full of hatred and disdain. Her green hair was raging with the storm and I swear she stare right into my soul!"

He graps unto his chest while the other try's to calm him down. "Come on mate, why should she look at you like that?"

Though it seems he's ready to talk up a storm. "And then she floated on the massive waves towards the beach about there!" A trembling finger points at a warehouse, but Thaum remembers that there is a beach in that general direction. "But they won't believe me. Even the harbormaster wouldn't." His shoulders are sacking and he seems to suddenly have lost his will to speak further. "But you're right mate, I must have been wrong, come let's see if we can get away from the sea for awhile."

The other one adresses you quickly, before following his mate. "I'm sorry I don't know what came over him. I'm sure he's gonna be alright if he winds down a bit."

----------


## Ridai

The healer with the golden eyes and teal-colored hair responds "Do not worry, it was most informative."

Thaum turns to his companions. "In absence of a lead to our primary quarries, shall we investigate this one instead? The directions point to a particular beach nearby."

----------


## Aegis013

Jahn's face displays a goofy grin *"I'm all for investigating this potential sighting of Undine."*

----------


## Alhallor

Leaving the town is not a problem, though when you leave, you're advised to "stay on the road."

And a road it definitely is. It's a wide, winding street that snakes itself gently upwards, Altena proper is currently covered by slightly falling snow that gently lands on the road and seems to disappear immediately and even if it lands on one of you the short feeling of cold it brings is nearly immediately forgotten. The road is clearly marked by several staffs buried into the ground, closely behind them is some sizable snow, half as high as Larimar.

Well your target is beside the road.

There is nothing stopping you from getting over the road besides the immediate feeling of cold that hits your faces, only slightly dampened by the magic of your all-purpose weather cloak. Whatever magic is in the town or at the road it's making everything more comfortable.

You have to fight a bit to get through the snow, till you get to the aforementioned beach which is mostly free of snow, a local creature drinks up the saltwater from the sea, the waves wash some ice up on the sandy beach, till the sea reclaims it again. There are no immediate obvious trails from Undine though.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Time for some Survival rolls. If you have any other ideas to possibly follow the direction of Undine you can give it a try. You're undine-sense from the temple seems to become strangely muddled. This hasn't happened before but it could be that it's not as potent when you come nearer.


*Spoiler: Thaum*
Show

The creature seems to be a Poppoton, a largely harmless critter if not provoked.


*Spoiler: Larimar*
Show

You're pretty sure the creature on the beach is a Poppoton, sometimes regarded as a scaly rabite these creatures are pretty remarkable that they can withstand very harsh cold temperatures and are known to respond to danger by spontaneously evolving.


*Spoiler: Map*
Show

Sold beach

----------


## Ridai

Thaum imbues the group with resistance against the elements before they walk off the beaten path.

At the beach, Thaum looks around for any sort of clue about Undine, or the creature mistaken for Undine. "Better to keep our distance from the poppoton, they do not appreciate strangers drawing close to it."

On the off chance mana phenomena took place here, Thaum makes use of a simple divination to check for any residue of spells or magical effects.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

I am not sure if any of us still has the endure elements cloak, so Thaum casts _endure elements_ on everyone.

Survival (1d20+6)[*19*]

Thaum casts _detect magic_ to look for clues. Spellcraft (1d20+14)[*21*]

----------


## Aegis013

*"I'm not exactly sure how one would track a mana sprite. Is there a temple around we should visit?"* Jahn ponders.

----------


## Alhallor

The Poppoton looks up at you but after deeming you non-dangerous it continues drinking.

*Spoiler: Thaum*
Show

There are no traces of Jinn magics, which made the storm probably a natural one. With a powerful sprite passing through you are sure that there would be traces of undine-mana left but there aren't any. Instead there are some traces of Luna magics (status changing and transformation spells), who seem to be pretty strong.


*Spoiler: Larimar*
Show

The snow around you makes for some easy trails, even with the falling snow around you it's easy to see that there is a trail, slightly lower than the surrounding snow, marking probably someone who pushed through some days ago. Though if there was one or multiple people you can't really tell.


*Spoiler: Temple*
Show

There was a small temple of the mana goddess in the town and some bigger temples in reverie of the sprites in Altena proper.

----------


## Ridai

"There are dedicated temples in Altena proper, though travelling there is not as expedient as returning to town," Thaum says in response to Jahn as he finishes his magic examination.

"Hm. Color me surprised," the healer says. "Neither Undine nor Jinn mana traces that would indicate a storm of supernatural nature. However, there is significant residue of Luna-aligned mana, suggesting transformative effects. A possible clue as to what transpired here a few days ago." He glances to the nearby creature and back. "For sake of completeness, I would like to mention that this poppoton's rapid evolutionary trait may be a possibly cause for this, however I have found no information either supporting or refuting this, so it is just a bit of edge case conjecture." You can take the healer out of the research hall, but apparently not the research hall's requirement to be thorough out of the healer.

Thaum looks to the others. "Have you found any clues?"

*Spoiler: About the relative distance to Altena*
Show

I am basing Thaum's judging of the town being closer than Altena on no information given by our DM. It is solely based on there being basically an open-air dungeon between the harbor town and Altena in Trials of Mana.

----------


## WindStruck

Larimar shrugs and says, *"Well I see a trail through the snow, maybe a bit old. May as well follow that and see where it goes."*

----------


## Alhallor

Larimar can easily follow the trail of not quite higher snow, even if it may not seem like a discernible difference for others. The snow continues to fall heavy and you leave the beach behind, getting deeper into the untamed Altenan wilderness. The coldness doesn't reach you because of your protective magics and even with the cold and the heavy snow there is undoubtedly life. The white blanket before you is oftentimes broken up by a fir tree in it's shade are several smaller trees and accompanying insects (though these ones seem to be especially thick-chitined) Some birds are flying in the sky and shoot down to fish in the ice-cold waters but the more mystical creatures of altenan folklore are either currently not around or not interested in showing themselves.

You pass another fir tree and from before you you hear two voices.

"We have the absolute worst job." "Nono, we have the absolite best job. It's warm and cozy, our cloaks can make hot brews, and really the only thing we have to do is work my magic when it storms outside." "Well you don't have to float around like a damn lunatic!"

The snow before you makes it kinda hard to see...

*Spoiler: Thaum, Ken, Larimar*
Show

It seems there is a small natural cave bevore you, the acustic of the caves make a pretty good megaphone.


*Spoiler: Jahn*
Show

There is something before you, it's hard to make out because of the snow but it could be a cave mound, a big tortoise, three hobgoblins making a pyramide...


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I really don't want to target Jahn, but it seems his perception is always a little skewed.

----------


## Ridai

"That would explain the uncharacteristic behavior of 'Undine' and the Luna mana." Thaum sighs. In a way, this is good, as it adds evidence to Undine not generally being seen as malevolent, but now they are facing magic-wielding ne'er-do-wells instead.

----------


## WindStruck

Larimar puts a finger up to his lips in a gesture of silence. Shh!

He wants to keep listening in on these two guys blabbing on.

----------


## kinem

Ken is surprised by the turn of events, and tries to guess a motive for the maritime mayhem.

Seeing Larimar's gesture, he nods, and holds still.

----------


## Aegis013

Jahn looks around at the others, a look of clear confusion on his face. He makes an exaggerated shrugging gesture to further convey his bewilderment.

----------


## Alhallor

"Don't you think it's totally boring? We have to wait all the time after all."

"It's still great, they gave us games and all the other stuff, besides it's your turn."

"Huh, too bad, I only have Temperance."

Suddenly slightly on your left an unbelievable tasty feast appears before you, it's smells are really enticing and all of it looks unbelievably great. Surely these people in the cave can wait? There is a feast here after all.

Slightly above the cave suddenly a nemesis owl appears, looking properly delighted.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Please all make a Will save against 19 if you fail you move towards the feast and eat (which effectivelly makes you drop a weapon if you have one and then makes you dazed).


*Spoiler: MAP*
Show

Just your normal everyday cave.
Should you wonder, the words on the feast are "Wow, great food!" "So tAstY" "I WANT IT! I WANT IT NOW" and "DEVOUR! INDULGE! EAT!"

----------


## Aegis013

Jahn resists the creature's siren call, recognizing it for what it is. 

*"I don't think so!"* Jahn cries out and calls upon the mana of fire to ignite his compatriot's weapons, drawing his own. Thrusting the steel to the sky Jahn strikes a powerful pose as tongues of flame seem to dance, orbiting his blade. Jahn recalls his lessons with the Thri-keen dancer, incorporating his body into the performance.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Swift: Inspirational Boost
Immediate: Badge of Valor
Standard: Dragonfire Inspiration +4d6
Move: Draw +1 Vicious longsword


*Spoiler: Jahn's status and buffs*
Show

HP: 79/79
Steeley: 0/5

Dragonfire Inspiration, +4d6 fire damage, countdown starts when Jahn stops performing his magic power pose.

Maneuvers Granted this round:
(1d6)[*4*] - Tactical Strike
(1d5)[*1*] - Mountain Hammer
(1d4)[*3*] - Revitalizing Strike
(1d3)[*2*] - Battle Leader's Charge
Maneuver Granted next round:
(1d2)[*2*] - Divine Surge

----------


## Ridai

"This... this also illuminates matters to an extent." Seeing Ken go for the questionable and equally sudden buffet, Thaum taps him on the shoulder (with a little Undine magic as well) to perhaps have him snap out of it before something unfortunate happens.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Thaum moves to Ken and casts _resurgence_ on him to have him repeat his saving throw. I'll roll it here for convenience: (1d20+11)[*29*]

----------


## WindStruck

*"What goes up but gets shot down?"* Larimar riddles as he runs closer to the cave (and the nemesis owl). He shoots at it.

*Spoiler: attack*
Show


attack: (1d20+20)[*26*]
damage: (1d6+7)[*11*] + (4d6)[*9*] fire + (1d6)[*3*] nonlethal

----------


## kinem

*"That smells good! You are right though, the motives for this sudden hospitality are suspect."*

Ken draws his blade, activates his Edge, and casts Empowered Spiritual Weapon, but does not direct the shimmering longsword that appears to attack; after all, causing food to appear is not necessarily a hostile act.

----------


## Alhallor

"They saw through your tasty disguise."

"I know, I know! Get them!"

The Nemesis Owl is hit by Larimar's arrow and tumbles down a bit, but is not falling down fully. It then begins to cast a longer-lasting spell, possibly a summon or something more elaborate.

Between Ken and Jahn a ribbonlike mass of shadows explode, siphoning they're strength and vitality. 

above Thaum appears a person, clad in red with a shimmering sword, and an insectile looking helmet, bringing down his weapon upon him, saying thriumphantly, but then confused "bring the healer down fi... What?" The blade stuck right before it could bite Thaum in the shoulder. The confusion didn't seem to last long since he spins around trying to hammer his ellbow into Jahn's kidney's before disappearing and appearing behin Ken this time trying to hit him with his shimmering sword.

*Spoiler: OOC all*
Show

Pretty much all around you is difficult terrain because of the snow. You're attacker seems to be hovering slightly over the snow.


*Spoiler: Ken and Jahn, ribonny shadows*
Show

Make a Fortitude save against 17 if you fail you lose 4 strength if you succed you still lose 2 strength both for 1 minute.


*Spoiler: Attack against Thaum*
Show

Fails because Aura of Protection.


*Spoiler: Attack against Jahn*
Show


Attack roll: (1d20+14)[*21*]
Damage roll: (1d10+8)[*15*] If you get hit make a Fortitude save against 19 if you fail you are _slowed_ for 1 turn.


*Spoiler: Attack against Ken*
Show


Attack roll: (1d20+16)[*21*]
Damage Roll (1d8+8)[*10*] and (1d6)[*2*] Electricity.


*Spoiler: Updated map*
Show

Perfectly normal cave. Totally.

----------


## Ridai

Thaum points and says "No." in response to the attack against him.

"Care to explain what it is you are attempting to achieve, as well as prompting you to attack us?" Thaum asks the attackers as he moves to a more central position, sending out his usual protections, as well as patching up Jahn.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Move* from O21 to N18

*Standard* Grab yer customary _recitation_ for patented +3 luck to AC, attacks, saves

*Swift* _close wounds_ on Jahn, healing (1d4+31)[*33*] HP, overhealing becomes THP

----------


## kinem

Ken is weakened by the strange, shadowy ribbons. Fortunately, the stranger's strange blade doesn't penetrate Ken's armor.

*"Rude, sir!"* Ken notes.

He commands the Spiritual Weapon to attack the sudden foe, and returns the favor with his own blade as well.

OOC:
Move action: redirect SW
SW attack (1d20+14)[*33*], damage (1d8+3)[*7*]*1.5 +11 + (4d6)[*16*] fire (if applicable)
swift: BM Edge
Attack: (1d20+19)[*31*], damage (2d6+14)[*22*] + (4d6)[*14*] fire

----------


## Aegis013

The explosion of shadowy streamers and sudden new enemy catches Jahn off-guard, an elbow connecting with Jahn's kidney with a dull thud, knocking Jahn out of his power pose. *"Oof!"* Fortunately, Jahn is able to resist the worst of it.

Jahn pivots towards the new strange foe and makes a vertical swing, though during the transition from power pose to combat dance, Jahn suddenly feels like he has two left feet, shuffling awkwardly as the sword only slices through air. (Critical miss)

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Free: Snowflake Wardance
Swift: Used last round
Move: 5ft step to M19
Standard: Divine Surge against the new foe

(1d20+19)[*20*] to hit *CRITICAL MISS*
On a 39-40 (1d20+19)[*30*] to confirm critical hit

On hit it deals (1d8+4)[*5*] plus (2d6)[*11*] plus (4d6)[*14*] fire plus (8d8)[*40*]
On crit it deals (1d8+4)[*5*] more
(1d6)[*4*] reciprocal damage



*Spoiler: Jahns Status and Buffs*
Show

HP: 79/79
THP: 20
Steeley 5/5

DFI 4d6 - 5 rounds remaining
-2 strength - 10 rounds remaining

----------


## WindStruck

*"It's not the real nemesis owl up there!"* Larimar yells. *"Hey Thaum, I might need some, er, mental help in a sec!"*

Taking a scroll out of his bag, he incants the magic words, and the whole visible interior of the cave is blasted with shiny glitter!

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Glitter dust.

caster level check: (1d20+2)[*8*]

The yellow square on map is the center.  10 ft radius.

----------


## Alhallor

The attackers doesn't seem to want to reveal any reason for they're attack but instead press the attack further.

Ken's two blades sing in unison as they hit the teleporting adversary, hurting him but definitely not dropping him.

"Get that healer, I... I don't know what's up with him!"

When Larimar's spell goes off glitter explodes in the cave mound but there isn't a Nemesis Owl as feared but instead a young man (Sigmund)  in a dark shirt. Some of you may remember him from way earlier in your adventure, but he never lay'd his eyes on you. He closed his eyes fast enough to not be blinded by the sticky glitter. He draws a lyre and smirks in a mocking way. "That's it!"

He roughly plucks on his instrument, creating a cacophonic, almost hurtful kind of dissonant sounds, underlayd with some kind of rhythm. Definitely not something you could ever call music, but it may have a certain something.

Near one of the fir trees there is a rumble, something shakes and there is the sound of moving snow and clattering as something seems to shove itself out of the snow. It seems to be a mass of bones, creating some kind of pillar.

The teleporting individual try's to hit Ken this time at his spleen before disappearing again.

*Spoiler: Attack at Ken*
Show

Attack:(1d20+14)[*22*]
Damage: (1d10+8)[*9*] If you get hit make a Fortitude save against 19 if you fail you are slowed for 1 turn.


To only appear near Larimar, attacking him with his sword to then appear in a total different direction striking the Chobin again.

*Spoiler: Attack at Larimar*
Show

Attack 1: (1d20+18)[*24*]
Damage 1: (1d8+8)[*13*] and (1d6)[*5*] Electricity
Attack 2: (1d20+18)[*20*]
Damage 2: (1d8+8)[*16*] and (1d6)[*1*] Electricity
Yes he flanks with himself because of his teleporting ability's.



*Spoiler: OOC, all*
Show

Make a Will save against 22, if you fail you get -2 to attack, damage and will saves.


*Spoiler: Jahn*
Show

This is a foul blasphemy of real bardic music he uses here. Both the awakening of an undead and the morale malus. You could be able to use countersong on one of the two effects.
The undead he awakened is a pretty mighty creature, normally able to using his own thoughts, but now only held together by the strands of his song.


*Spoiler: Updated map*
Show

Time for a performance!

----------


## WindStruck

*"What the hells?! Hey, watch it with that!!"* Larimar says as he manages to sidestep the teleporting swordsman both times.

*"Alright, pal, that cheap trick is getting really annoying!"*

Almost uncharacteristically, Larimar stows his bow away and then _leaps_ at his attacker, trying to grab him.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

I'm attempting a grapple.  LOL.  First step is to see if the opponent gets his attack of opportunity I guess.

Second step will be a melee touch attack! (1d20+17)[*26*] +3 from recitation.   I don't think he avoids that.

Also, I moved the guy close to Larimar, since I think that's where he is supposed to be now?

----------


## kinem

The teleporting man's attack once again slides harmlessly off of Ken's enchanted chain shirt.

The elf resists letting the discordant music shake his resolve, focusing instead on Jahn's stirring tune.

He casts another empowered Spiritual Weapon spell, letting the young man in the cave have a taste of being slashed at.

Meanwhile, the existing conjured blade flies to continue attacking the now-grappled teleporter.

OOC: swift: BM Edge
SW attack vs man in cave (1d20+16)[*24*], damage (1d8+3)[*7*]*1.5 +11 + (4d6)[*14*] fire
SW attack vs teleport man (1d20+12)[*21*], damage (1d8+3)[*11*]*1.5 + (4d6)[*14*] fire

----------


## Aegis013

Jahn resists the deleterious magic from of the discordant music thanks to Thaum's protection. Hearing what the enemy passes for a tune, Jahn decides to liven things up, beginning to stomp his foot and vocalize in effort to harmonize with the strange cacophony, in hopes of neutralizing it. With a twirl, an arrow of flame launches out towards the enemy bard. If the counter doesn't work, perhaps singeing the foe will.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Standard: Countersong - Perform (1d20+18)[*19*]
Swift: Cast Vesuvio's Firebolt (1d20+8)[*24*] to hit touch AC
On hit it deals (5d6)[*18*] fire damage, Reflex DC 16 for half, plus (4d6)[*13*] extra fire damage


*Spoiler: Jahn's status and buffs*
Show

HP 79/79
THP: 15
Steeley: 0

DFI +4d6, 4 rounds remaining
-2 strength, rounds remaining
Snowflake Wardance 12 rounds remaining

Maneuvers granted next round:
(1d6)[*6*] - Divine Surge
(1d5)[*5*] - Revitalizing Strike
(1d4)[*3*] - Battle Leader's Charge
(1d3)[*3*] - Tactical Strike

----------


## Ridai

"I recommend additional practice," Thaum says in response to the cultist approximation of music. 

And in response to the bone pillar-y undead that emerges from the ground, the healer throws ethereal Undine water into the air, falling to form a misty glowing cylinder around the creature to hopefully contain it. 

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Thaum casts _wall of good_ surrounding the undead creature. Each time it tries to cross the wall, it needs to succeed on a DC 19 Will save. On failure, it stops all movement and can't take any other actions that round. 

27.5gp paid as material cost.

----------


## Alhallor

Larimar graps at the teleporting guy, he try's to get Larimar and threw him off himself but the Chobin is too tenacious for him to get off. After he get's sliced by one of Ken's blades he looks worse for the wear and curses. "Get off of me you damn squirrel!"

He teleports on top if a fir tree, but Larimar still clings on, then he appears before the cave panting heavily the Chobin still on him, without him able to use anything it seems.

The undead bumps against the conjured wall off Thaum and it seems it can't really get out of it.

The musician seems heavily distraught that his magics are uneffective and the slash of Ken's blade and the conjured orb of fire seem to do they're job as well with him falling down.

----------


## Ridai

The moment Sigmund goes down, Thaum sends out a tiny droplet of healing, just enough to stop the bleeding and stabilize the man.

"Kindly do consider ceasing your attack. Sigmund over there is stable for the time being, in case that is a point of worry for you," Thaum says to the teleporting warrior.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Thaum casts _cure minor wounds_ without his usual feats and features to heal Sigmund for 1 HP and stabilize him.

----------


## Aegis013

Seeing the other bard go down, and the large undead creature trapped inside Thaum's spell, Jahn decides to do something a bit unusual. He rushes over to the fallen bard and begins trying to remove the foe's weapons and instruments, just in case their opponent's consciousness returns or enemy reinforcements appear.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move to N12
Standard and move, start trying to remove any visible weapons/instruments from the fallen foe.


*Spoiler: Jahn's status and buffs*
Show

HP: 79/79
THP: 15
Steeley: 0/5

DFI, +4d6 - 3 rounds remaining
-2 str - 8 rounds remaining
Snowflake Wardance - 11 rounds remaining

Maneuver granted next round
(1d2)[*1*] - Mountain Hammer

----------


## WindStruck

*"Squirrel?! I'll have you know-"* It's a bit jarring holding onto the man, but Larimar persists for now. *"Ugh, don't make this any harder than it has to be!"*

*Spoiler: ggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*
Show

Not really doing much, just holding the grapple for now?

(1d20+9)[*23*]

----------


## kinem

Ken redirects the Spiritual Weapon that had been attacking the now-unconscious bard to instead attack the summoned undead.

OOC:
SW attack vs undead (1d20+12)[*15*], damage (1d8+3)[*4*]*1.5 + (4d6)[*19*] fire
SW attack vs teleport man (1d20+12)[*18*], damage (1d8+3)[*9*]*1.5 + (4d6)[*10*] fire

----------


## Alhallor

The undead, after not getting hit by Ken's sword rips some bones and stuff out of him and throws it towards Thaum, though it's fly's *splat* against the wall of good the healer conjured up.

The teleporting individual finally get's rid of Larimar after Ken's weapon is not able to get towards him. "What? Sigmund?" He looks towards the fallen bard, which Jahn already disarmed and freezes, his insectoid helmet rotating slowly between Jahn and the rest of the party. He let's his weapon fall down and raises both arms in the air.

"I don't know what you guys want but I won't be your prisoner. I'll offer you a deal, I'll answer you're questions and you let me take Sigmund with me, ar'right?"

----------


## kinem

Ken redirects the Spiritual Weapon that had been attacking the now-surrendering teleport man to instead attack the summoned undead.

*"You'll answer our questions, and depending on your answers, we'll decide if we need to hold you or if it's acceptable to let you go."*

OOC:
SW #1 attack vs undead (1d20+12)[*25*], damage (1d8+3)[*4*]*1.5 + (4d6)[*10*] fire
SW #2 1st attack vs undead (1d20+12)[*17*], damage (1d8+3)[*10*]*1.5 + (4d6)[*12*] fire
SW #2 2nd attack vs undead (1d20+7)[*18*], damage (1d8+3)[*9*]*1.5 + (4d6)[*14*] fire

----------


## Alhallor

The teleporter turns his head towards Ken, it's impossible to read his facial expression with his helmet on but the grin he wears can be heard in his voice.

"If you're able to hold me."

----------


## kinem

Ken replies *I dont doubt that we can. We have a Chobin on our side after all. But you seem to care about Sigmund, so remember that his freedom is also on the line.*

----------


## Ridai

As Thaum walks away from the walled-in undead and sends (in this case, harmful) healing towards it, the healer says "You should consider this an opportunity to get out of this current cult business, given who your cult is associating with. In addition to your activities hastening events you too would come to regret post-haste."

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Move* 15ft away from the undead (...though can Thaum walk on the snow, since he can now walk on water and ice?)

*Standard* _Cure serious wounds_ on the undead (Will DC 18 halves): (3d8+40)[*52*] damage

----------


## WindStruck

Larimar shall take a step back from the man, withdraw his bow, and then cast _Expeditious Retreat_ on himself. His eyes narrow. *"Hold you? I don't even think that would be necessary. I could just shoot you, wherever you go."*

*"Why don't we just start with some simple questions first. You're associated with this whole group that wants to exterminate sentient rabites, aren't you?"*

----------


## Alhallor

The teleporter seems to look at Larimar and sneers. He keeps his hands up.

When Thaum sends healing energies towards the undead it shakes, rumbles and ultimately explodes in shower of bonefragments and viscera... Which is ultimately still blocked by the wall of good. The teleporting person doesn't use that opportunity to get away at least.

"Yes I'm part of them though I didn't join because of the rabites."

*Spoiler: Thaum*
Show

His facial expression is hard to read because of his helmet but his head does tilt again to Sigmund's unconscious body. He also ignores your statement completely, you're pretty sure he's pretty deep in the cult mindset, possibly more involved than Mart.


*Spoiler: Larimar*
Show

He seems to be ready to get away at any moment, he seemed to wanted to make a gesture while you were spellcasting but he stopped himself, like he identified the Expeditious Retreat pretty handily.


*Spoiler: Jahn*
Show

You get the lyre of the fallen bard, he does have a dagger in his boot and a scrollcase on his side, not any other open weapons.


*Spoiler: Ken*
Show

You're swords are floating around menacingly ready to strike you're next target, it seems the teleporter has his eyes set on them.


*Spoiler: Updated map*
Show

End of a Performance.

----------


## Ridai

"And in what way does the attempt at impersonating Undine aid your group's interest?"

----------


## Aegis013

Jahn relieves Sigmund of a dagger and a scroll case. While he does he decides a different approach may be wise.

*"Perhaps we're not approaching this from the best angle. What is your ultimate goal, your raison d'etre? If you tell us your story, maybe we'll see our interests could actually align and we could help each other. Or at least if it's nothing especially nefarious we might be able to justify leaving you and Sigmund to your own devices. However, we'll never know unless you tell us. We'll just have to assume that between the damage to the Altenan shipyards and the raising of the living dead that you must be thwarted."*

Jahn takes a deep breath, letting his team worry about the insect-helmeted person while he also attempts to find if the bard has a spell component pouch or extradimensional storage device or similar non-weapon that can be removed from his person to lessen any danger.

*"I implore you to tell us. Maybe at least further violence can be avoided."*

----------


## WindStruck

To Jahn's appeal, Larimar merely nods, with bow at the ready. This was probably the nicest way to try to coax information out of the man, even with the prospect of becoming an ally... which, Larimar kind of doubted. But you never know...


(Let's say, always having a readied action to shoot).

----------


## Alhallor

The teleporter keeps his hands up while answering questions.

"It was supposed to draw some more people in. Some regularly check at Tashas hideos joke to get more people to our cause."

Jahn's words let the voice of the teleporter raise a tad, like he's a bit surprised, he seems hesitant but still continues talking.

"Well... I'm not that interested in all the cult stuff to be honest. I wanted to fight and they told me I could do that and I had some other... Personal reasons to join. If I just can get Sigmund we'll just go our way. And I do see your arrow pipsqueak, try me if you want to."

*Spoiler: Jahn*
Show

You do realize Sigmund has several smaller rings on his fingers (probably not all magical) and a Deck of Cards, together with a small lunch pack and a garish blue cup inside his shirt. (probably small magic items that provide Rations and Water, no idea about the deck of Cards.)


*Spoiler: Windstruck*
Show

His stance reminds you of some people who can swat arrows out of the air, though he still may not be able to match your skill.

----------


## kinem

Ken causes the flying swords to float a bit closer to the man, but still keeping a distance of at least 20.

*If you want to fight, you dont understand the purpose of a blade. Believe me, I made the same mistake once and have regretted it ever since.

Who else is in the cult?*

----------


## Alhallor

The teleporter scoffs at Ken and wants to tell him off but he seems staggered after looking at him, becoming a bit more somber somehow.

He let's his hands slowly down, not in an aggressive posture but probably because he thinks he has done enough of that.

"There are some people... We lost some to a recent raid that was unsuccesful, the ones who are at our base are Friselda a weird maga who does strange stuff with spells almost constantly. Changing how long they last, how fast they are too cast, stuff like that."

*Spoiler: Thaum, Ken, Jahn*
Show

Sounds like an Incantatrix.


"Our Scout is currently on another mission in Laurent, checking out the dwarves."

"Gargama our leader is currently in the headquarters but wanted to leave, I don't know if he's still there."

"There is also the Red Knight... I was considered the blue one by the way. He kinda fights like you." He points at Jahn. "But he has heavier armor, and some crazed guys following him."

"There are some other people who recently joined, not yet that dangerous. I also have you know that we have support from within the city, at least that's what Gargama told me, or we wouldn't have been given all the nice things we know as our own." He tentavily nudges his sword, still cackling with elecricity.

"Look I have a map to our hideout. You'll leave us our cloaks against the weather and we won't be your problem anymore. I'm sure Sigmund wants to contact the others but I'm sure I can talk him out of it."

----------


## Ridai

"If I may ask, what do you and Sigmund intend to do if we let you go?" A beat. "There are a great many good causes that would benefit greatly your expertise and have a tangible effect on people for the better. Should cooperation with non-humanoids be too much for one or both of you, there is still the avenue of at least tolerating them and keeping to your own devices instead of causing chaos and death."

----------


## kinem

A look of disappointment flashes on Kens face.

_Purpose of a blade? Damn, I should have said Point of a blade. A pun to remember!_

----------


## Aegis013

Jahn, attempting to make a show of goodwill, takes a few steps away from Sigmund and simply places the instrument, dagger, and scroll case onto the ground carefully so as not to damage the instrument.

Jahn waits for an answer to Thaum's question.

----------


## WindStruck

*"Eh, I guess if we don't see you working for those cultists, or otherwise trying to kill innocent people or pulling other shenanigans, you're good to go,"* Larimar says.

*"I admire a skilled warrior who is.. you know.. actually reasonable."*

----------


## Alhallor

"Well you're seem to be especially reasonable, I'll going to be frank with you. We'll probably join up with the others after they have gotten rid of you. I'll promise I'll don't do anything upsetting for the time being, should you beat them we'll have to look for something different to do."

He rummages around and takes a slip of paper out, handing it to Thaum.

"It's a pretty simple thing and I'm really bad at directions."

*Spoiler: Paper*
Show

It's showing an arrow pointing away from your current positions. Simple identifications provide that it's an ongoing divination spell.


"I do held up my end of the bargain. Just follow the direction and you'll arrive at the base. Though you have to get through some wilderness. But if you can manage both of us I'm sure that won't trouble you."

----------


## Ridai

A sigh as Thaum accepts the paper. "I appreciate your candor, at the very least." It is... perhaps the best outcome they could have hoped for. "Very well. I shall take you at your word, and let future events determine whether a career change is in the cards for you."

Thaum moves away a little. "I will wake your friend up. It should make any journey through the snow easier." He sends out a small droplet of healing, enough to get Sigmund conscious again.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Thaum casts an unaugmented _cure light wounds_ on Sigmund without any feat or class feature bonuses, healing (1d8+5)[*11*].

----------


## Alhallor

Sigmund takes a heavy gasp of air when the healing energies suffuse his body. He looks around frantically and when he sees you he get's in a bit of a panic but seeing the teleporter casually standing around makes confusion spread on his face that is quickly swapped out with anger when the other says "yeah, they beat us." 
Sigmund: "And you let them get away with that? Why didn't you ran away! Did they talk to you or what?" 
"Yes, we actually just talked after they knocked you out cold." 
Sigmund: "Oh no! At first Mart and now you too? What did we always say? No talking to others, they probably have robbed us blind..."
When he sees all of his stuff still lying a bit away from him it seems to take some wind out of his sails.
Sigmund: "What is the meaning of this? Seriously? Why wouldn't they just, finish us off?"
"I bargained with them, they promised to let us off if we don't interfere."
Sigmund: "Are you out of your mind! You can't just do that! We..."
"Would you rather be dead?"
That does shut him up for good.
"Well, well be off for now. Thanks. There's some stuff in the cave if you want it." He grabs Sigmund, bridal style and if you don't stop him, he just teleports away with him, leaving his sword behind.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

The sword is a +1 shocking burst, cold Iron Longsword. You can still ask questions if you want, just thought I move the scene along if you don't have any.

----------


## WindStruck

*"Uh, Thaum, I don't know if..."*

But too late.

So then, Larimar's attention is focused more on this twisted bard Sigmund, who he was sure would have objections to these arrangements.

*"Don't try anything funny, or there won't be any second chances,"* Larimar says, somewhere in the beginning or middle of all that.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Probably would have rolled some intimidate as well, but looks like things have resolved themselves.

----------


## Aegis013

Jahn steps away from Sigmund's equipment though as the two come to a close in their banter, Jahn can't help but interject a thought.

*"If you don't talk to others, how can you broaden your horizons? Or find a new muse for your art? It must be terribly dull to never consider engaging with the world from another's perspective."*

----------


## Alhallor

When Sigmund get's picked up he doesn't seem to bother all that much. He does bite at Larimar though.

"You wont see anything from me! I just laugh at your carcass when the others are done with me."

Towards Jahn.

"How can you perfect yourself if all you do is listen to others without trying to find out everything there is to know about yourself?"

When they are gone there is a bit of a chill wind blowing. The cave is still plunged in darkness past it's entrance. The way to the cults headquarters is in your hands.

What do you do?

----------


## Ridai

"One can hope the benefit of the doubt leads to a change for the better." Thaum looks to the others. "Do you wish to search the cave before we head to the cultist base?"

----------


## Aegis013

*"We came all this way, might as well take a look."* Jahn answers.

----------


## WindStruck

*"Yeah. I doubt there's any traps. They just made it magically dark in there to hide better or something,"* Larimar says.

----------


## Alhallor

The cave is... Pretty fine. It get's a bit underground and widens up so you have some space. There are some room divider made out of woodframes and cloth to make some isles of privacy. There are three everburning torches to light the cave up and you see some pretty high quality games to pass the time. 

Nice chess pieces carved out of bone and dark wood.
A board of checkers with garrish green and yellow disks.
Some elaborate board game. where apparently you need to find a key and use it to rescue a dragon or something.

There are also some books.
One bound in black leather with the image of a tongue in the front. No title. *Spoiler: Identify*
Show

This functions as a spellbook with 500 pages on it. Though they are also some strenous exercises in them (which just need a standard action to use) which for 24 hours decrease your maximum HP by your Character level but all your spells gain +1 to they're effective caster level. This effect can be used once per day

"The music of the bones" by Salazar N. Mortifier. *Spoiler: Identify*
Show

Can be used once to cast a Mass Version of False Life. The actual content is mad rambling about making music instruments out of the bones from oozes or trees...

"The last twinkle" the highly sought after autobiography of Twinklebottom. *Spoiler: Thaum*
Show

In the free market at least as valuable as one of his scrolls!

"The sound of the stars" by Someone Who Definitely Isn't Insane!!! *Spoiler: Jahn*
Show

after studying this for a bit (let's say like a week) you could take levels in your new prestige class.


There are also some small bags full with dried fruits, smoked meat and nuts. Together with some wineskins not only filled with wine but probably other tasty alcoholic beverages.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

With an Appraise check you could probably get a closer look on how much all of that could get you in gold.

----------


## WindStruck

Larimar looks at the board games. *"Oh, nice. We'd love to have some of these back home."* He eyes them and the others for a bit trying to decide whether or not to just scoop them up and throw them in his bag of holding.

----------


## Aegis013

Jahn says *"The other two didn't seem particularly inclined to swing back around and pick them up. If they're left here, they'll likely just fall apart, which would be quite a shame. Take them if you want them."* to Larimar as he picks up the sound of stars book, viewing the cover, the binding, and opening it briefly to see if there's anything on the inside of the cover. After thoroughly looking the book over and stuffing it into his haversack, Jahn inspects the food and alcohol with a grin. *"Victory celebration tonight?"* he asks to no one specifically while he holds up a bottle of spirits and lets it swing gently from side to side, his teeth twinkling even in the everburning torchlight.

----------


## Ridai

"Better to take the board games than to leave them to the elements, I concur. Reminds me of weekly game nights."

He gets to identifying the books. Holding up the black leather book, he says "This one is a large empty spellbook that also can be used to once a day make one's spells slightly more potent, in exchange for a reduction in one's vitality. Both also appear to last a day. I am frankly unlikely to use this, as my resilience already is not the strongest."

Afterwards, he holds up the Music of the Bones. "This ramble-filled tome is essentially a spell scroll usable to everyone, creating a small buffer of health for several people at once. If you recall when I heal your wounds and imbue you with additional shielding from harm with the excess mana, this is akin to said shielding. As with spell scrolls, this can be used only once, making this perhaps the scroll with the most complementary material."

And finally, he holds up The Last Twinkle. Notably gingerly pincered between just his thumb and index finger. "And this is pressed and bound offal, unless one harbors morbid curiosity on the topic of the maker of grossly overvalued designer spell scrolls talking about a fictionalized version of his life and achievements. Which is to say it has significant market value. And it hardly surprises me this is found in cult inventories." The healer unceremoniously puts the book back down.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Appraise check, but Thaum really isn't good at it: (1d20+1)[*17*] *Thaum apparently had booze afficionado friends back in Altena.*

Otherwise, moving on to the cult HQ.

----------


## Alhallor

After checking the loot from the cave they are some revelations.

*Spoiler: Ken*
Show

The last twinkle is a really awesome find, you're probably able to get 5000 Gold from the book alone. BUT you heard from a certain trend among book collectors that if you let it sign from a famous spellcaster (like the high priest of Wendel. The Altenan empress, the leader of the elves, etc...) the price can easily triple to 15.000 or more.

The different board games are all made really well, if you want to sell them you'd probably get 200 Gold per game (there are exactly three just to make it clear).


*Spoiler: Thaum*
Show

You check over the beverages and find differently colored wines (red, white and yellow) some beers and... You have to take a second sniff but according to some of your old colleagues they have a whole small keg of dwarven beer (which is really more like a grog) probably worth 200 Gold and even a scarce Wendelian whisky (just shy of 20 years old) supposedly an awesome taste (and worth around 700 Gold).


*Spoiler: Ken, Thaum*
Show

You both brood over the Music of the Bones. It's definitely as much worth as a scroll (Like a Level 5 spell) but the text inside is not totally random babble it makes sense, somehow if what is described inside would be true. Your best bet would be to perhaps ask a necromancer or someone likely inclined to find out something about it's written content.


When you pack up and perhaps get some rations (perhaps even after a small party) you brave you're way through the snow getting towards the cult base.

You're protections are still helpful enough to get through the cold snow, but it seems the base is still pretty far away (even with the help of spectral horses you have to take a rest in the open.) Shortly after your horses disappear you hear a small voice. 

Hi, Hello! How are you? Are you lost?

A small winged humanoid fly's towards you. It has androgyneous features, ice-blue skin and clad in clothing that looks like it's made out of numerous flexible ice shards. It's as big as a cat and it's flattering wings look like those of a dragonfly.

----------


## kinem

At the cave, Ken tells the others *"The Last Twinkle could fetch quite a price if we get a famous spellcaster to sign it. We might want to ask a friendly necromancer - if such a thing exists - about the Bones book. The games are valuable, but maybe we should keep them."*

When they meet the ice fairy, he blurts out *"Hello. Fine, thanks, and you? We're not lost, just ... unsure of where we are."*

----------


## Aegis013

Upon Ken's admission of not knowing where they are, something Jahn had begun to suspect upon the expiration of the spectral steeds prior to once more reaching civilization his face becomes visibly alarmed. He wraps his cloak around himself against the cold, its magical protection insufficient to satiate Jahn's preference for warmth. He takes a breath and composes himself. *"Do you happen to know which way to Altena?"* he asks the tiny creature.

----------


## WindStruck

Larimar speaks up, *"Lost? Oh, no, I don't think so..."*

*"We are pretty competent adventurers, so there's no need to worry about us. Who are you?"* he asks.

----------


## Ridai

Thaum purses his lips and nods when he hears Ken estimate how to most likely increase The Last Twinkle's worth. "This ideed tracks, given the excessive style over substance nature of Twinklebottom scrolls and the cause of their market value."

Examining what drink the cave contains, he says "This is an awfully well-stocked assortment of beverages. A wide variety of relatively common wines and beers, at first glance."

Thaum takes a whiff of a small keg in the cave. He seals it back up quickly and turns away from it. "Most definitely dwarven ale. Dwarven as it is closer to the strength of spirits rather than ale as non-dwarves know it. A keg of this size would be worth approximately 200 gold, as I am told this is highly valued, despite the intense hangovers it produces. In non-dwarves." Thaum has treated... _many_ a hangover back in Altena.

Looking at the sealed bottle he finds, it does seem familiar, examining it more closely. "Ah," he says, holding it up for the others to see. "18 years old Cascadeshire. 'Quite choice Wendelian whisky', as my former colleagues opined about at length, along with the value of a single bottle averaging around the 700 gold mark. As much as I lack the taste for such spirits, given how highly it was spoken off, I would not be cross if any of you would like keep it for your personal enjoyment."

--------------------

Upon meeting the ice fairy, Thaum bows his head slightly in greeting, as he stands on the snow. Ice fairies are normally helpful, at least that is common wisdom for those lost, however Samalando also told them some of them fell under the Claw-Birthed Lady's sway. So this can go in a variety of directions. "Greetings. We do have a direction at the moment. Say, have you, perchance, seen Undine around these parts?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I think we don't have the _ethereal mounts_ anymore, since Coney was the one able to use the runestaff keyed to the spell.

----------


## Alhallor

The small fairy floats towards Jahn, and coo's somewhat over him. "You poor thing. Here let me help you." The fairy gently strokes over Jahn's cheek, it kinda feels like the wings of a butterfly gracing you which is met with an incredible cold bite! But then somehow you still feel the cold around you, it's still the same temperature but it doesn't bother you anymore.

*Spoiler: Jahn*
Show

You take one point of cold damage but now you have 10 points of cold resistance for 10 hours.


Adressing Larimar she seems a bit puzzled about the competent adventurers statement and Jahn handling the cold but she comes around.

"I'm Leatitia, I was just fluttering around collecting some especially pretty snowflakes when I saw you travelling around. It's quite a way towards Altena and if you continue you're way you may encounter _Frigraha._"

Leatitia thinks a bit and then continues. "She's not especially helpful towards the likes of anyone I'm afraid. She acts like a snow gnome, not letting anyone near her self-established domain. She even has a big white bear she sends on people. It's a bit sad."

Towards Thaum. "I have seen her yesterday, yes! She seems a bit mournful but agitated and retreated into the Icy labyrinths. If you want to catch up to her it might be a bit grueling."

Leatitia looks you up and down, one by one and then exclaims. "If you have no way to get shelter I could make you a retreat. But as it's costum I would also need something of you. If you tell me what you miss right now, I can make you one."

*Spoiler: Shelter*
Show

Accruing a shelter of your own for everyone (that may include digging in the snow to make one of these helpful snow beds I read about) would need a Survival check result of 21.
(I didn't found a "find Shelter" option but 15 as a base +2 for every other person than yourself seemed reasonable in the snowy fields.


*Spoiler: Jahn*
Show

The fairy demand seems fitting by what you heard of some of them. She may not even be able to make a shelter for you if you refuse (the "casting of the spell" kinda bound to the request made)


*Spoiler: Knowledge, nature (15, except Jahn)*
Show

Fairy's are known to sometimes make strange demands for they're service. If they are just in the spirit of Luna (whimsical) or not is something that isn't really researched.


*Spoiler: All*
Show

If you have another idea to get a shelter you can go ahead, ask, etc... I normally don't really play with weather effects and temperature but it feels fitting now. Currently it's Cold weather, it probably get's towards Severe Cold if you stay the night.

Regarding the staff I think it was explicitly bought as party loot and you need to expend an arcane spell for it to function which should mean that Ken should be able to use it (though I may severely misremember.)

----------


## Ridai

"What are the boundaries of Frigraha's domain? Is this unusual behavior for her? Additionally, could you tell us in what direction the Icy Labyrinth lies? It may be prudent to know whether we may happen upon the place if it is this perilous."

*Spoiler: On Runestaffs*
Show

Runestaffs let you cast the contained spells with your spell slots a limited amount per day, but the spells must be on your class' spell list, so Ken's class would need to have _ethereal mount_ on it. Whether or not Use Magic Device lets you emulate having a specific spell on your spell list to be able to use a runestaff (you'd still need an arcane spell slot to actually cast the spell, but that wouldn't be a problem in this case) is unknown and probably up to DM fiat. 

"Emulate class feature" is probably the closest Use Magic Device usage for this, but not quite, since a spell list isn't technically a class feature.

----------


## WindStruck

Larimar folds his arms. *"Well, Leatitia, that's a very nice offer from you...  but just what exactly did you have in mind as a repayment?"*

----------


## Alhallor

"Boundaries of her domain?" Laetitia looks a bit confused for a moment but then begins to draw in the snow, talking as much to herself as to you.

"Well this whole thing is Altena, we are here!" She makes a circle in the snow and punches one finger in. "This is the town Altena" She makes some markings. "There should be the other town." She makes some additional markings. "Around the isle is some frozen ice of course, water begins here. The labyrinth should be around here. She didn't ever gave us a map of her domain, which would  have been kinda helpful you know, that would mean we could have led others away. It could be _kinda_ around here and here I guess. She was always a bit weird, it was only lately that she became dangerous to others, we mostly lead other people away from her, the strangest thing is she let's some people in and some people she doesn't! I really don't know what gets on in her head. But painting a map is kinda fun!"

She then adresses Larimar, slightly tilting her head while fluttering about.

"Oh, I'll make you a shelter where you have it warm and cozy till you have rested. It'll probably melt away afterwards though. I'm not the most powerful ice fairy I fear."

*Spoiler: Fiary made map, not up to scale*
Show

This is a map.

----------


## Ridai

Thaum does give a little sigh when he realizes where the cultist tracker is pointing, and where the Icy Labyrinth is located. 

"Unfortunately, it appears we are headed straight for Frigraha's domain, as we have reason to believe she harbors a dangerous cult, one we are pursuing at the moment."

----------


## WindStruck

*"Er.. that's not what I meant?"* Larimar says, somewhat befuddled at first. *"I mean, if you built a shelter for us, then what did you want from us in return?"*

----------


## Alhallor

Towards Thaum: "That sounds really dangerous! But you did say you are competent adventurers." Laetitia blows up her cheeks and tilts her head, she seems to be thinking about something, when her facial expression returns to normal she exclaims. "You seem pretty sincere and I would like to help. I could bless you like your friend. It stings at first but then protects you kinda well against the cold. I'll have to retreat then, because I'm sure Frigraha would steal all my ice when she sees me helping you."

Towards Larimar: "Oh, that's what you meant. It's easy you just tell me what you are missing, because I have no clue. I know that most are missing warmth, I kinda get that because you need it as much as we need cold, but there are other things people miss, like other people, or they're work, or apples. I don't really know what an apple is though. Do you have one?"

*Spoiler: Ice fairy blessing*
Show

It deals one point of cold damage (which is unavoidable, even if you have resistance. It doesn't do anything if you should be immune though.) But then gives you 10 points of cold resistance till you wake up after a rest. It's an "awesome fairy power"tm.

----------


## Aegis013

Jahn winces at the cold bite, but confirms the fairy's power against the cold. *"It sure does sting. But I'm not shivering anymore."*

Upon the fairies' request Jahn produces trail rations from his magical cloak, which include dried fruit. *"Here, these are some dried apple slices. It's much better when its fresh, plump and juicy but this will certainly give you an idea how they taste. They're sweet and tart and can be made into an exquisite pie."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If apples aren't native or grown in Valsena, let me know and I'll adjust the fruit to be more setting correct. Jahn's cloak creates the trail rations from his homeland, Valsena.

----------


## Ridai

"That would be most helpful, thank you. We can also offer elven wine, if it is to your taste."

----------


## kinem

Ken's Rabite fur hat gives him some protection against the cold. (OOC: Resist cold 2)

Even so, he considers taking the fairy's offer.

*"Have you seen or heard about any other travelers in these parts?"* he asks Leatitia.

----------


## Alhallor

Leatitia seems curious about the apples offered by Jahn and devours them quite quickly. She also takes some of the elven wine and doesn't seem to be drunk (must be some fairy metabolism that doesn't make her drunk despite her small frame.)

"These are very good, thanks! I guess that will do too, I'll just have to find the right spot." While she flutters around you, she also answers Ken's question.

"Yes! There are sometimes people around, some from the academy trying to tough it out in the cold, some lost wanderers. There's this one very huge guy who just likes to strot around here with nearly nothing on his body. Of course some other fairies. It's not more than usual I think though I'm not here all the time. I think that should work!"

Laetitia stops over you and does some complicated flying movements while singing to the snow which seems to rise up to create walls around you, while fleeing from your feet. After around 10 minutes you stand in a small lodge made out of snow. It's even furnished with a table, some bunks, stools for all of you, a fireplace and even a writing desk all made out of snow. Testing the material out it seems to be as solid as stone or wood and impervious to fire. Laetitia floats down she seems a bit dizzy but otherwise alright. "I'm just catching my breath a moment while you make yourself comfortable, it'll melt down when the last of you leaves through the door." (The door and windows are equally made out of snow.)

*Spoiler: Thaum, Larimar*
Show

Big guy with not much clothing sounds suspiciously like Gargama, the guy who attacked Rabiton.


*Spoiler: Thaum*
Show

Sometimes people from the academy are collecting some ingredients for alchemy class or have a small field trip in the cold, just for the contrast.


If you have nothing else Laetitia flutters out of the window (she doesn't want to rest in a place where you're probably make a fire for your warmth.)

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Leatitia manages to eat a whole ration and drink a whole bottle of elven wine (which means they're should only be 4 remaining and it seems that was also fitting payment for her making a shelter somehow.)

----------


## Aegis013

With the ice fairy gone, Jahn ignites the hearth with a small bolt of fire as he sits down. Taking the book he claimed from the cultists hideout from his Haversack, Jahn runs his fingers over the fine leather cover of _The Sounds of the Stars_, taking note of the craftsmanship. He opens it and begins reading quietly, as though in a trance. Occasionally he'll lean in closer to the pages or shift the position of his legs.

Occasionally he mumbles something to himself such as: *"Jinn's mana can be used to do that? Amazing..."*

----------

